# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Ryback Rules, Stupid!



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Can't wait for TEH MUNDAY NITE RAWH!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Punk will own this show


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Nimbus, there are 29.5 hours until RAW.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

In before you darn UK people asking when it starts even though it's had the same time slot for the past fifty million years but if it changes every week then I apologize but if it doesn't change every week then you're all pieces of dung

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

I already miss that post WM crowd.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Inb4 Nimbus asks how much time until Raw starts
Inb4 Dead crowd
Inb4 Team Hell No defeats Prime Time Players
Inb4 Cena gets the upper hand against Ryback this time
Inb4 Ziggler and Fandango stealing the show
Inb4 Brock kicks Punk's ass


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Interesting they are now actively encouraging the fans to be vocal, its clearly more enjoyable for all involved, if it can somehow lead to fans being more loud and vocal in somewhat of a competition then that would be awesome.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

INB4 500th post.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

How will Cena overcome the odds?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

RAW STARTS AT 8 PM EST/5 PM PST, NIMBUS.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

There really isn't much to look forward to, so I'm just gonna watch to see what they do with Punk. 

So i guess its back to reality folks.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Pretty early for the discussion thread. hm
Looking forward to Punk, Ryback, and The Shield/Brothers of Destruction with Daniel Bryan


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Amazing how quick things have shifted away from the part timers. I thought they'd move away from them gradually but it's back to normal almost instantly.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Hopefully Punk does a "I lost my smile" promo. :mark:


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Watching for Punk, Heyman, The Shield, Mark Henry, and maybe Ziggler if he doesn't bore me


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Maybe Cena will make another heel turn tonight?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Looking forward to Punk, but not expecting anything from this week's Raw tbh.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn... We've all been wanting a cena heel turn for years... And within 2 weeks he's turned heel twice.. Damn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Last weeks crowd is going to make this weeks crowd look awful, even if they are pretty good. Looking forward to Punks promo, should get a good idea on the direction he's going in.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Good on everyone for looking out for DAT NIMBUS.

They're in Greenville, SC so the crowd may not be the best but it's okay because they're in FUCKING LONDON NEXT MONDAY. 

Interesting that Brock wasn't addressed in the Five Point preview. Looking forward to Punk's promo. 

Hoping for Shield to get a shot at the tag titles. Ladder match for the belts at Extreme Rules plz.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



Srdjan99 said:


> Maybe Cena will make another heel turn tonight?


He'll snap his ankle the next time he does that. :cena2

Anyways, looking forward to: Shield antics, B Dazzle and Kurley Kane, Cena/Ryback rybacking, The next Path of Punk, and of course The Show off, The Show stealer, The Ziggling Zagster Dolph Ziggler.

:mark: :ziggler2: :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Back to the status quo then


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Back to the status quo then


Would you rather see more Rock faggotry?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*

Also would love a CODY push.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



SheamusRKO said:


> Also would love a CODY push.


Sandow before Cody, please and thank you.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



Alex said:


> Sandow before Cody, please and thank you.


Request denied. All hail the lovestach.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back to reality with this show.

Only interested in what there gonna do with Punk and The Shield.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Awesome, they remembered Swagger and Ziggler were a tag team at one point. :clap


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



SheamusRKO said:


> Request denied. All hail the lovestach.


All hail Sandow's beard and his thinning hair, his mic work isn't too bad either.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Interesting that Brock wasn't addressed in the Five Point preview.




Because Brock wont be back for months.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The title of this thread makes me sad.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Only watching for Punk, unfortunately i think this is going to be the last time we see him for a while


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



Alex said:


> All hail Sandow's beard and his thinning hair, his mic work isn't too bad either.


Dear God! Is hair is thinning?!? He just wouldn't be the same without it! :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk, Ziggler and FANDANGO are the only reason to watch. I would say Ryback but Cena will most surely fuck that up like he does everything else.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Will Ryback explain his actions?
Will The Shield get the jump on The Undertaker?
Will Randy Orton remember his lines?

Find out next, Live on Monday Night Raw!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Inb4 Nimbus asks how much time until Raw starts
> Inb4 Dead crowd
> Inb4 Team Hell No defeats Prime Time Players
> Inb4 Cena gets the upper hand against Ryback this time
> ...


Agree with most of those except the last, doubt Brock is even going to be there.
I am rather curious of how a lot of the events of the week with the Fandangoing are going to be handled as well as how Punk is going to respond to the WM loss.. a lot of things that can be interesting.. not sure if we will see them though/

And for that matter.. the implications of that thread title actually kinda depresses me. 
:favre2:delrio


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Barto said:


> Punk, Ziggler and FANDANGO are the only reason to watch. I would say Ryback but Cena will most surely fuck that up like he does everything else.



You are right about Ziggler, Punk and Fandango but please do not forget about THE SHIELD. These 3 dudes are on the verge of something huge. Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns are all right up there with the first 3 you mentioned(punk is sort of in his own league).

Also don't forget about Jericho... Daniel Bryan isn't so bad either. A lot of interesting things going on right now. The WWE roster is pretty stacked. Undertaker, Lesnar, HHH, PAUL HEYMAN. 4 more reasons to watch. I'm not huge on HHH but he is always entertaining.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

1.Shield 
2.Punk
3.Ziggy
4.Fandango
5.Daniel Bryan
6.Y2J


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I do not have any expectations for this show. It looks like we're going to get Ryback Vs. John Cena, Randy Orton Vs. The Big Show & Sheamus Vs. Mark Henry for Extreme Rules. None of which are really all that compelling to me. I guess there's still time for C.M. Punk or The Shield to do something. I am sort of getting burned out on random 3-man teams taking on The Shield though. At this point, I would rather have the Shield win the tag team titles & defend them Freebirds style while Daniel Bryan feuds with Kane. Also Jericho/Fandango is continuing. I assume ADR will get a rematch with Dolph too since he stayed heel.

Not looking great heading into Extreme Rules.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Im interested in seeing how they build the tag title match for Extreme Rules this week

Fandango and Cm punks promo are the must see segments of this week's raw though by far. As well as Ziggler maybe having a promo as well, maybe theyll set up a Ziggler vs. Del Rio match for the next ppv, or a triple threat with swagger as the 3rd wheel.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> I do not have any expectations for this show. It looks like we're going to get Ryback Vs. John Cena, Randy Orton Vs. The Big Show & Sheamus Vs. Mark Henry for Extreme Rules. None of which are really all that compelling to me. I guess there's still time for C.M. Punk or The Shield to do something. I am sort of getting burned out on random 3-man teams taking on The Shield though. At this point, I would rather have the Shield win the tag team titles & defend them Freebirds style while Daniel Bryan feuds with Kane. Also Jericho/Fandango is continuing. I assume ADR will get a rematch with Dolph too since he stayed heel.
> 
> Not looking great heading into Extreme Rules.


yea that seems the way its going unless we get orton vs sheamus 
the shield 3-man team matches would be better if any 1 of the 3 man team against shield stayed together for more than 1 ppv instead of 3 random people


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sounds like a NXT diva is gonna debut on Raw based on WWE home page featured stories


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I watched last RAW one more time tonight, knowing it'll be a long, long time before we enjoy that type of atmosphere again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Won't be watching this. Horrible crowd, Ryback back in the main event, Ziggler and Cena as the world champions. No fucking thank you. PASS.

IF Bray Wyatt debuts, big if, I'll go back and watch that. Will probably watch the Punk promo. Do not care otherwise.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait, people actually like Fandango?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why are people thinking we are going to get Henry/Sheamus?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good shout with Bray Wyatt, I hope we see some vignettes for him tonight.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RVD RVD!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Patrick Bateman said:


> Why are people thinking we are going to get Henry/Sheamus?


That's what the dirt sheets are reporting. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Patrick Bateman said:


> Why are people thinking we are going to get Henry/Sheamus?


Henry attacked Sheamus last Friday on Smackdown.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> Henry attacked Sheamus last Friday on Smackdown.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

With real tough guys back at the main event. This Raw and the following Raws should be interesting.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



SheamusRKO said:


> Dear God! Is hair is thinning?!? He just wouldn't be the same without it! :lmao












Nice bald spot appearing.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> Henry attacked Sheamus last Friday on Smackdown.


That explanation is 10x better than mine.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

_*RAW starts at 1 AM GMT


RAW starts at 2 AM GMT+1*_


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So just how awful is Ryback's heel promo going to be?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



bacardimayne said:


> So just how awful is Ryback's heel promo going to be?


Surely better than Cena's babyface promo.

:cena2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback didn't turn heel. He just did what every roided maniac would do, he just showed us that he is Alpha.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Patrick Bateman said:


> Ryback didn't turn heel. He just did what every roided maniac would do, he just showed us that he is Alpha.


He's teaming with Henry at house shows. Pretty sure he's heel.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE Logic :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No way he's teaming up with Mark Henry :lmao :lmao . Only WWE.

And if i'm not mistaken, he's going to team up with Ziggler tonight and face Cena and Del Rio in a dark match.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The only question is, will the DUR DUH DUR DUR DE RUH DEDE RUH go on?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I reckon we'll get chants here and there even when not related to a match he is in. But I don't think we'll get anything like last week until perhaps next week when we are in the UK.


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Good on everyone for looking out for DAT NIMBUS.
> 
> They're in Greenville, SC so the crowd may not be the best but it's okay because they're in FUCKING LONDON NEXT MONDAY.
> 
> .


You Might be supprised.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RyBack has been teaming with Ziggler against John Cena and Alberto Del Rio on RAW house shows. So he is probably a full heel, which I don't think will work well right now.



> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0410/561954/ryback-now-officially-a-heel/
> Source: WrestlingInc


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

hopefully this guy debuts tonight









or this guy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RDEvans said:


> or this guy


THIS plz. 

Edit: Already posted?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk... :bateman 

I've missed you last week.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well this could be the last night we see Punk since he maybe taking some time off.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> THIS plz.
> 
> Edit: Already posted?


So sexy.







AJ isn't bad either. :vince


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If the last image when RAW goes off the air again this week is Ryback raising his arms up & down like a gorilla while doing the shitty "feed me more" nonsense, just ugh, I will be very disappointed.

Not feeling Ryback at all. Didn't like when he got the Hell in a Cell shot when Cena went down last year. Not feeling him several months later. He's too one dimensional. Can't promo, not a great worker, gets blown up way too easily, has a goofy look. I don't see what WWE sees in him at all.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope tonight on raw Ryback comes out with a manager whether it be Paul Heyman, Zeb Colter, James Mitchell or hell even Prince Nana. Ryback just needs a manger to give him more heat and taken more seriously as a champ


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One thing is for sure tonights crowd will fucking suck no crowd can beat last weeks post Wrestlemania crowd that was clearly full of peeps from all over the world. American crowds really dont show much appreciation to wrestling these days.

I cant wait to see what Dolph Ziggler does tonight first Raw as world heavyweight champion :ziggler3



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


^^^ Dolph looks so good with the title its about damn time!!!!!

Tonight could see CM Punk being wrote off tv since he has said he wants time off so prepare yourself marks. Although hes still advertised for the UK tour starting this week but obviously as the saying goes ''card subject to change''. 

I await all your bashing comments from my post


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Source: NoDq

- Tonight's WWE RAW will take place from the Bi Lo Center in Greenville, South Carolina. Confirmed for tonight's show is CM Punk returning to address his loss to The Undertaker at WrestleMania 29. WrestleMania season is over as there will be no appearances by Triple H, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker or Chris Jericho this week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



[The_Game] said:


> Source: NoDq
> 
> - Tonight's WWE RAW will take place from the Bi Lo Center in Greenville, South Carolina. Confirmed for tonight's show is CM Punk returning to address his loss to The Undertaker at WrestleMania 29. *WrestleMania season is over as there will be no appearances by Triple H, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker or Chris Jericho this week.*


Woah. Time for CM Punk to do work. :cool2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



[The_Game] said:


> Source: NoDq
> 
> - Tonight's WWE RAW will take place from the Bi Lo Center in Greenville, South Carolina. Confirmed for tonight's show is CM Punk returning to address his loss to The Undertaker at WrestleMania 29. WrestleMania season is over as there will be no appearances by Triple H, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker or Chris Jericho this week.


No Jericho? That's upsetting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No Triple H, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker or Chris Jericho.

It's 2013, these guys shouldn't even matter. In all honesty neither of the guys are really around anyway. Without Jericho there though I am interested to see where Fandango goes from here, is he about to begin a new feud perhaps? I wonder if he'll be going straight for Wade Barrett, I know it's heel on heel but if you add Miz in there as a triple threat, you get your babyface.

CM Punk addressing his loss? Interesting. All I can think of him saying is how Taker was the better guy, it's the streak etc unless he comes out and asks for a rematch at Summerslam or even asks for a re-match at Mania 30 and says it's career vs. streak or something big, I have no idea. I'm interested for that.

I'm also interested to see what happens between Ryback, Henry and Cena. As well as how Ziggler will do with his title reign, I imagine it will be between him, del Rio and perhaps Jack Swagger in a triple threat? Although I'd much prefer just Ziggler and del Rio as they'd put on an absolute clinic in the ring.

The Shield? Can't wait.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm also interested to see what happens between Ryback, Henry and Cena. As well as how Ziggler will do with his title reign, I imagine it will be between him, del Rio and perhaps Jack Swagger in a triple threat? Although I'd much prefer just Ziggler and del Rio as they'd put on an absolute clinic in the ring.


I think WWE may take the same route they did with CM punk, Kane, and DB. Maybe there will be a triple threat with Ziggler retaining, and then it will come back down to Ziggler vs Rio one on one.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



NoDQ said:


> WrestleMania season is over as there will be no appearances by Triple H, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker or Chris Jericho this week.


I am actually *happy* about this. You can add other old names like The Big Show, Kane, Christian, & Booker T. to the list too & I would be ecstatic. The only older guys I really can tolerate anymore are the non-wrestlers, like JBL on color commentary or Paul Heyman as a mouth piece. 

I want to see the new generation of stars, not for WWE to keep recycling the past. Everyday there is a new thread about the return of Rob Van Dam, the return of Kurt Angle, the return of Jeff Hardy, the return of Batista, etc. How about instead of bringing people back they use the guys that they have that have yet to get a real shot higher up the card? We have C.M. Punk, The Shield, Dolph Ziggler, Antonio Cesaro, Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow & Fandango. WWE could call up Kassius Ohno & Bray Wyatt from NXT.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT guy to debut today, please:









:mark: :mark:


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm sad to see Brock go but, eh, it should be interesting to see where they go now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No Brock? I guess Punk won't be getting F5'd into a vacation then, they'll probably have to write him off TV soon enough though anyway, I wonder how? :hmm:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think WWE may take the same route they did with CM punk, Kane, and DB. Maybe there will be a triple threat with Ziggler retaining, and then it will come back down to Ziggler vs Rio one on one.


I'd be more than happy with that.



DwayneAustin said:


> No Brock? I guess Punk won't be getting F5'd into a vacation then, they'll probably have to write him off TV soon enough though anyway, I wonder how? :hmm:


I wonder if The Shield will attack Punk and write him off? Gives them a lot of credibility even if they don't need it already. Plus it makes us wonder if Punk will come back a heel or a face when he comes back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wonder what Punk is going to say? Is he going to come up with some excuse for the loss or acknowledge it was fair and square and Taker was the better man? Is he going to announce he's leaving for awhile? I am really really interested in seeing what he has to say.

No Taker this week sucks, especially since it pretty much confirms he's not doing anything with The Shield after all. Hopefully he wrestles at Summerslam or Survivor Series in some capacity.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder if The Shield will attack Punk and write him off? Gives them a lot of credibility even if they don't need it already. Plus it makes us wonder if Punk will come back a heel or a face when he comes back.


This is the route I'd go down too, as I expect Punk will return as a face after his break. As long as it's a proper brutal beatdown though, I want more than the lazy option of a few punches and a Triple Powerbomb to be the reason Punk gets written off, unless it's off the stage at the top of the ramp or something.


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who else wants RVD to come back tonight? After last week's crowd chants and the rumors about a possible return, I think it's time with all the other guys not being present tonight. 

By the way, this is my first post. Hello everybody :cool2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



MidnightToker said:


> Who else wants RVD to come back tonight? After last week's crowd chants and the rumors about a possible return, I think it's time with all the other guys not being present tonight.
> 
> By the way, this is my first post. Hello everybody :cool2


Cesaro/RVD feud? :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



[The_Game] said:


> Source: NoDq
> 
> - Tonight's WWE RAW will take place from the Bi Lo Center in Greenville, South Carolina. Confirmed for tonight's show is CM Punk returning to address his loss to The Undertaker at WrestleMania 29. WrestleMania season is over as there will be no appearances by Triple H, Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker or Chris Jericho this week.


Should be fun having a show without those guys and WWE still does nothing to progress forward the talent they have.

When is Orton going to do something other than go through the motions? What's going on with Cesaro and the United States Championship? Cody & Sandow's next move after losing to Tons of Funk? lolkofi


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> Cesaro/RVD feud? :mark:


Once Ryback is done losing to Cena, bring back RVD to feud with him over the use of his singlet.

:ryback

INB4 somebody says 'Singlet on a Pole' match


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Clique said:


> Should be fun having a show without those guys and WWE still does nothing to progress forward the talent they have.
> 
> When is Orton going to do something other than go through the motions? What's going on with Cesaro and the United States Championship? Cody & Sandow's next move after losing to Tons of Funk? lolkofi


Indeed.

WWE should be doing this year round, and continue to do it when they do have the older stars in the picture. They should be the benefit to an already stellar program that was built through the year.

But they don't think like that.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DwayneAustin said:


> Once Ryback is done losing to Cena, bring back RVD to feud with him over the use of his singlet.
> 
> :ryback
> 
> INB4 somebody says 'Singlet on a Pole' match


RVD/Ryback/Goldberg?

:cena2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Indeed.
> 
> WWE should be doing this year round, and continue to do it when they do have the older stars in the picture. They should be the benefit to an already stellar program that was built through the year.
> 
> But they don't think like that.


From now until January next year is the time to do exactly what you pointed out. Now it is only a matter of IF WWE will properly use this time to continue to build good programs for guys like Ziggler, Ryback, Fandango but also do not forget the guys who have sort have stood still for months now. Team Hell No haven't progressed at all for months now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So what are we expecting tonight: Cena/Ryback, Kane/DB, Fandango and Ziggles?

That's all that's left over from WM, right?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Clique said:


> From now until January next year is the time to do exactly what you pointed out. Now it is only a matter of IF WWE will properly use this time to continue to build good programs for guys like Ziggler, Ryback, Fandango but also do not forget the guys who have sort have stood still for months now. Team Hell No haven't progressed at all for months now.


Agreed. I think while the team is over, there isn't much more they can go. Bryan is easily one of the top faces in the company. The fans love that guy and his catchphrase. He needs a solo run and built up along the way. They will and should drop the belts to The Sheild soon tbh. 

IDK what the hell to do with Kane in this day and age. Hard to call.

Ziggler looks to be in line for a good run. Just wish they handled him better to build to that moment but as we saw last week, the crowd didn't care. They wanted that man to cash in. 

Now that I talk about it, the talent is there. The programs and angles are there, WWE just need to get their shit together and put it into full effect.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> RVD/Ryback/Goldberg?
> 
> :cena2


Dat Buyrate

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :vince


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DwayneAustin said:


> Dat Buyrate
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :vince


"Ouh, i like it, dammit"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good to see that certain people are trying to challenge the crowds to step up and project their voices. We'll have to see how that works out.

Probably gonna be a hard crash from that post-WM high starting tonight. Looking forward to THE CHAMP :ziggler3 , where they go with Hell No/Shield, Fandango, and whatever Punk's got to say. I hope they don't start to build a neutral Ryback just to make him a typical heel anyway like they did with Punk.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

so, Brock is going to show up after all. 

I can definitely see Punk cutting a promo alone on the Undertaker only for Brocks music to hit mid way, he will be accompanied to the ring by Paul Heyman. They will get in the ring and then suddenly Heyman will go all crazy and tell Brock to attack Punk etc.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*- If Vince isn't high on Cesaro like reports suggest, then why keep him as United States champ? Why book him as champion then have him lose almost every week?

- I didn't watch Smackdown, is Ryback a heel now? Attacking Cena gets you cheered, so not really sure that was a turn or not.

- Would love it if RVD came back. Never expect him to, but he could really make some of the newer guys look good.

- They should do something to write Punk off, not just have him leave for awhile. He could get attacked by Brock or at least cut a great 'fuck y'all' promo.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dexter Morgan said:


> *- If Vince isn't high on Cesaro like reports suggest, then why keep him as United States champ? Why book him as champion then have him lose almost every week?
> 
> - I didn't watch Smackdown, is Ryback a heel now? Attacking Cena gets you cheered, so not really sure that was a turn or not.
> 
> ...


Nobody cares about that title anymore. That's why Santino Marella was a USA Champion for a couple of months. The United States title is a joke, plain and simple.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dexter Morgan said:


> *- If Vince isn't high on Cesaro like reports suggest, then why keep him as United States champ? Why book him as champion then have him lose almost every week?
> 
> - I didn't watch Smackdown, is Ryback a heel now? Attacking Cena gets you cheered, so not really sure that was a turn or not.
> 
> ...


Would be quite a swerve to have the shield put him out for now, put them on up to the next level of "we hate everyone and everyone is gonna get got"


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar is going to be there :brock

Interest is back


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Lesnar is going to be there :brock
> 
> Interest is back


If Lesnar F5s Punk and Punk ends up tearing something in his knee, I may be genuinely pissed.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If Lesnar F5s Punk and Punk ends up tearing something in his knee, I may be genuinely pissed.


If Punk gets F5'd and is injured again, then he should probably look into retiring.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*









These guys to debut and face The Shield at Extreme Rules. :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk was on the MMA Hour a few moments ago, and although I missed it, I read that he mentioned a few things:

1. He hinted at leaving after tonight for a break.

2. There's a big chance he will be cutting another "pipe bomb" tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Leaving+Pipebomb= a possible YOU'RRRRRRRRREEEEEEEE FIIIIRRRRRRRREEEEDDDDDD unk3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I am all for another pipebomb.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> Nobody cares about that title anymore. That's why Santino Marella was a USA Champion for a couple of months. The United States title is a joke, plain and simple.


*Well, they should just get rid of it. Having only one midcard title is far more interesting, everyone in the midcard gunning for one belt. Not that the IC title is much better right now, but it can be saved with the right booking.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I know it's not likely, but hopefully we can get another good crowd this week, looking forward to Cena/Ryback, The Shield/Team Hell No and Dolph Zigger. Also hoping to see the crowd Fandangoing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Another pipebomb? What's he going to complain about this time lol? He can't actually go out there and even hint at taking predetermined losses to Rock/Cena/Taker but that's the only real gripe he can have as far as I can see right now. Fuck. If they actually let him do that.... fpalm.

I'm intrigued by the show tonight mostly because I'm curious as to how they're going to go about things now that Mania is over and presumably all the part timers are gone. This is everything back to normal now. I'm wondering what they have to offer. I wouldn't say I'm excited though. Intrigued but not excited.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yea I dont see him dropping a "pipe bomb". There is nothing to complain about.

1 of the two things I expect from a Punk promo is:

1. "I dont know if I can do it anymore" *leaves the ring* and takes time off and comes back as a babyface few months later.

or

2. Whine and complain about not getting respect or say how he didnt lose the match etc. etc. and we dont deserve to see him anymore and leaves. Takes some time off and returns after a few months still a heel.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark::mark::mark: please Evan Bourne return!

and please BRING BACK CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISON(with championship)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dexter Morgan said:


> *Well, they should just get rid of it. Having only one midcard title is far more interesting, everyone in the midcard gunning for one belt. Not that the IC title is much better right now, but it can be saved with the right booking.*


I'm with you on that one. I wish they would do more with the titles and midcard champions. 
It's like they didn't know what to do with Cesaro in general. 
"Oh you're from Switzerland? Start yodeling during matches." :vince


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can't wait to see the GOAT being the GOAT and acting GOAT like. :ziggler2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

In before people moan at whatever CM Punk says because they think it's cool to.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

With what's just gone on, stupid as fuck question to ask but will Raw go ahead?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> With what's just gone on, stupid as fuck question to ask but will Raw go ahead?


I think it will. SD was in Boston last week though as far as I can recall. That one obviously would have been cancelled.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah i really hope for Evan Bourne returning tonight!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why the hell would raw be cancelled?!? Did I miss something?


Oh wait, is it the explosions at some race?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SheamusRKO said:


> Why the hell would raw be cancelled?!? Did I miss something?


Bombing in Boston.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RatedRviper said:


> :mark::mark::mark: please Evan Bourne return!
> 
> and please BRING BACK CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISON(with championship)!!!!!!!!!!





Cookie Monster said:


> Bombing in Boston.


Yeah cheers, just seen that on the news. When exactly did these bombings take place?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*I'm calling it now, WWE will use these explosions tonight on Raw to help to draw sympathy towards Cena.*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

At the Boston Marathon


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SheamusRKO said:


> Yeah cheers, just seen that on the news. When exactly did these bombings take place?


Within the hour I believe.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can't wait for the mediocre crowd reaction that is (Greenville was it?)South Carolina. Nice to see some people in WWE wanting more crowd reaction, but honestly, you're only disappointing yourself, WWE :lol

And I'm guessing this is going to be the last time Punk appears on TV before his time off? Hope someone good debuts.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

glad no one was killed but i would not be surprised if the wwe used this as a story. cm punk hurt after participating at the boston marathon. his likely to be out for some time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Bombing in Boston.


*No one died thankfully. Two explosions at the finish line, geez can't even race without an incident nowadays. *


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



just1988 said:


> *I'm calling it now, WWE will use these explosions tonight on Raw to help to draw sympathy towards Cena.*


:cena4 : Tonight, ladies and gentlemen, every single member of my family has died in the Boston bombings..... BUT IM STILL HERE TONIGHT!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Incorrect. 2 people dead.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Take that back, 2 are dead. Maybe more, according to one report. *


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

3 are dead, and at least a few more will be dead (unfortunately) because a lot are in CRITICAL condition.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is Lesnar scheduled for tonight?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is Lesnar scheduled for tonight?


Yes.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Evan Bourne does return, he will be teaming with Jack Swagger.


----------



## squarecut (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SheamusRKO said:


> :cena4 : Tonight, ladies and gentlemen, every single member of my family has died in the Boston bombings..... BUT IM STILL HERE TONIGHT!


:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Starbuck said:


> Another pipebomb? What's he going to complain about this time lol? He can't actually go out there and even hint at *taking predetermined losses* to Rock/Cena/Taker but that's the only real gripe he can have as far as I can see right now. Fuck. If they actually let him do that.... fpalm.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the show tonight mostly because I'm curious as to how they're going to go about things now that Mania is over and presumably all the part timers are gone. This is everything back to normal now. I'm wondering what they have to offer. I wouldn't say I'm excited though. Intrigued but not excited.


4/10


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SheamusRKO said:


> :cena4 : Tonight, ladies and gentlemen, every single member of my family has died in the Boston bombings..... BUT IM STILL HERE TONIGHT!


Looks like we have our opening promo :vince5


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SheamusRKO said:


> :cena4 : Tonight, ladies and gentlemen, every single member of my family has died in the Boston bombings..... BUT IM STILL HERE TONIGHT!


Ultimate dick move. He would get an insane amount of heat.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



The Absolute said:


> Ultimate dick move. He would get an insane amount of heat.


What's that? They're reacting to Cena? Clearly it's just good reactions since he's the ultimate hero. :vince3


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dr.Boo said:


> Looks like we have our opening promo :vince5


----------



## beat15 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> These guys to debut and face The Shield at Extreme Rules. :mark:


:mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It'll be interesting to see what they say about this bombing tonight.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please for the love of god WWE don't involve the Boston Bombing in any of your story-lines.

And don't let John Cena cut a 10 minute promo about it as well.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheF1BOB said:


> Please for the love of god WWE don't involve the Boston Bombing in any of your story-lines.
> 
> And don't let John Cena cut a 10 minute promo about it as well.


John cena holding both wwe title and whc title and an American flag to END Raw


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RaneGaming said:


> John cena holding both wwe title and whc title and an American flag to END Raw


I'd mark for that, tbh.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I think a minute or two of silence to start the show would be fitting.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How long until raw start?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


----------



## squarecut (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


5.5 hours


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


This was posted about 27 hours ago



DwayneAustin said:


> Nimbus, there are 29.5 hours until RAW.


Here is a link to a calculator

http://www.online-calculator.com/


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena will probably send well wishes through the camera on the stage.

Hes a native of that area.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What kind of community is this? im just asking what time does Raw start on TV, and i'm being Bullied?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How about Ryback being responsible for the bombings to get at Cena..

unk2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John Cena will be defending all of Boston tonight.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> What kind of community is this? im just asking what time does Raw start on TV, and i'm being Bullied?


Someone already told you, RAW starts in 5 and a half (just under now) hours.

:cena2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> What kind of community is this? im just asking what time does Raw start on TV, and i'm being Bullied?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I think a minute or two of silence to start the show would be fitting.





Cliffy Byro said:


> Cena will probably send well wishes through the camera on the stage.
> 
> Hes a native of that area.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Seriously, this will do. No fucking promo Vince.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol


Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


:gabby :clap (Y)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Does anyone think we will see any debuts tonight?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> What kind of community is this? im just asking what time does Raw start on TV, and i'm being Bullied?





Bryan D. said:


> Inb4 Nimbus asks how much time until Raw starts



First Page of this thread


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Spoiler regarding Lesnar.



Spoiler: Lesnar



- As noted earlier, PWInsider reported that Brock Lesnar is backstage at RAW and is expected to further his feud with Triple H on tonight's episode. F4WOnline.com reports that Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar in a steel cage will headline the Extreme Rules pay-per-view on May 19th at the Scottrade Center in St. Louis, Missouri.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0415/562050/brock-lesnar-on-raw-tonight/#ixzz2QZUF6mJ9



Please don't let this be true.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Spoiler regarding Lesnar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that. Just when I thought all the part timers pissed off, this happens. God help us all. AND IT'S THE MAIN EVENT :lmao I expect Lesnar to get his win back?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Spoiler regarding Lesnar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As i already said, this is setting up for Brock to do a shooting star press from the top of the cage.

:brock


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Interested to see what Punk says regarding Taker. Seems so odd that Taker would come out last week, say those few words, be interrupted by Shield, dissappear for another year. Also read somewhere on one of the sights previewing Raw how Punk will speak on his WM match but Taker has yet to fully speak on it.. What the fuck? Since when does Taker do that? 

What a huge waste last week if they arent gonna follow that up with anything else. Good God after they pushed the boundary that far with Punk why not have Taker come out to say a few words ( one final nice little tribute to Paul ) and get interrupted AGAIN by Punk at the end. Taker destroys Punk, writes him off TV for awhile. But no. Gotta involve him with 3 nobodies such as The Shield. The guy is 21-0 at WM. GOAT. Interrupted by the fuckin Shield? For no reason? Thats it til next year? Sad sad sad. To think he even agrees to that bullshit.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How long till Raw start? (I'm serious) :rvp


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John Cena is going over everyone tonight "for the spirit of Boston."


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Does anyone think we will see any debuts tonight?


Evan Bourne return i think. A Pac debut would make me very happy also.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL @ Nimbus. 

and :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @


> As i already said, this is setting up for Brock to do a shooting star press from the top of the cage.


Y'all must be jokes during RAW in this thread.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> What kind of community is this? im just asking what time does Raw start on TV, and i'm being Bullied?


Google it. Or buy a watch.



iwatchwrestling said:


> Spoiler regarding Lesnar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy that's disappointing if true.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seriously? When does RAW start?


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hoping for a vignette or so for Wyatt or a debut for Ohno but a Christian/Bourne return wouldn't be bad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Hoping for more







tonight :mark:


Also really eager to see where Ryback goes with this. The reaction he got last week was insane.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WYATT OR RIOT


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back to watching the next morning for me, most disappointed about missing out on the live thread.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ashes11 said:


> Back to watching the next morning for me, most disappointed about missing out on the live thread.


Best part about Monday Nights.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dopesick said:


> WYATT OR RIOT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback got that reaction because it was the WM crowd that hated Cena. Let us remember that just because Ryback turned heel, it doesn't mean that he magically learned how to talk, or that he suddenly acquired Bret Hart's ring skills.

Edit: Where did that Wyatt GIF come from?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock at Raw tonight :mark: looks like CM Punk will get that ass kicking


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Best part about Monday Nights.


Amen to that. Just can't hack it as a weekly thing. Respect to the great European members of wrestling forum staying up week in week out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Apologies for my ignorance, I almost never watch NXT, but what is Wyatt's gimmick?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You all do realise that Fandango dance by itself is gonna come across really ***** if thats the only thing taken from last weeks crowd. It was funny because the crowd was singing along to it out of boredom whilst ignoring any shit that WWE was shoveling at them like Sheamus/Orton or tons of spunk. Crowds need to be more vocal overall, fuck singing along to some theme tune.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

IF YOU AINT IN THIS THREAD.. GET OFF TO BED.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



just1988 said:


> *I'm calling it now, WWE will use these explosions tonight on Raw to help to draw sympathy towards Cena.*


:vince


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DwayneAustin said:


> Apologies for my ignorance, I almost never watch NXT, but what is Wyatt's gimmick?


Bray Wyatt is based on a character out of Cape Fear, i believe. He's similiar to Raven, i would say. 
He has a beard, a "family" called Wyatt Family and he talks weirdly in Forests. He's some sort of Cult Leader.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Edit: Where did that Wyatt GIF come from?


From NXT.



DwayneAustin said:


> Apologies for my ignorance, I almost never watch NXT, but what is Wyatt's gimmick?


A mix of Waylon Mercy, Mankind and Max Cady. Awesome promos and not bad in the ring either. At the moment he's the leader of a deranged stable called The Wyatt Family in NXT with Luke Harper and Erick Rowan.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



just1988 said:


> *I'm calling it now, WWE will use these explosions tonight on Raw to help to draw sympathy towards Cena.*


Cena did grow up less than an hr away from Boston so he may actually be upset


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> Bray Wyatt is based on a character out of Cape Fear, i believe. He's similiar to Raven, i would say.
> He has a beard, a "family" called Wyatt Family and he talks weirdly in Forests. He's some sort of Cult Leader.





Dopesick said:


> From NXT.
> 
> A mix of Waylon Mercy, Mankind and Max Cady. Awesome promos and not bad in the ring either. At the moment he's the leader of a deranged stable called The Wyatt Family in NXT with Luke Harper and Erick Rowan.


Ah, okay. Thanks for the replies (Y)


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Starts in 70 Minutes


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The only NXT talent that will debut is Paige!!!!!!! :mark:

Nimbus 70 minutes to go


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *The only NXT talent that will debut is Paige!!!!!!!* :mark:
> 
> Nimbus 70 minutes to go


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


>


Who is that? Killer look. Only thing that might hurt him is he's pretty similar to Punk.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Who is that? Killer look. Only thing that might hurt him is he's pretty similar to Punk.


Corey Graves.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hoping for an epic Raw. Need to keep my mind of this shit


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Who is that? Killer look. Only thing that might hurt him is he's pretty similar to Punk.


Corey Graves.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Who is that? Killer look. Only thing that might hurt him is he's pretty similar to Punk.


Corey Graves. He's fucking great. :mark:
























As you can see, he had some interactions with The Shield.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What are these rumours about Batista?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Corey Graves joining Hell No to feud with the Shield would be fantastic. It'd be the first real peek at current NXT for the wider audience.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I want a Lesnar/Punk Fued


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Corey Graves joining Hell No to feud with the Shield would be fantastic. It'd be the first real peek at current NXT for the wider audience.


Corey Graves should be one of the members of The Shield. He has the look:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Corey Graves is nothing compared to Paige


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Paige has nicer tits for sure


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kelly Kelly has better tits and she has been on the cover of Maxim and has been in the Maxim hot 100 list twice

Im not disrespecting Paige she is a great talent and I cant wait for her debut on Raw


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

hope that all of those in boston are okay and safe and that those responsible are brought to justice.

when it comes to raw, i hope it is classy and pays respect to those that were effected by todays events.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn, for a few hours completely forgot RAW was on. Anyway, looking forward to the show and this thread to take my mind off the horrible scenes in Boston.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



WWEfan4eva said:


> I want a Lesnar/Punk Fued


Not happening.

Looks like Lesnar Vs HHH was the backup plan to Rock Vs Cena rematch.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hope this thread delivers tonight if raw isn't up to standard.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Doubt we will see Swagger/Coulter anymore, after today..

So I doubt the Zigs/ADR/Swagger thing they were going for will get off the ground.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Hope this thread delivers tonight if raw isn't up to standard.


It usually does. One of the few reasons I even give a shit about Raw most of the time anymore is the laughs this thread gives me


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just over 20 minutes.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Already preparing to post these gifs later on:

















:HHH2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



virus21 said:


> It usually does. One of the few reasons I even give a shit about Raw most of the time anymore is the laughs this thread gives me


Yeah It usually does. So it should take my mind of tonight's event's. Even though Im not effected personaly, my thought's are over in Boston right now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> Already preparing to post these gifs later on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my gif for later as well


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You know, now that I think about it, I honestly think Cena is going to cut a promo, dedicating tonight's match to the people in Boston that got affected by what happened.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Chances of Fandango chants?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Just over 20 minutes.


Hear that, Nimbus? Now 11 minutes away. 

Cena to open the show and talk about Boston, then interrupted by Henry or Ryback or both?

Oh, and I'm a tad confused about the Shield now. They tease an attack on Taker, then tease an attack on Triple H. I guess Bryan/Kane coming out each time means they're back to feuding with them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> Already preparing to post these gifs later on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to put a Swagger smilie image here..and there is none. That makes me happy.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

12 mins to go.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

First time I'll be watching RAW twice in a row.

Pumped.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> I went to put a Swagger smilie image here..and there is none. That makes me happy.


 :swagger


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

they just showed a little clip of raw live from where they are tonight, looks like its back to the typical normal crowd which is expected


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where's Raw tonight again?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dr.Boo said:


> :swagger


:HHH2

:buried


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Where's Raw tonight again?


iirc its in south carolina.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Where's Raw tonight again?


I think SC


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I can only hope that the UK crowd will come anyhwere close to last week's crowd.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> :HHH2
> 
> :buried


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thanks guys.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Where's Raw tonight again?


Greenville, South Carolina I believe.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> :HHH2
> 
> :buried


:lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*









Inb4 Rufus Pancake Patterson opens the show.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



VintageOrton said:


> Greenville, South Carolina I believe.


I thought it was in the UK tonight


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lets hope for a good three hours (Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I thought it was in the UK tonight


Next week mate.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I thought it was in the UK tonight


That's next week, I think.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Emerald Flow said:


> Lets hope for a good three hours (Y)


We always hope. We rarely get it


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's next week in the UK. Tried to get tickets, they where sold out pretty damn quick.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Next week mate.


Cheers mate


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here we go.


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

American Males return imminent


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

My body is ready :cody2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is going to be awful


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I thought it was in the UK tonight


Next week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who is ready For MONDAY NIGHT RAW?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Spoiler*








Cena wins his match in dedication to the people who were affected by what happened in Boston. Zero chance on heel turn. :cena


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*









Let's go. I'm pumped.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And here we go.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Here we go.


I thought we didn't ramp up the gay until the third hour.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here we go.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here we go


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Time for Monday Night Ziggler.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Here we go.


:bosh


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So is everyone ready for the disapointment of this weeks crowed


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Here we go :mark:*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is a heel? Could have fooled me. He kind of became my hero last week.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So er... I'm scared that this show is going to pale insanely to last week's. Now Wrestlemania season is over its all going to feel incredibly low key.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback stahp!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ready for fandangoat


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They won't show Ryback flipping off cena


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brutal match wtf it was 3 mins long


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Enjoy Raw marks


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who is jobbing to Zack Ryder tonight?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM GOAT


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Judy Bagwell *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

he cant leave...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk is back lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton starting off Raw, interesting


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk taking time off?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oooo the noises of women and children


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RAW is kicked off by Orton of all people? The FUCK?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Starts off good with Orton :mark:*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock Lesnar has changed a lot


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd sounds like it has lot's of kids.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

orton to start raw what?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton/Sheamus vs Show?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton? But I wanna see how Punk FEELS! :lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Starting with...Orton. Interesting.

Wait, didn't we already see this match on Smackdown? fpalm


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton starting off!?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton! Watch his lose.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yes. PLEASE let Ryback talk about why he turned. I'm actually morbidly curious about that.

This starts the show? Dafuq?

AND THEY AREN'T SAYING GREENVILLE BECAUSE IT'S A SMALL TOWN


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton opening the show! :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not this match again


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hang on... did I put Wrestlemania on accidentally?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

randy orton and sheamus again teaming up? UGH


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh fuck off with Sheamus & Orton vs Big Show.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

My biggest disappointment about tonight is that the crowd won't be anywhere near as hot as they were last week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Celtics Vipers


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wasn't expecting Orton and Sheamus to kick off RAW.


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd hates Orton and Sheamus? Let's open up the show with them next week!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why does Randy Orton have a TNA style titantron video? It only says RKO.


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton and Sheamus, great...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol both of them got pops.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton looked so pissed off when Sheamus' music hit :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Love the "yeah whatever" look Randy had while giving his pose.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dat Orton Pop


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lobster head


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ah look its the Super Bore-io Brothers.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

shit crowd, already thinking about turning this shit off.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sheamus stealing Orton's thunder once again.

GRUELINGLY AWFUL MATCH UP.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

shit shit shit completely forgot


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Raw starting with a handicap match. Orton/Sheamus vs. Bigshow. What?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

De Ja Vu...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Yes. PLEASE let Ryback talk about why he turned. I'm actually morbidly curious about that.
> 
> This starts the show? Dafuq?
> 
> AND THEY AREN'T SAYING GREENVILLE BECAUSE IT'S A SMALL TOWN


Yes and YES


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh boy, did not expect to see this match again


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton better turn heel tonight.

:gun:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton needs to turn. He doesn't make a good/ believable face IMO.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Like anyone care about this storyline, with SAME damn people uggh


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Randy better have rehearsed his lines for tonight rton


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I like how they tried to mask the crowd in that clip ha

A triple threat match, really? With these three.

I hope orton turns on Sheamus and leaves him to be finished off by the big show to turn him heel


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back to the status quo crowd.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



HotPikachuSex said:


> The crowd hates Orton and Sheamus? Let's open up the show with them next week!


Not the same crowd as last week, its mostly kids.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the fuck? We literally just saw this exact fucking match????????? Show took an RKO, Brogue Kick then left & lost by countout.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL is on commentary tonight :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL on commentary. Good.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WEEEEEEEELLLLLLL IT'S THE HEEL SHOW


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL on commentary is good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Handicap match? Really? Why exactly does SmackDown exist?

Crowd back to "normal"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*"Big show acted like we have never seen before"


Excluding his 12387910th other Heel runs rton*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Big Slow


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is Orton going to remember his lines?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Suck-ass crowd. I knew this would happen :evil:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yay! Babyfaces get an unfair advantage! Wooooooo!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton better turn here.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL :mark:


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You've really never seen him act like that before, Cole?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

The difference in the pop Sheamus got compared to Randy is ridiculous.

JBL! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> What the fuck? We literally just saw this exact fucking match????????? Show took an RKO, Brogue Kick then left & lost by countout.


THIS IS THE WWE DAMN IT.

THEY WON'T REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED 3 DAYS AGO.

:vince2


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Rematch Raw.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great way to start the show, a storyline nobody cares about :grant


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lehman brother math? Lol I love JBL.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Maybe Orton will turn heel tonight. This is opening the show and orton has been wanting to do it for years now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait a sec, RAW is actually starting off with a match and not a 20 minute long promo? Well shiver me timbers.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL is Commentary GOAT
I just realized Henry might show up because of Sheamus


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

IMO, this storyline with these three, the worst thing going on in the WWE currently.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango vs Taker WM30 sign, anybody see that? :lmao


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So will Show be the immovable force he should be or will this result in another year of mediocrity?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

First of many piss breaks.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL on commentary!!! :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is this Smackdown guys?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Fandango vs Taker WM30" sign


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

2 babyface vs 1 heel. Wrestling booking 101.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Got a feeling this is going to be somewhat of a throwaway show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KingOfKings said:


> THIS IS THE WWE DAMN IT.
> 
> THEY WON'T REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED 3 MINUTES AGO.
> 
> :vince2


Fixed


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wish I had to pee.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd sucks, wow.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nothing will beat last weeks crowd, obviously.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton's partner gets slammed, Orton then applauds.

So is Orton just not capable of understanding a script


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What a way to kick off Raw...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

smackdown and raw are always identical, its ridiculously boring


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Got a feeling this is going to be somewhat of a throwaway show.


So like almost every other week then.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So many kids tonight


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WHY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So who is the heel here? Poor Big Show kind of got thrown to the wolves here.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seems like the kiddies only like counting =(


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Booking the same match that was shown on tv 3 days ago

:vince2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Turn heel, Randy!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ah, Michael Cole and his tree fetish resurfaces.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What are you complaining about, you'd rather a Cena promo over a match?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:cussin:I wish I hadn't used the bathroom before the show


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL on commentary is nice. More of that plz.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If I was rich I'd buy all of you guys Raw tickets and we'd be the best damn crowd ever


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL with dat truth! :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJC93 said:


> So many kids tonight


well that what Vince wants


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Them high pitched screams. My ears....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Missing the wrestlemania crowd already :shaq


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

raw in south carolina? vince will surely love this crowd tonight.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

hey hey JBL is back for a 2nd week in a row


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yay Big Show! Smack the shit out of him!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> What are you complaining about, you'd rather a Cena promo over a match?


Yes.. I would much prefer that.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If randy did that pump up the crowd thing in NJ, everyone would BOO him.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Botch save


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton should have punted him.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So damn boring. Just did this on Smackdown!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great, I'm falling asleep. Let go fix a snack.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Randy Orton, cheerleader babyface is so phony looking.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Trying to get into this


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Boring raw so far...hope it gets better.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



HotPikachuSex said:


> I wish I had to pee.


I did, just not bad enough apparently, match still going.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> What a way to kick off Raw...


:lmao


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> What are you complaining about, you'd rather a Cena promo over a match?


Yes. Even cena-haters enjoyed his promo last week.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good Lord this crowd is high pitched tonight :lol

Any body else get the feeling that now Wrestlemania is done with, and a lot of the "mega stars" are gone, a lot of the older/smarter/bitter fans will tune out for a while. I just get the feeling that those decent ratings they garnered for the shows pre-mania will give way to absolutely no one giving a fuck.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Surprised there was no mention of Boston. Waiting for Cena to mention it though...


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Interested to see where things go tonight


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So we're starting this with something we already saw on Smackdown? #WWELogic


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THIS CROWD SUCKS ASS!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Inb4RkofromouttaNowhere


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I couldn't care for this feud even if I tried.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton's music is almost a guarantee for a boring throwaway match these days.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Maybe some Shield to interrupt this match?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can see Randy going skits at the end of this match!


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fucking hell i switched over for a good 5 mins and i dont think theyd moved in that time when i turned back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL = Best Commentator in the Biz. 

Can we just pair him up with JR?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> Boring raw so far...hope it gets better.


Yeah, worst Raw ever unk2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sheamus SHAKING


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

why wouldnt sheamus go for the tag instead of trying to knock big show off the turnbuckle


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> Boring raw so far...hope it gets better.


said at 8:08 PM, 8 minutes after Raw begins.


Please shut up.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was nice.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hitting those weights with HHH really does pay off, huh fella?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

damn that's impressive


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

expecting a lot of IWC pleasing tonight. They didn't do much last weak because they wanted all the focus on Ryback's turn; so hopefully they sum up everything tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

can't wait for the non-reaction Ziggler gets, belt should have gone to Orton


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Holy shit, pretty cool.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



CenationHLR said:


> Yes. Even cena-haters enjoyed his promo last week.


True True, at least Cena/Ryback is a fresh storyline and I'm interested to see what Ryback can bring as a heel.

The Super Friends and Big Show are stale, stale, stale.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can Sheamus make a hot tag?

SAVE US, SHIELD!

:ambrose2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good spot, but I've seen it so many times


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

UNBELIEVABLE.

LOL.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh My God! That was impressive.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE did good here, they know these fans like Sheamus and especially Orton, seeing them this early will get them somewhat excited.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's a lot of weight Sheamus held up. Nice.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck it, good thing about this feud is at least they're all occupied with each other and not wrestling guys I actually give a shit about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> JBL = Best Commentator in the Biz.
> 
> Can we just pair him up with JR?


Or even Regal. Imagine Regal and JBL doing raw?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Haha Orton just did the Rock flex!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I miss last week's crowd upsetting Orton.


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sounds like all the little Jimmy's are back in attendance tonight


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can we see a Sheamus heel turn?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Vintage Orton!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Decent start to the show to be fair.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I love how the commentators are trying to make it seem like the crowd is as hot as they were last week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*#Whitesnake*


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Face randy rules!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This RKO didn't come from out of nowhere!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



GOD said:


> said at 8:08 PM, 8 minutes after Raw begins.
> 
> 
> Please shut up.


At least he found a clock to know when Raw started. 

So.........feud over?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ok, thanks for the pointless match. Now, fuck off.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great crowd, the IWC can eat a dick


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Decent crowd, to be fair.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now turn heel.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RKO Sheamus now, Orton!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh cool they won...now what?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I sure am glad those two babyfaces could overcome that one guy.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So this feud is going where?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol so thats the end of the feud?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So the big show loses a handicapped match? what does that accpomplish?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Didnt WWE report on FB the other day that everey MITB cash in was succesfull?

doh!


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Has Randy put on some weight? Or just a combination of getting older? 

He's been looking bloated in his face


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

At least this shit feud should be over now


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Freeloader said:


> That's a lot of weight Sheamus held up. Nice.


Only :cena2 can do it though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yay! The bad guy got beat up and defeated in a totally unfair situation! 

YAY BABYFACES 4 LIFE!!! It is always fair when they do it!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why was the crowd so hot for that boring shitpile of a match?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lets go Orton, RKO Sheamus already


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not bad way to start.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great start to Raw.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hear voices in my head too, they tell me to stop watching Raw


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Okay, no heel turn for Randy. Show gets pinned CLEAN. What now?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Gene_Wilder said:


> Great crowd, the IWC can eat a dick


Said by a member by the IWC. :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seriously, just cancel Smackdown. It's completely worthless & obviously nothing that happens on their matters & WWE doesn't give a fuck about the show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What was the fucking point?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What did that match accomplish? I don't see what that did for any of the three guys involved.


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Worst start to a RAW show ever.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Randy's drop kick...

:clap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm honestly surprised this match didn't have a commercial break in the middle of it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Show gets his Win back on Smackdown :vince :show


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'd be more interested in Big Show if they called him The Giant again. And get Tony Schiavonne to do it.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

4/10 match


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

but why couldnt that happen on smackdown. Those are three sd main eventers and it happens of raw ?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

PPV caliber match to start RAW? Makes sense.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good start to the show, straight into some wrestling. Crowds into it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not gonna lie. Good damn match. Got the crowd involved and kicked things off hotly.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Isn't the whole point of face characters are to overcome odds? Also the way the pro-face announcers are trying to spin the match as fair is sickening.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Didnt WWE report on FB the other day that everey MITB cash in was succesfull?
> 
> doh!


Not Cena's :cena3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton seemed pumped tonight. Sheamus with dat strength.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL: you 2 cheerleaders would actually love that. 
LOL


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

2 on 1, reminds me of the original Smackdown game, Ugh


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton must be getting so frustrated


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SPCDRI said:


> Why was the crowd so hot for that boring shitpile of a match?


Because its full of children that (unfortunately) don't know any better.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What sign does the Liverpool fan have in the front row?

''Fergie is a.....''?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Barto said:


> At least this shit feud should be over now


that's what we thought last week after seeing the same exact match and outcome between the three


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Mcintyre sighting?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why do we even need to know about 3MB's interactions with HHH?! :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So is JBL the heel commentator or is he just the only one that's fair & unbiased?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Carrying on with 3MB, greatest RAW ever.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh god, we're not getting 3MB vs. The Shield tonight are we?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield working for HHH?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE CELTIC VIPER!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Inb4 3MB gets buried by the Shield.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield turning babyface? Tweeners?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What a terrible start.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A weird start to the show I must say. If Orton and co were gonna open the show, something important should've happened. It was just another match instead.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB vs. The Shield?

Because we literally have no ideas left.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



redskins25 said:


> but why couldnt that happen on smackdown. Those are three sd main eventers and it happens of raw ?


It DID happen on SmackDown. The exact same match with the exact same result.

3MB VS SHIELD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

the shield to win a squash match, yes please


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No. Not 3MB vs SHIELD? PLEASE NO


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield get out ya shovels for this one.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seriosuly who write this shit? awful way to start the show...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Not Cena's :cena3


That never happened! :vince3


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh my god...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck my life.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3mb vs The Shield? :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

To be fair that match was good.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well.....RIP 3MB


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lolThe Shield attacked 3MB?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



fathergll said:


> Has Randy put on some weight? Or just a combination of getting older?
> 
> He's been looking bloated in his face


Compared to what he looked like during his evolution days he's dropped quite a bit of fat.


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Tonight is definitely not the night.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh goody The Shield in the first hour, it's gonna be an early night!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield vs 3MB?! Fucking hell :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No one wants this.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't fuck with 3MB!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yassss The Shield. MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Louisiana FAST


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Slater challenging another future hall of famer in the name of Dean Ambrose, and he will get his ass kicked like all the other times he's dealt with legends


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Everybody STFU, SHIELD'S coming on :mark:.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF is going on
Ending one feud at the start and staring a random ass feud in the next segment


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



gobsayscomeon said:


> What did that match accomplish? I don't see what that did for any of the three guys involved.


Nothing. Literally nothing. It didn't do anything the first time. It certainly doesn't do anything the second time. What kind of pro-wrestling logic is it to give the babyfaces the goddamn advantage anyway? That goes against, like, the entire goddamn point of wrestling!

If this show stays on this path, I'm going to check out Defiance on SyFy instead of watching it all.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> So is JBL the heel commentator or is he just the only one that's fair & unbiased?


What's the difference? :vince


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB is calling out The Shield? LMAO.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield..


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So a Shield squash match coming up


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB, like having lame duck friends who never pick up chicks - but God bless 'em they never lose their confidence.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please dont turn 3MB or The Shield face. Would love to see Triple H as the leader of The Shield though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB mania' moment :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield AND 3MB!?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The injustice against 3MB is over, theyll bury the shield then Cena


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Following up last week's RAW with this garbage?? Lame handicap match and wasting the shield on lame ass 3MB. Fuck WWE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HHH or 'Taker incoming.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB vs SHIELD? Oh god please be a 2 min squash match. As much as I love a SHIELD match they don't deserve this.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well that first match was utterly pointless.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:Shield vs 3mb


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why would the sheild waste their time with 3MB?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> So is JBL the heel commentator or is he just the only one that's fair & unbiased?


Ding Ding Ding


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FINALLY, the 3 man faction is up against the only other 3 man faction. Took WWE long enough. McIntyre to take the trip powerbomb. Calling it!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm kinda excited for Shield vs 3MB I hope it's not a total 2 second squash fest though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



CenationHLR said:


> Why would the sheild waste there time with 3MB?


3MB trying to copy their tactics is an injustice.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

that just show you why smackdown isn't taken seriously, everything happens on raw theses days, hopefully the greatest sports entertainer today can bring prestige to the belt and the show


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sell fest between Slater and Ambrose :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3mb dead in 3..2... :lol


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Maybe the beginning of the show SUCKS SO BAD that the end will be one to remember...


Or I could just be hoping for too much!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Look on the bright side guys, if CM Punk comes out at 9, we can finish watch raw by 9.05.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



mjames74 said:


> 3MB vs SHIELD? Oh god please be a 2 min squash match. As much as I love a SHIELD match they don't deserve this.


Its probably to get them in the ring so team hell no and HHH or taker can do a run in, that would be my guess


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield is gonna job to 3MB you heard it here first.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



dan the marino said:


> That never happened! :vince3


Of course not :vince5


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

i thought Show PERFECTLY sold everything Orton did... man, they have such good chemistry sometimes... the DDT, dropkick, and RKO all looked great. throw away match, but at least there were some decent spots. now to the three-on-three thrilla!!! hahahah also-- drew mcintyre's so great. i love the guy and think he's been horribly used, but jeez-- that yell was super. he's degenerated into an 80's bad guy on a big survivor series who doesn't get mic time so he just grunts/screams/yells hahahah i'm surprisingly happy right now (only two beers in)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield v 3MB in a pointless match to kill some time because Vince is still writing the second half of the show :vince


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

and so the decent of the shield begins, told you.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Jmacz said:


> I'm kinda excited for Shield vs 3MB I hope it's not a total 2 second squash fest though.


After their past 3 matches, if it's anything BUT a squash it's unacceptable.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB to go over

Wait it's still April 1st right?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Team Hell No to save 3MB.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jobber Entrance: 3MB Squashed


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I kinda like this crowd.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This will obviously be a squash.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Expecting Taker/Bryan/Kane during this match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What other rock bands have existed in WWE?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cue Shield interruption in 3...2...1...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

But NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Slater with the laugh of the night, ha ha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please don't turn Shield face/tweener. This fucking company.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



CenationHLR said:


> Why would the sheild waste their time with 3MB?


I wish they wouldn't waste my time with either


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ahh Jinder, man


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB vs. The Shield. This feud is gonna suck


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield could go out there and take a shit in the ring and I'd still MARK, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucking 3MB


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*falls asleep*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck off.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cue female posters on this site telling us their bodies are ready


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well Jinders good on the mic......


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao Wow. Someone cut their mikes now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

My god, they are fucking dorks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is it just me or did it sound like for the first part of that sentance Drew forget to use an accent lol

Brock Lesnar!!!!!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

We need some more adults here, TOO MANY KIDS TOO MANY KIDS... TOO MANY KIDS TOO MANY KIDS!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Silent Alarm said:


> What sign does the Liverpool fan have in the front row?
> 
> ''Fergie is a.....''?


Wanker.

BROCK!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

hand written apology the fuck is this :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How do you write an entire apology "right now" ?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock about to Hand them a Hand written Ass whooping


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao The fuck did Jinder just say? 

And Drew wants a handwritten apology? I can't with this.

BROCK BROCK OH SHIT


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jinder & Drew need some kind of Sayid & Desmond tag thing going on.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark: :brock


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao How do they expect us to take 3MB seriously against The Shield?!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH JESUS :brock


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar???


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

F'k YEA! GET EM" BROCK!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

no turn for the shield, but BORK!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh snap.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LESNAR.........


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh shit!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*OH SHIIIIT SON :mark:*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HERE COMES THE PAIN BITCHES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Heh!*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This should be fun.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what is this shit? so much for Raw carrying on with last week


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

even worse,..... RUN BOYS


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORK LASER.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORK!!!!!!!


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is fucking awful.

At least Brock is here


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORK :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

brockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrock:brock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock Lesnar gonna kill some bitches!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BROCK :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORK!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH SHIT :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORK!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORKK!!!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hahaha Bork


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao :lmao Lesnar!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol @ mahal, what a bum


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Holy Shit :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now that's the ticket!

:brock :brock :brock


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Uh oh....this man looks hungry...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's 1-2 BORK LAZER!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF IS GOING ON???????????????


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow no pop at all for Brock Lesnar


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Interesting


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

EVEN BETTER.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao Lesnar!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE IS SO FUCKING PREDICTABLE.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LESNARRRRRR


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh hey Brock....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was probably the worst promo I've ever seen...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pyro! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

AH FUCK YEAH


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kill em Brock.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

rofl would've laughed my ass off if he came out in tac gear.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

R.I.P 3MB


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*









Bless Brock


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They were prepared for The Shield. But Lesnar comes out alone and they shit themselves hahaha


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRK


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here comes the pain!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Xobeh said:


> What other rock bands have existed in WWE?


Man Mountain rock ha


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol
hey this guy lost against HHH, he's clearly tougher than three guys that beat a team of the three best guys in WWE.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Santino is more entertaining than these bums


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No Heyman to talk? Shiiiit.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE is wasting Lesnar appearances they need to save them for Summerslam.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The hate for 3MB is frightening


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BROOOOCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


LEEEESSSNNAAARRRRRRR!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's Bork, its Bork!
3mb dead now :Lol


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why the fuck would they waste Brock Lesnar for 3MB and at this time slot?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The BEAST!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn I love to see me a belly to belly suplex


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

yes, now we can finally start building towards extreme rules after last weeks throwaway episode


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*HERE COMES THE PAIN, B*TCHES :mark:*


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar face turn pls lol

or this is just a lesnar to make him strong again due to his burial from hhh


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Funny thing is Brock really would beat the fuck out of all three


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God thank you for making Brock Lesnar


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bork got that pyro in his contract


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:brock


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Holy shit he's a monster!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can the Shield please attack Lesnar.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT FUCKING MONSTER. I LOVE LESNAR :brock


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Beast!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

how fucking fast did he just move

FUCKING SICK


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wow that was fast!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORK! BORK! BORK!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

that barricade spot shoudlve happened at WM


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Poor Heath...no one runs from Lesnar...no one.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please tell me Brock is going to get his win back!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Off Da Barricade


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh shit!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heath Slater is a sell machine.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock looks like a monster again


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ruthless. What's the point of this though?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

uh oh lesnar on the mic


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Slater just earned a few years of coasting with those bumps.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heyman from outta nowhere?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao :lmao where the fuck did Paul E come from?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Weak pop for Lesnar? Guess we're back to the crowds that only care about 10% of the roster.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This RAW is officially worth it.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hi Paul.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I have never been so happy to see Brock Lesnar.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Three man burial.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB is RIP thanks to the NBT.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar back to monster mode. 

He can eat as many pins as HHH's ego can dish out, but Brock is an absolute FREAK.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank you Brock :clap:clap :clap Thank you Brock


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BEAST MODE!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HEYMAN DA GOAT!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I bet 3MB can feel the feelings that Bork is feeling right now.

And Ginger is dead.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> Thank you Jesus.


Hallelujah.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One more time chants!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You gotta love Lesnar


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

one more time :lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One More time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pretty good crowd so far


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

brock lesnar head nodding gif pls!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Where in the fuck did Heyman come from!?*


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hey Slater should be honored to be F5 by BROCK LESNAR!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is getting pretty hot.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cute. This crowd is trying to be like New Jersey.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Paul Heyman out there saving lives as usual.

:lmao Brock's like C'mon, let me do one more.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hmmm seems like a decent crowd so far.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock feeling the crowd


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One more time chants!


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF is the point of this.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:yes :brock :yes


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

well slater shouldn't have a problem getting painkillers if he shows the doctor those bumps


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THIS IS GREAT! WWE IS BACK I DON'T GIVE A SHIT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is the greatest thing ever :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BROCK killing shit!

*sigh* not again!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jinder corpsing.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao Brock was ready to do it one more time.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Destiny said:


> Ruthless. What's the point of this though?


Well it's simple.
They build him up as being better than Shield and then at Extreme Rules, :hhh goes over because he needs a win


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock was vibing to that one more time chant lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ugggggggggggg


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Slater dead


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RIP 3MB


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol Lesnar agreeing with the crowd.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



imthemountie said:


> WTF is the point of this.


Shut up and enjoy Brock kicking some ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck this bullshit. We don't need this to be a trilogy!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Those F5's to Slater were pretty sick


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd sucks so bad, why cant they be like last weeks???


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lesnar's head nods :lmao awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dat feud again.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wait so why did 3MB just get destroyed ?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Raw Supershow staring Bork Laser


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



imthemountie said:


> WTF is the point of this.


Rebuilding Lesnar as a monster.

Heath gets props for those bumps.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Still sucks that WWE is still so fixated on part timers then building new stars in good storylines


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:brock


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The match no one wants to see... PART 3~!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HHH vs Brock 3? No one wants to see that bullshit again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*No. No. NO. Not HHH/Lesnar III for fuck sake.*


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HHH again?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar/HHH at Extreme Rules then. Cage match


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

more brock/hhh 


fuck this. :lmao


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar has to win


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please no


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John Cena says hello... Paul


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"I know your pop was weak this time around Brocky, but I'm telling yah jobbing at mania was good for business" 


:HHH2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF is wrong with this crowd? They aren't cheering properly.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not this shit again. We've seen it enough let him feud with someone else


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ehhhhhh...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

.......And now the bad news.

This feud must continue.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



wrestling_junkie said:


> brock lesnar head nodding gif pls!


This.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

No


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock vs HHH again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thrice in a lifetime Brock vs Lesnar


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Skybs said:


> *No. No. NO. Not HHH/Lesnar III for fuck sake.*


C'mon. That young buck Triple H really needs to win this feud to establish himself.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HHH CHANTS IS THIS CROWD FUCKING KIDDING????


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Love the writing WWE. 

Back the truck up a little more. BEEP BEEP BEEP.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm End this fucking feud already. Dear god.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

But you was knocked out at Mania Paul


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd isnt smarky, but there being louder then some shit holes WWE has been to.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



birthday_massacre said:


> Thrice in a lifetime Brock vs Lesnar


*Brock vs Lesnar?

Sounds fucking awesome!*


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heyman playing the audience like a fuckin boss


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh just announce the damn steel cage match already.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar to turn on CM Punk?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Brock beats Triple H at Extreme Rules, i'm perfectly fine with it, to be honest.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:flip this feud


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Rebuilding Lesnar as a monster.
> 
> Heath gets props for those bumps.


I changed my mind after Heyman came out, at least they're cutting a promo.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

jerseysfinest said:


> C'mon. That young buck Triple H really needs to win this feud to establish himself.


lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here is how HHH settles his problems


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

If Triple H wins the rubber match :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why is the feud continuing?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please, not again fpalm


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

whats it going to be now hhh/ brock ladder match ?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock signed another two years or was it just one?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HELL IN A CELLLLLLLLL??????????


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



redskins25 said:


> wait so why did 3MB just get destroyed ?


because they're jobbers


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd!!!! Now is the time for "Same old Shit" chants.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



wrestling_junkie said:


> This crowd isnt smarky, but there being louder then some shit holes WWE has been to.


Loud mark crowds are the best objectively speaking. They react how WWE want them to react.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh fuck off with this shit nobody wants to see


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh sweet fuck: last man standing match, to prove MMMA sucks and pro wrestling is better.

Clearly not an idea of :HHH2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Paul Heyman also Foreshadowing Rock/cena 3 at a future PPV? :vince2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HIAC


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The only thing good about this feud, is that we can see the GOAT doing amazing promos!


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> This is the greatest thing ever :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap




YES

HEYMAN

BROCK


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's Vader time!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hell In A Cell?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This sounds kinky.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HELL IN A CELL.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LegendSeeker said:


> Why is the feud continuing?


Because the Rock got pissed off, he was meant to face Lesner so this is a bodge job.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heyman is a fucking God on the mic, it's unreal.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock is OBVIOUSLY winning this next match.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ECW!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This promo would've killed last week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hypeman Heyman doing it again.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Paul Heyman with dat extreme


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seriously...HHH vs lesnar again?? im fk$·$%& done. bye.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Only if Brock wins.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar cannot lose a cage match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brocky likes it! He likes it!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cage Match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

yes more HHH more Brock yes please


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I could listen to Paul Heyman talk for 3 hours.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Would have been better if it was HIAC. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Ziggs said:


> The only thing good about this feud, is that we can see the GOAT doing amazing promos!


*And the other GOAT destroying everything around his path.*


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bork saying steel cage match with Heyman :lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't mind Bork/HHH III. Bork gotta win though.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cage match. Lamers!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

absolutely no reaction from the crowd. smh


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

cage match!?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Country Whipping Match? Oh, too much to hope for, I suppose.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Gotta love how Heyman says "we got two words for you"

Crowd doesn't even respond by saying "suck it" ... fucking kids.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wish we would have gotten an ECW chant from the crowd during that promo. But whatever.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heyman trolling me thought he would say challenge accepted


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GREAT promo Heyman. However, it should have happened before Wrestlemania.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuck the cage. Give us a Hell In a Cell match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Paul Heyman :mark:

My new lord & savior :lmao


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope to fuck since we doing a trilogy Brock comes out 2-1, since HHH ain't gonna be doing shit till WM again after ER and they gotta use Brock since he's the real "millions of dollars".


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield > 3mb a million fold. Hope the taker and triple h attack attempts go somewhere with the shield


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they're having the third match to give Brock back some momentum? We wouldn't have this problem if they ended the feud after summerslam.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar/HHH IV at Wrestlemania 30!
:vince


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Looks like F4online had it spot on. Spot. On.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

im imagining Brock climbing and trying to escape a cage now :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh JBL, the day the music died :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3MB got fucking smashed...lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

...steel cage?

*THE CROWD GOES MILD*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Time to get back on my job :HHH2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> And the crowd goes mild.


:lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

day the music died


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh for fuck sake. 

Yeah we've seen SO much blood and skin tearing in cage matches lately Paul.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Only if the cage is blue


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Because two boring, slow paced, overhyped matches weren't enough.... Its no coincidence that Lesnar's match with Cena was great, and his 2 with HHH have been duds. HHH is just not entertaining to watch. Lesnar is one of the best in the ring on the roster, Hunter you already run the company - take a back seat and let him wrestle someone who can have a great match with him instead of your broken, beaten up self.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:heyman"no one has ever knocked out Brock Lesnar"


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Victimizing a unconscious man................


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE DAY THE MUSIC DIED!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

But they just had an extreme match at Mania. I'm guessing the rematch is to have Lesnar win and end the feud. But why not have Lesnar win at Mania? 


Old school steel cage?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> Seriously...HHH vs lesnar again?? im fk$·$%& done. bye.


See you next week. I'll bring the countdown to RAW 8*D


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Big Dog said:


> Because the Rock got pissed off, he was meant to face Lesner so this is a bodge job.


lol.

Lesnar vs Rock was not happening at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kingston v. Cesaro?

There is no god.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"The day the music died" :lmao JBL is awesome


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



jerseysfinest said:


> C'mon. That young buck Triple H really needs to win this feud to establish himself.


:vince "it's all about the moneyyy"

:HHH2 "it's all about the burials and whether you can take it"


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh, Jesus. Brock-HHH rubber match? UGH.

Honestly, Brock better fucking win this match, or his return will have been fucking pointless.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ahh just as I expected, a Ryback promo tonight


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro losing his title. 

Oh great fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi better not win the title match


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No wonder they didn't do that last week! That crowd would've shat all over it!

Kofi now gets a US title shot why!?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I bet Kofi wins it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Any guesses on when they'll bring out Faaaaan-daaaaaaan-GOAT??


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What a waste of time. If they hadn't done part 2, there wouldn't be a need for a third match.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro losing the belt?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Smackdown: because Raw needs a dress rehearsal.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GUYS!!!! It has been half an hour into Raw and there has been no mention of Tout or the WWE App. There is a God!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Should he really have to 'explain' it? Cena is the champ, he wants a title shot. Pretty simple to me.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Alright, I liked that segment. A lot better than a 3-on-3 squash match would have been.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Will HHH's 1 match a year career be on the line again?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Raw: Smackdown Rematches


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heyman just hyped a PG cage match like a God. Nobody else could do that. He made it feel like we were at the height of the Attitude Era with that one promo.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Cesaro loses. If he LOSES, the useless crowd will cheer, and we will all die a little on the inside


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So Cesaro/Kofi is the next match WWE are going to do over and over and over and over and over on free TV. Then expect us to pay for it one more time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm just impressed the dirt shirts were so accurate.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Im the first in line to bash the current shite that Raw has been like but its been a really good 30 mins. Feels chaotic.

Preparing my soul for a huge Cena pop...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please dont tell me Kofi is gonna get midcard push #441233232


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro finally getting back on Raw to potentially drop the US Title. 

:vince2 dat booking


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHy didn't that segment start the show?

Orton turning heel


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Big Dog said:


> Because the Rock got pissed off, he was meant to face Lesner so this is a bodge job.


i don't think he was meant to face lesnar at extreme rules 
and lesnar was already advertised for extreme rules


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol 

Brock nodding away to the crowd and you just know he really fucking wanted to do one more F5 as well.

Heyman GOATing.

Slater :mark:


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Would have been better if it was HIAC.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What he hell is really the difference these days in PG other than the cage design?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback promo. Bork vs Trips III for the buryz. Orton/Sheamus/show BS. 

yeah.... we're back to casualville and regular RAW again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well here comes comes Kofi's 90255853th us title reign.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I want Cesaro doing something meaningful, not paired up with that worthless POS Kofi.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh great. Kofi going for yet another mid card title. Jeez how many more US or Intercontinental titles can this guy win?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ConnorMCFC said:


> No wonder they didn't do that last week! That crowd would've shat all over it!
> 
> Kofi now gets a US title shot why!?


Kofi pinned Cesero that is why. And the plan was for Brock vs the Rock but now since the Rock is hurt and cant wrestle, its plan B


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The only thing I like about Lesnar is the beastly look. Would not fuck with.

Brock Lesnar walks into a club and slaps your girlfriend on the ass, what so you honestly do?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



The Absolute said:


> Any guesses on when they'll bring out Faaaaan-daaaaaaan-GOAT??


Hopefully soon, but I heard Jericho isn't here tonight. So who knows.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wtf Why is Cesaro defending against Kofi? Is it me or is Midcard basically Barrett, Kofi, Cesaro and Miz now.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Haha when was the last time Brock actually said a word on the mic? Can't remember saying anything before mania.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Third times a charm? HHH2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> 3MB got fucking smashed...lol


:brock


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So what exactly is this whole Rock meltdown thing about?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi has been losing for weeks and now he gets a US title shot


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the hell has Kofi done to deserve a title shot?! Apart from being a host on the WM pre-show?!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I loved how the fans were chanting "one more time" after Lesnar F5ed Slater twice.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Saw A Miz Marine commercial, lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jim Ross' broadcast colleague is in line for a US Title shot?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't give Ryback a microphone.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what happened to the wild cat shit with Kofi onwards and upwards he said well this feuding for the mid card belts.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh God, they weren't lying after all...Brock vs HHH III?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just tuned in to the show. What did I miss?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who honestly cares for a Steel Cage match of all gimmick matches they could've chosed?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ConnorMCFC said:


> No wonder they didn't do that last week! That crowd would've shat all over it!
> 
> Kofi now gets a US title shot why!?


For his great work at hosting the Wrestlemania Pre Show. 

I think Kofi might take this one.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KingOfKings said:


> I want Cesaro doing something meaningful, not paired up with that worthless POS Kofi.


:vince4 I made him start yodeling. What more could you want?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Heyman just hyped a PG cage match like a God. Nobody else could do that. He made it feel like we were at the height of the Attitude Era with that one promo.


Paul Heyman is the GOAT


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar's definitely going over at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



VintageOrton said:


> What the hell has Kofi done to deserve a title shot?! Apart from being a host on the WM pre-show?!


He's black. I think Vince likes to remember that every two months, a black guy deserves a title shot


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm certain Brock spearing HHH through the cage will happen.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Since when did Kofi earn the shot at the US title?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi about to get another title reign. Just LOL


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can't believe Kofi is about to win another mid-card title, you know it's coming.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Up next, Antonio Cesaro continues to be wasted as he jobs again, this time to a fellow jobber, Kofi Kingston.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> Who honestly cares for a Steel Cage match of all gimmick matches they could've chosed?


It should have been in the octogon


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



WrestlinFan said:


> So what exactly is this whole Rock meltdown thing about?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There's rumors going around that he no showed last monday, and that the whole injury thing is a cover up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Does Ryback really need to explain his actions? I mean it was pretty obvious why he did it, he wants the WWE title you'd have to be blind to not figure that out.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*









If Kofi defeats Cesaro for the title.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good I hope Kofi wins the title, that means he stays their as a champion jobber and hopefully Cesaro goes up for the WHC or the WWE title.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DJ2334 said:


> Lesnar's definitely going over at Extreme Rules.


The burial is strong with HHH.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I dont mind HHH vs Brock 3. This will be the end of it. Brock will most likley be winning. Im not complaiang more HHH and Brock on tv


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock will destroy Triple H. They have to make him look credible now, don't they?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Just tuned in to the show. What did I miss?


Shitty wrestling, jobbers getting destroyed, stupid PPV match set ups. The norm. :vince


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Since when did Kofi earn the shot at the US title?


Smackdown. He pinned Cesaro.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Buckley said:


> Heyman is a fucking God on the mic, it's unreal.




You know your stuff.

Love how we haven't seen The Shield, Punk, Taker, Ziggler, or Fandango yet. So much to look forward to besides this kofi kingston vs Cesaro match. But that Brock segment was LEGENDARY.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Gee, I wonder what interesting reason Ryback is going to give for attacking Cena?

'I want to be WWE Champion'

Hold the front page!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It should be an I Quit...who would quit?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

For those wondering about the Rock go to this thread. I wouldn't take it as fact though, but if anything it's the reason why we got lesner and HHH again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Just tuned in to the show. What did I miss?


Super Friends/Team PG beat Big Slow.

Brock destroyed 3MB and Paul E. laid down a challenge to Triple H to face Brock in an old school steal change match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BROCK gets his win back, everybody's happy and we're done with Brock-Game forever.

WE ALSO GET TO SEE CENA GO OVER AGAINST A STEROID FREAK.

BAH GAWD IT'S RAZZLEMANIA ALL OVUR AGAIN KING!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Just tuned in to the show. What did I miss?


A boring handicap match with Orton and Sheamus vs Show, 3MB coming out and challenging the Shield but instead Lesnar came out beat them up and challenged HHH to a cage match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

New Champ, calling it now


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please don't bury Cesaro to this bucket of shit.   

EDIT: OK, King said Kofi is winning, so he's probably not.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Good I hope Kofi wins the title, that means he stays their as a champion jobber and hopefully Cesaro goes up for the WHC or the WWE title.


My thoughts exactly. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi "transitional champion" Kingston going to be keeping the u.s title warm for Fandango.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



VintageOrton said:


> What the hell has Kofi done to deserve a title shot?! Apart from being a host on the WM pre-show?!


Everybody seems to get a title shot after being a host at Wrestlemania these days :rock


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I love the way he says 'United States' :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger should come out and interrupt this match.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

zzzzzZZZZzzzz kofi.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"And it's for the US championship!"

*crowd dies*


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well Cesaro it was fun while it lasted, see you in TNA. (Y)


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ohno will help Cesaro retain I'm betting on it


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

At least Cesaro is getting a match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



VintageOrton said:


> What the hell has Kofi done to deserve a title shot?! Apart from being a host on the WM pre-show?!


He beat Cesaro on Smackdown.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I remember when Kofi got reactions.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Anyone else really hate Justin Roberts????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Good I hope Kofi wins the title, that means he stays their as a champion jobber and hopefully Cesaro goes up for the WHC or the WWE title.


Id rather see Cesero just go the tag team route when Ohno is called up. Just give them the titles and let DB adn Kane go singles and feud. Daniel Bryan needs to go full heel


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can someone please explain to me why the mid-card sucks so much?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Kofi? rton


Time to make a quick snack.*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi is the most useless guy to ever have pyro.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How many midcard titles has Kofi actually won? I mean literally he just seems like the go to guy when you don't wanna use anyone else


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh, fuck. Now they want to end Cesaro's reign too, now? To top off this pathetic booking of him? Kill me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn, I want a pizza now.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hate Justin Roberts.

No reaction for Kofi or Cesaro after both have been jobbed out constantly, what a surprise.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

At least they didn't give him a jobber entrance.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dr.Boo said:


> Smackdown. He pinned Cesaro.


Ah I see, thanks! I need to get back to watching Smackdown...lol

Cesaro getting a televised entrance on Raw? Oh wow.


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sound the alarm! There's poop in this chair.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE. Is there a company that pats itself on the back more than they do? 

The Make-A-Wish stuff is great. I commend you for it, and I love any kind of charity that helps kids. Do you have to constantly talk about it though? I mean the best charities are the silent ones. 

But no, they go "Hey! Look at what we did! Look at what we did!".


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger interruption feud, leading to a feud with Cesaro for who is the better American?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCK ME


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dafuq :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

He got an entrance!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh fuck again with the yodeling...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF have they done to this guy


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How does Kofi deserve a title shot (Kayfabe) when he loses every match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THIS STUPID YODELING THING


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nasty f5s by brock, that was an epic beat down. Need to have h8m and hunter go an separate way after this match


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh my, look how prestigious the US Title is! It got the big introduction and everything.

Seriously, this belt means shit, who cares?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Um


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This fucking company.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

le fuck??????? :lmao :lmao Cesaro has no shame!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This yodelling gimmick is fucking hillarious lol, will definetly get some heat.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, this is really annyoing. :lmao


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why. Just why.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHY IS ANTONIO CESARO YODELING?!?!?!?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Welcome to Raw, guys.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

His yodeling sucks fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was beautiful.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










fucking fed, I swear


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why did they decide to ruin Cesaro with this shit? 

And he's held the title for 240 days?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE FUCKING YODELING AGAIN fpalm

Why are they trying so hard to ruin him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You all think Kofi is going to win the belt I got a swerve idea for you here

Near the end of the match Zeb and Swagger come running out and proceed to cause a DQ and beat up on Cesaro then proclaim that this title should be held by american hands a real american Jack Swagger not some foreigner who proclaims they love America when they're not even from the U.S. 

And at the ppv it will be Cesaro vs Swagger for the U.S. championship

By the way the fuck is Cesaro doing?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Three segments in and not one fuck to give.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Our United States champion everybody! Amazing athlete turned yodeler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why does the wWE need to make their best pure wrestlers a joke (aka Daniel Bryan and Cesero).


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Paige debuting tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm I hate this yodeling. He deserves better.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Since when did Kofi earn the shot at the US title?


He beat Cesaro on Smackdown. Why they're choosing to give the title to Kofi of all people is beyond me. The guy is just awful. Has potential but not with this gimmick. Cesaro is a beast and i don;t know wtf they have planned for him. Hopefully on to better things. But probably not given the fact he just started fucking yodeling. Jesus Christ.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF WWE, why do you make guys do shit like this? fpalm


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's it Cesaro...keep it going :vince


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Last weeks crowd would've sung along.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow. Antonio yodeling. Hey, let's take a talent and make him look like an ass. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope the money is worth it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The FUCK was that shit?


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi Kingston competing for a mid-card title? 

With Cesaro jodeling around, he might just win it.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

the fuck are they doing with this guy


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

...............................................................


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh Cesaro, I can't


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why...is...he...yodeling? 

Da fuck?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the hell they did with this man?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is so wrong, but I'm laughing really hard right now :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So Kofi Kingston is about to become the most decorated mid card champ ever? lol that's fucking terrible.


Watching Cesaro reduced to yodeling is fucking tear jerking, though.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF, Cesaro!!?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Speak five languages? No, not stereotypical enough
Let's just make the guy yodel. It'll get him over. :vince2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait wut


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh shut the fuck up Cole you really aint funny


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Neither wrestler as a person or a character is from the United States: Wrestle for the U.S. Title. 

WHAT?!

:austin 8*D


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

cringe worthy
FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, Cesaro's gimmick is SO amazing.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What on earth is happening?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did Cesaro take a Shit in Vince's bowl and told him it was Cocoa Puffs?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It may be asking too much but...

Can we at least have a decent match?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro's double arm pump move has been stolen by the Fandango fan club.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro buried. What is this yoddeling gimick? Wouldnt suprise me if Kofi wins the belt


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

cringe worthy to the extreme


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SPCDRI said:


> Neither wrestler as a person or a character is from the United States: Wrestle for the U.S. Title.
> 
> WHAT?!
> 
> :austin 8*D


It's an American company.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is completely dead. And cesaro deserves MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> WWE. Is there a company that pats itself on the back more than they do?
> 
> The Make-A-Wish stuff is great. I commend you for it, and I love any kind of charity that helps kids. Do you have to constantly talk about it though? I mean the best charities are the silent ones.
> 
> But no, they go "Hey! Look at what we did! Look at what we did!".


This is the only reason ANY corporation does charity.

Well, that and tax breaks.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That yodelling sound is what goes through the minds of the creative team during meetings.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful. A voice of an angel.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Haha, I just realized Kofi sounds like coffee :lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro goes from smashing the Miz up big time, to yodeling. Bloody joke.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

We need more Brock. 

Let him kill Kofi live on TV. Please.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is yodeling going to be added to his 5 languages? :hmm:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi Kingston....Kofi Annan....It all makes sense now!


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why is it I get the feelin Kofi's gonna win this...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> Wow, Cesaro's gimmick is SO amazing.


:vince5 Job well done guys!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can you imagine if he did that yodeling last week? With that crowd?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well, Cesaro's legitimacy is dead.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"This match is for the prestigious USA title" :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Has anyone ever defined mediocrity more than Kofi Kingston? I don't think so


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi needs heel turn...


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dopesick said:


> That yodelling sound is what goes through the minds of the creative team during meetings.


That's what they write down and Vince deciphers it and passes it on to the wrestlers.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Shaddw said:


> Haha, I just realized Kofi sounds like coffee :lol


One keeps people awake, and the other puts people to sleep :vince


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shout out to the Fandango 3:16 sign.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT UPPERCUT :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT UPPERCUT.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This match is an injustice, where's the shield?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar/HHH III Should be Hell in a Cell. 

If Kofi wins this, he's clearly transitioning it for Fandango or something.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro looks like he has a massive cartoon plaster on his arse.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat uppercut is so fucking good


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How many times has this match happened?


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Someone help me out here. Cesaro is a Swiss, power house wrestler. In what possible way does Yodelling suit or fit his character? It might work if there was a plausible explanation, but.... eh. Unless Yodelling is like a Swiss tradition or something, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If you're gonna make him yodel, at least give him an opponent whose every strike doesn't look like warm, runny shit.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

My stream just died.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro is done. It's over. Almost got to wrestle at a wrestlemania before it was all said and done..


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

has kofi had a decent match with anybody outside of ziggler ?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wish Cesaro would win with that uppercut now and again.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here comes a pointless Kofi reign. Sad, they used to have things for Cesaro to do


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nice Swiss Death there


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I remember when raw was fun, now i cant stand the show, is pure garbage....also this fucking crowd is not helping, wake up!!!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well boys, looks like the yodelling really changed things :vince2


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



XxMetsxX said:


> Kofi needs heel turn...


This...I think he could be a decent heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No one should kick out of that upper cut, let along be a setup to a commercial break.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat Leeds United flag <3


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HOLY SHIT BUBBA RAY DUDLEY IS TNA CHAMP


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Remember when people said Kofi was main event material? Me neither.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










Antonio's new attire he will be wearing next week.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Destiny said:


> My stream just died.


Consider yourself lucky, walk away while you can.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Destiny said:


> My stream just died.


Be happy with that :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I wish Cesaro would win with that uppercut now and again.


just now would have been a good time


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So Cesaro is dropping the title then.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That uppercut makes the shoryuken look weak.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Shaddw said:


> Haha, I just realized Kofi sounds like coffee :lol


There's a guy down my local called Kofi & his nickname for years has been Coffee, good old drunken intelligence.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Has Cesaro EVER won with the uppercut?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat Injustice


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This match is an injustice, where's the shield?


You gotta wait, The game doesn't come out til tomorrow


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ah fuck it, this shit ain't worth watching.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark: DAT INJUSTICE AD. Picking it up tomorrow!!!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



wheelysteve said:


> Someone help me out here. Cesaro is a *Swiss*, power house *wrestler*. In what possible way does Yodelling suit or fit his character? It might work if there was a plausible explanation, but.... eh. Unless Yodelling is like a Swiss tradition or something, but I highly doubt it.


There's your answer...Obviously all Swiss people yodel. :vince2


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The US title should be a big fucking brass spade with a flag on it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Remember for future reference. Vince isn't high on Cesaro. Hence the fucking yodeling and the probable lost to Kofi here.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

_4_Show off nation better show up in legions tonight for tbe greatest whc of all time :ziggler


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Y U NO SING FANDANGO'S THEME? :frustrate

I am disappoint.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is it to much to ask for a decent booked Uber Patriot Cesaro vs True American Swagger feud for the UNITED STATES TITLE?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> No one should kick out of that upper cut, let along be a setup to a commercial break.


"Cesaro is starting to look kind of serious again. Cut to commercials dammit!!!"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Marrakesh said:


> He beat Cesaro on Smackdown.


Why is it that Kofi "earned a shot" on Smackdown but we're supposed to forget we just saw Show Vs. Sheamus/Orton on the exact same show?

#WWELogic


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I turned on the tv, heard michael cole call the us title prestigious and changed the channel


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Remember when people said Kofi was main event material? Me neither.


I bet he get's a shot at Ziggler at least once if he holds the belt long enough.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

well look on the bright side everyone we still have over 2 hours left smh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why did Kofi even get to face Cesaro last week for the unofficial number 1 contender's match?

Coin toss backstage I guess.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why is everyone assuming Kofi's winning this? Have I missed something?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm off guys, very boring show and nothing interesting has happened and I dont think its going to get better.

Peace x


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Faaandaaaango save us!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



mjames74 said:


> Consider yourself lucky, walk away while you can.





Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Be happy with that :lol


:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


>


WHAT IS THAT ATTACKING HIS CHEST!!!???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So i'm guessing Cesaro vs Kofi is gonna be the new Ziggler vs Kofi.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Although I'm starting to get worried that Kofi is going to win? Fandango gets over, he is heel, why not give him a mid card title, who can he beat? DAMN, every mid card Champion is heel, Quick get our transitional mid card champion on it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Man, if we had the APP we could have seen Kofi try to get back into this.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So who is worse: The person who went 'Let's make him Yodel' or the guy who approved it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This poor crowd sounds so confused as to what to chant.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Why did Kofi even get to face Cesaro last week for the unofficial number 1 contender's match?
> 
> Coin toss backstage I guess.


He drew the shortest straw


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol They're REALLY trying to make the US Title a big deal here.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi Kingston Trending? ok where the Crack?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ole chants. LOL


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Why is everyone assuming Kofi's winning this? Have I missed something?


Well what else is Kofi gonna do now that Dolph is the World champ :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ole chants. Not bad.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Okay, a chant for Ireland? why?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ole chants


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Faint "ole" chants. :lol*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dem ole chants


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was that 2 seconds of Ole?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't even think Kofi's mother wants him to win this.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



wrestling_junkie said:


> I'm off guys, very boring show and nothing interesting has happened and I dont think its going to get better.
> 
> Peace x


If you don't think that Brock beatdown was interesting then I dno what to tell ya


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

did I hear Ole chants or am I High


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd is TRYING to get a chant going, but the little kids and women won't let them!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Smart Antonio


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is trying. You can hear faint chants in the background.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WHAT IS THAT ATTACKING HIS CHEST!!!???


Aksana? Bit harsh.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Those guys in the crowd trying to get the Fandango started, I salute you.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

i just don't care about kofi hurry up with the finish !


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Why is everyone assuming Kofi's winning this? Have I missed something?


Either way, it doesn't matter. The winner and loser will both be off tv for weeks on end or will lose non title matches like a motherfucker. 
Dat prestigious title.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait, did they say you can watch what happens during commercial break on the wwe app?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Well what else is Kofi gonna do now that Dolph is the World champ :lol


Good point...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RDEvans said:


> did I hear Ole chants or am I High


Why not both?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



MoneyInc said:


> If you don't think that Brock beatdown was interesting then yes...leave


Couldnt find it interesting, it was so out of place and weird that Lesnar was attacking 3MB. I cant take any more HHH/Lesnar feud.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Holy shit! What a show of power from Cesaro!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

#KofiSucks


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

awesome counter. fuck them if they take the title off Cesaro


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro is always so damn impressive, they really should have gave him Zeb.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Boo.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:cornette


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck Krappy Kingston


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fucking travesty


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

serious .....


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

um.....hell....that was pretty good...hm...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:no:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Oh for fuck sake fpalm*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nice match


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:jose


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Really good match, ngl :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good match there! 

I wonder if the WWE has given up on Cesaro though.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GOD DAMMIT fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was anticlimactic, yet not unexpected.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

#Thank You Cesaro


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they ended Cesaro's reign for this cunt?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck you WWE. Fuck you Vince. Fuck you Creative


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

**YAWN**


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi wins a midcard title!!! This never happens!!!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why? Whyyyy?


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Guess Vince really has gone off Cesaro. Bastard.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol :lol wow that all I got to say


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE WILDCAT IS BACK!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

240 days as champion lost to a directionless midcarder for life.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yay


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Poor Kofi, about to have another reign nobody remembers 5 minutes after it's over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This dude sucks. Pointless Title win.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lmao i feel sorry for this crowd, theyre trying too hard.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well at least we got a good match out of that.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Operation transitional US champion in process.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:StephenA


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi is a 3 time U.S. champ. Jesus.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And meh to the millionth power


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can't wait for that Cesaro match on NXT where he's still champ!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

More like Kofi Stink-ston. Eh? Eh? Is this on


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Awesome sequence at the end, shit sucks though

Boooo


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucccckkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

KOFI WON LOL :lol:


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bullshit


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

An on the fly decision?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL JUST AS I WAS ABOUT TO TURN OFF, I SAW THAT - LMAO


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:yes


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I knew it. Its really random to give him the title out of nowhere though.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck sake


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro deserves better.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

another transitional reign for kingston to begin.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Told ya bitches :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's time for Cesaro to moven on from the US Title, he is too talented for that!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

of all people to give the US title to and you have to pick Kofi


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

didnt expect that


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

that was bad though...this kofi thing is just not working


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Welp!*


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was a sick finish. Screw the haters.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

For fuck sake........................................................................................................................................................................................................

Did Cesaro sodomize Vince's pet poodle or something?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi Kingston, transitional champion of the century. He's holding it warm for Fandango.

Only positive I can see from this is that Fandango ends up with the US title, Kofi gets buried and Cesaro moves up to the main event.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Awesome finish.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro is done.

Kofi enters his 12th? Lacklustre reign.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No one cares about you Shelton Benjamin


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was an awesome finish. Lol at Kofi with DAT MIDCARD TITLE REIGN!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Anyone think Kofi is like the midcard Cena?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A 200+ days of reign ends on a Raw???
And from WHO?? KOFI KINGSTON???


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

if you **** think its such a shit title, why moan when it changes hands?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He's just a transitional Champion to Fandango.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pretty solid match, this can only mean good things for Cesaro.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro moving up to main event scene now to replace Swagger.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great fucking match! Great show so far


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So...why did Kofi win?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And here comes the greatest midcard champion... KOFI KINGSTON! Give Cesaro a main event feud now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good Match but The wrong guy Won


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seriously can someone get on it and find out exactly how many times Kofi's been IC and US champion, my god its ridiculous.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That title is so prestigious it can be won without a feud


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:side: Well, the match wasn't bad.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:vince two months Kofi until you lose it


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'd like to welcome Cesaro to the Main Eventers!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:bs:


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

hate on the result-- but that was a pretty good match. cesaro will win it back at a ppv or move on to a new feud. hopefully he won't get buried. i don't see it, he does his job. hate that damned yodeling though... lol


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro must be moving on to bigger and better things, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL Fuck you WWE


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk puts over Cesaro during WM week, then his best friend wins the title? unk


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow..acrowd that cares about Kofi...entertaining match though.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So Cesaro's career is buried?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Meh...I don't hate Kofi, in fact I think he's good, but just give him some direction for god's sake.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Not pleased with the outcome, but great match. Midcard finally getting some good matches.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I would ask who the fuck Cesaro pissed off, but I think getting the US title off him is a good idea. That title is a curse. It holds back whoever holds it.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh fuck off Stephanie you having a giraffe? minging bitch


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well done Kofi Kingston, you win a SIX MONTHS LOSING STREAK.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Another wildcat promo?!?!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi just beat Cesaro


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So either Fandango is gonna get the US Title or Cesaro is about to go to curtain jerker status


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WAT HAPPEN 2 UR AXXENT? :HHH


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did Cesaro really have to hold on for this long, just to lose it to Kofi 'Ratingz' Kingston? My god.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Congrats to Kofi, I guess. Nice match. Now he can be next in line in terms of jobbing champions, as was with Barrett and Cesaro.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well that's shit. I really hope they only wanted the belt on a face so Fandango can win it. Not that it means much.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Wildcat is back, baybeh!!!


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nice end to that match! Feels bad that they seem to no longer be high on Cesaro though v.v


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

But you're from Ghana..


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It makes sense, Fandango will beat Kofi at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

come'on fandango


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back home? To Ghana?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good match. Now hopefully Cesaro can get a big push.


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What is the point of Kofi winning the US title. He has not gone anywhere in ages


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi is from Ghana.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back home? Isnt Kofi from Ghauna"?


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back home.....to Ghana?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back to Ghana?


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You're "from" West Africa you fucking twat, how did you bring it home?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He just brought he United States title back home? But what does that mean?


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A Ghanian brought the US title back home? Waaaa...

S.O.S. I want The Kings of Wrestling!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi wins titles-instant in-ring interview. 

Everyone else-get the fuck the back to the locker room.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Home... to Ghana?


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hope this doesnt mean Cesaro's out of the picture. Kinda happy Kofi won if it means Cesaro goes up the card though


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Looks like one of Cesaros uppercuts left a dent in Kingstons chest.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCK


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

From Ghana West Africa...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He's from Ghana.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

But your not American Kofi


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh well Kofi. I look forward to your feud with Swagger.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just brought the US title back home..... says the African.

Is Joey the wildcat back!?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

back home...

Africa is part of the United States. I wasn't aware of that fact. 
You are now :vince2


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Gimpy said:


> Cesaro must be moving on to bigger and better things, right? RIGHT?!


HAHAHAHAHAHA...no, he's really not. Only downhill from here.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, why are they doing this to Cesaro? Left off WM, commercials during his match, that yodeling gimmick is the worst thing i've heard on WWE TV all year, now he jobs the title to a NOBODY like Kofi?

it seems liek its true that if you don't play the political game, you get nowhere in WWE. there was a dirtsheet report saying Vince wasn't high on Cesaro anymore and now we can see that was true, he just got buried 6 feet under.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

10/10 promo.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Hera said:


> Can't wait for that Cesaro match on NXT where he's still champ!


Really? And why did he say that he brought the US championship back home? He's from Africa


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Point in that interview


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Gimpy said:


> Cesaro must be moving on to bigger and better things, right? RIGHT?!


:sad:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"I Just Brought the Title Home!"=From Ghana.

:troll :cornette


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope this leads to Cesaro being in the main event at some point.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here comes yet another transitional reign for Kofi.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Gimpy said:


> Cesaro must be moving on to bigger and better things, right? RIGHT?!


:vince Nope


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back home?!?!? Kofi, you taking the belt to Ghana??


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BAD BAD BAD but the Brock segment made up for it and I also love the fact that we haven't seen any of our favorites yet.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

For a second, it sounded like JBL forgot what title Kofi won.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Didn't they do this when Kofi won the IC title? So pointless, both times.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback explains his actions tonight? '

So fucking stupid, cause he wants the WWE title?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SPCDRI said:


> "I Just Brought the Title Home!"=From Ghana.
> 
> :troll :cornette


LMAO.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL WTF


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Skybs said:


> *Not pleased with the outcome, but great match. Midcard finally getting some good matches.*


Im really happy with this, maybe Cesaro can move on to the Main-Event, the US is the ultimate jobber title.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now a Ryback promo? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back home? Isn't he from Ghana?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

isn't he from Ghana though ?


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm off to bed after that ridiculous title change, night.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett needs to bury Kofi and unify the mid card titles


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Mick you fucking legend...and nutcase


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

But seriously, whose bag did Cesaro shit in?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Every time Kofi gets a worthless title victory, he gets an INSTANT in-ring interview that means nothing.

Why, WWE?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ChainGangRed said:


> A Ghanian brought the US title back home? Waaaa...


Kofi is from Winchester, Massachusetts. Average house price: $750,000. 

Nothing more american than that


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I knew that would happen as soon as JBL said he wasn't american, I knew Kofi would fuck up and claim to be one.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Kofi Kingston, transitional champion of the century. He's holding it warm for Fandango.
> 
> Only positive I can see from this is that Fandango ends up with the US title, Kofi gets buried and Cesaro moves up to the main event.


I hope so.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DVD looks GOAT


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Uhm...ain't Kofi BILLED from "Ghana, West Africa"?!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FOLEY! FOLEY !


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



OJA20 said:


> 10/10 promo.


:vince2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Does anyone have a link to a stream. For some reason I can't find one that works.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He has his dvd.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That Mick Foley dvd looks interesting.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat Mick Foley
also what the fuck is up with Kofi? I thought he was Jamaican or Ghana what is he now.. American? Da fuck


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Antonio Cesaro.. Money in the Bank winner?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

so much butthurt...


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi's only won it so he can job to Fandango, it's okay guys..


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Mick Foley DVD :mark:

Must download ... then purchase if worth it. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wait, it's only been 45 minutes?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, the dirt sheets were right. Vince really is done with Cesaro. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SAMCRO said:


> Seriously can someone get on it and find out exactly how many times Kofi's been IC and US champion, my god its ridiculous.


WWE Intercontinental Championship (4 times)
WWE United States Championship (3 times current)


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Glad Kofi won. He's really talented.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi wins, Ryback cuts a promo, and I continue to not understand


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

At least Cesar will still be the US champ on NXT!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A ryback promo what's he gonna say "you stupid"


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ugh. How can this Wildcrap even stand himself? He probably doesn't.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

At least now when they do Kofi/Ziggler #3,000,000 they can bill it as Champion VS Champion

:vince


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> Kofi wins titles-instant in-ring interview.
> 
> Everyone else-get the fuck the back to the locker room.


Though that promo made no sense, I think this would be a nice feature to bring back into wrestling.


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

why do people care about cesaro? he is boring... 

atleast kofi is cool to watch cooler moveset than that boring guy


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Destiny said:


> Does anyone have a link to a stream. For some reason I can't find one that works.


http://www.vipbox.tv/boxing/148605/1/wwe-monday-night-raw-live-stream-online.html


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi Kingston...billed from West Africa....with a Caribbean theme... claims he brought the US title "back home". What Am I missing?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

killer mic skills right there


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro jobbing made me sad 

But the notion of Kofi dropping the title to Fandango brought my spirits back up 

:


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Antonio Cesaro.. Money in the Bank winner?


 Not with his current gimmick.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Kofi disappeared from the airwaves tomorrow, would anyone notice? I submit that you would not.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That Mick Foley title win is like the sentimental moment in WWE history


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Destiny said:


> Does anyone have a link to a stream. For some reason I can't find one that works.


check your pms


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Would it really take that much extra effort to put time into writing decent feuds and storylines for the midcard titles? 

Dem titles are absolutely worthless as it is.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Antonio Cesaro, Future World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What has Cesaro done to deserve this? Not only has he gone from kick ass to yodeler but now he's lost his title after giving a small yodeling performance.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now that we're past that surely thing'll get better right?


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro, what has happened, things were looking so good until what a month ago, the Miz feud moved away from him and a match at mania and now he's without his title, ouch! who did he piss off so badly!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> WWE Intercontinental Championship (4 times)
> WWE United States Championship (3 times current)


It feels like alot more.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Chill out guys. If Cesaro is the USA Champions he's just a jobber to the stars and he needs to drop the title. Now he lost the title and y'all complain? Relax, ffs.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hoping this leads to a Swagger/Kofi feud...Imagine Zeb cutting a promo on Kofi :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm predicting a Swagger vs Coffee feud starting soon.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank God Kofi is bringing the United States Championship back home, whatever that means.


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Lurkin said:


> why do people care about cesaro? he is boring...
> 
> atleast kofi is cool to watch cooler moveset than that boring guy


This!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi with the title again after burying Cesaro again? GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

razzathereaver said:


> Back home? Isn't he from Ghana?


Kofi turns heel with an African gimmick.............Or Kofi is only saying that because he beat someone who hates Americans for the title.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Lurkin said:


> why do people care about cesaro? he is boring...
> 
> atleast kofi is cool to watch cooler moveset than that boring guy


:clap


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seriously dont get Kofi's purpose on the roster anymore. Like he's other getting his ass handed to him....Or getting pointless titles runs which end a few months down the line and are not memorable in the slightest. He has literally had no direction since the Orton stuff years back


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro = buried?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Minder Jahal said:


> Kofi's only won it so he can job to Fandango, it's okay guys..


That would probably be even worse.



> Kofi wins, Ryback cuts a promo, and I continue to not understand


You need harder drugs and to be hit in the head 40+ times. Then it'll all be crystal clear.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can anyone actually name the last 5 US Champions (before Cesaro)?

I'm certainly struggling.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Should have creative segmented into various levels of talent. Midcard bookers/writers, main event bookers/writers, etc. Everything goes into the main events and everything else is just... random matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> WWE Intercontinental Championship (4 times)
> WWE United States Championship (3 times current)


And by the time his career is over he'll have been IC champion 30 times and US champion 45 times.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Xevoz said:


> http://www.vipbox.tv/boxing/148605/1/wwe-monday-night-raw-live-stream-online.html


Wow, I was the 100,000th visitor !!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hopefully this Cesaro losing streak will lead to him bringing an old friend in to help him out.

Heh, like fuck it will.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LigerJ81 said:


> Antonio Cesaro, Future TNA World Heavyweight Champion


agreed


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Can anyone actually name the last 5 US Champions (before Cesaro)?
> 
> I'm certainly struggling.


hmmm...off the top of my head...

Santino
Swagger
Ryder
Ziggler
....

Bryan?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



NearFall said:


> Uhm...ain't Kofi BILLED from "Ghana, West Africa"?!


We must've been hearing it wrong. Maybe it's really suppose to be "Ghana, West Virginia".


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Can anyone actually name the last 5 US Champions (before Cesaro)?
> 
> I'm certainly struggling.


Miz

Um...Kofi

Swagger

Ziggler

and then Kofi

Edit. Actually I forgot Santino and Ryder


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Deptford said:


> Now that we're past that surely thing'll get better right?












this gif gets so much use every week.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So...


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Stop bitching everyone, you'll all be cheering in a month when Kofi jobs to Fandango.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They completely bury Cesaro now and another pointless Kofi mid-card title reign.....sigh/


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Can anyone actually name the last 5 US Champions (before Cesaro)?
> 
> I'm certainly struggling.


Im sure it involves.......

Kofi
Miz
Woi

in some way.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ShadowCat said:


> It feels like alot more.


It does. lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Isn't it kind of early for these WM30 promos?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat ziggler US reign


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Epic faik by wwe creative and kofi, swagger should've came out and whooped him


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat pop for Ziggler!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Can anyone actually name the last 5 US Champions (before Cesaro)?
> 
> I'm certainly struggling.


Ummm, the Cobra? Jack Swagger? Pro-Wrestling Mark Zach Ryder, the cheerleader Ziggler?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> You need harder drugs and *to be hit in the head 40+ times*. Then it'll all be crystal clear.


Watching Raw feels somewhat equivalent to this, at least.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT POP :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That pop for Ziggler is amazing. I'm glad he got to cash in last week in front of that crowd.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dat crowd pop!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler's title win from last week will be the highlight of this show this week.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally a recap I dont mind seeing


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

that pop for Ziggler still gives me the chills, too bad WWE is probably going to fuck up his title run by trying to book him like a chickenshit heel.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A month ago, I would've glad that AC was losing his title and moving on to bigger and better things. Sad how things can change in a month. Now he's the jobber with a yodeling gimmick on the undercard.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Literally thought the crowd had woken up then....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Marking out over a damn replay JUST CUZ ITS ZIGGLER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

He deserved this fucking moment :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Can anyone actually name the last 5 US Champions (before Cesaro)?
> 
> I'm certainly struggling.


Santino
Swagger
Ryder
Ziggler
Kofi
Sheamus
Bryan
Miz


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler winning the World Heavyweight title was such an amazing and awesome moment. He owned it.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:ziggler3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great moment.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

When the camera is on Jerry Lawler talking, he makes the same hand gestures when he's peering through the peephole in the Divas locker room.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Barto said:


> Ziggler's title win from last week will be the highlight of this show this week.


LOL. Sad but oh so true.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Can anyone actually name the last 5 US Champions (before Cesaro)?
> 
> I'm certainly struggling.


One of the biggest problems with the booking. Just shift the belts to people who have a forgettable victory, a reign where nothing happens, lose it in a forgettable matter, and do nothing afterwards. Nothing accomplished whatsoever. The sheer incompetence is staggering.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

why didn't del rio just not get up?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

still get goosebumps as sound as his music hits


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I miss that crowd


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Are they showing the whole thing? :lmao

Shit was awesome, Dolph baby!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

best recap on raw in years


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Are they playing the whole match? :lmao



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I can sit through this recap highlight for a whole 3 hours lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can he drop AJ and Cool Running's big ass now?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heres a recap I can watch 

:ziggler


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

replaying the whole match? WTF


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They must want Ziggler to turn face...why show this again?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, they didnt even fuck with the crowd audio so they could hide the Ziggler pops


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Still love tbis cash in. #showoffworld


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT CROWD THAT SHITS ON TONIGHT'S CROWD. :mark:

One of the best cash ins IMO. :datass


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SAMCRO said:


> And by the time his career is over he'll have been IC champion 30 times and US champion 45 times.


:lol


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FAANNN... DAANNN... GO! To bring class back to the US title.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jeezus are they going to show the whole thing again. I mean it was awesome but can we move onto something new?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait they're showing the whole thing? When did Raw become Smackdown?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Do they have to replay the entire match?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I must have watched this about 20 times since it happened :mark:

Dat roar from Ziggler afterwards :mark:

Dat passion :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Are they recapping the entire match?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm glad they're showing the whole thing :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Prayer Police said:


> Isn't it kind of early for these WM30 promos?


We've got to give the superstars something to point at! We've got feuds to build! :vince


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

it would have been great if adr won


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I think they're trying to get crowds to cheer Ziggler. Why show the entire match of him getting cheered?


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One of the best moments on raw last week!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Even though this RAW was only last week there is somehow a nostalgia attached to it.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why did they edit it for smackdown but not for raw? Glad to watch this again so wont complain


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why are they showing this entirely?!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I rather watch this rematch then watch any stupid WWE movie bullshit.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're replaying the entire match/segment to shut us up about the Cesaro loss.

Doesn't work like that, Vince


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol so funny them showing it all.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bionic_Brony said:


> Jeezus are they going to show the whole thing again. I mean it was awesome but can we move onto something new?


:ambrose2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Doçph Ziggler's pop when he won. :mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Might as well show the whole thing

It's probably better than anything we'll see tonight tbh


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*The pops Ziggler got last week were fucking insane.*


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Normally I would complain about a recap (especially one this long) but it's actually nice to be transported back to last week, away from the shit-sippers in attendance tonight. Plus, that entire moment was fucking great.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This recap= best match tonight.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yay for a recap.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

can they just replay last weeks raw


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Honestly...that ziggler win pop really doesn't compare to MITB 2011....sorry but it needs to be said


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Such a great moment. Glad I was there live for it.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Respect to WWE for showing all of that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The next face of the WWE right there people.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Never been prouder to be living in north jerz


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Might as well show the whole thing
> 
> It's probably better than anything we'll see tonight tbh


Seems like they read your post :lol by Jove that guys is right!! Just play it all again! :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So who here is a DOLPhin


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OMG ZIGGLER JUST WON TITTLE


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Then there is no reason to mess with the audio.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> I think they're trying to get crowds to cheer Ziggler. Why show the entire match of him getting cheered?


Yeah... their playing up the fact he got a huge pop.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheAbsentOne said:


> They're replaying the entire match/segment to shut us up about the Cesaro loss.
> 
> Doesn't work like that, Vince


Yes, it will. :lol

_"Yeah, I took the title off Cesaro, but don't forget what I gave you last week"_


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

don't need a recap. sick of the recaps. lame.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now they just need to book Ziggler like he's as important as that crowd made him look.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

AJ looking sexy as usual


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just before RAW cut to commercial, Dolph hit something out of someones hand - phahaha show off!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT EPICNESS :mark:

DAT SCREAMING FROM DOLPH WHICH MADE HIS VOICE SOUND SHITTY ON SMACKDOWN :mark:

Oh and dat AJ. :datass


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ZIGGLER?


aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm waiting for Big E to smack AJ across the face again during their entrance :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler!!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hope Ziggler has his voice in order.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did anyone else just get goosebumps? :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I just hope this Ziggler reign culminates in a Bryan-Ziggler feud of epic proportions


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cesaro actually had the 3rd longest reign (239 days) since Austin held it for 240 days in '93 and '94


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Anybody here want to see pain and gain ? kinda little


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

the one time i wont complain for a recap because that POP was amazing.

too bad hes gonna never get a reaction like that for awhile unless the crowd in the UK next week goes above and beyond


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can we just bring that crowd back, or go back in time to last Monday.

Where's Doc when you need him? We need dat DeLorean


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Minder Jahal said:


> FAANNN... DAANNN... GO! To bring class back to the US title.


is his theme going to wrestle..

since that is all he has going for him



..truth:cool2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not that I'm complaining because I love Ziggler and that crowd but why did we just watch a whole cash in from last week only to go back to commercial again?


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler in his Austin jacket!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Yes, it will. :lol
> 
> _"Yeah, I took the title off Cesaro, but don't forget what I gave you last week"_


:lol Well it made me happy, but I won't forget about Cesaro losing!


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wlll Ziggler get a face reaction from this crowd??


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So, you have 3 hours to spend on your show. Instead of using that TV time to give us a match or promo, we instead sit through an entire segment that we've already seen. Are Creative really this lazy, or do they actually believe our memory spans less than a week?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JC00 said:


> Cesaro actually had the 2nd longest reign (239 days) since Austin held it for 240 days in '93 and '94


WWE couldn't let him break records :vince


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



CoverD said:


> I'm waiting for Big E to smack AJ across the face again during their entrance :lmao


I would consider that a diva's match considering Big Titty E's guns.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JC00 said:


> Cesaro actually had the 2nd longest reign (239 days) since Austin held it for 240 days in '93 and '94


Kind of sad it was that long since he they did fuck all with him while he held it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JC00 said:


> Cesaro actually had the 3rd longest reign (239 days) since Austin held it for 240 days in '93 and '94


Didn't Shelton Benjamin hold it for 240 days also back in 2008?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



joshrulez2 said:


> Wlll Ziggler get a face reaction from this crowd??


Considering the crowd is silent as fuck, I doubt it.

Hope so, though. :mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



joshrulez2 said:


> Wlll Ziggler get a face reaction from this crowd??


No.

There's a small portion there that may cheer. They were the ones with the "ole" chant and "one more time" during the Brock segment.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sky Sports Adverts keep showing the Marine 3 trailer!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No singing Fandango's theme, no reaction when they just showed Ziggler... man, this isn't looking good.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



CoverD said:


> I'm waiting for Big E to smack AJ across the face again during their entrance :lmao


Did she smack his doll pony again?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JC00 said:


> Cesaro actually had the 3rd longest reign (239 days) since Austin held it for 240 days in '93 and '94


Is this true? They couldn't have waited until Extreme Rules?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

comercial-Recap-Comercial hahaha


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Love how thwy kept the pop for ziggler That was epic af I jizzed my pants a little :mark:


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I like how guys like Ziggler says on interviews more wrestlers will get air time with 3 hours and then they show 10 minutes of recaps. fpalm


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Ziggler gets no reaction I'm turning this off

The south really has the worst crowds ever


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"DOLPH ZIGGLER IS NO LONGER MR. MONEY IN THE BANK! YOU CAN NOW CALL HIM *MR. WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION*!"










World Heavyweight Champion. We just say World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> I would consider that a diva's match considering Big Titty E's guns.


Have to spread the rep around but LOL :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> Kind of sad it was that long since he they did fuck all with him while he held it.


Hey, come on, he kept R-Truth off our screens for a while. It wasn't all for nought.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

that marine dvd cover looks so shit, like, look at his face and the way hes running and yet hes shooting?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What was that. Did that guy just squeeze that girl's tit in the Burn Notice commercial. What the fuck


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> No singing Fandango's theme, no reaction when they just Ziggler... man, this isn't looking good.


Do you want them to sing Fandango's theme everytime and shit on the matches? Just wait and when Fandango appears, they will sing.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dolph's about to come out to crickets, I hope not but I got a hunch


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Big E, Big E, Big E, open your eyes and see, so this week you won't hit AJ Lee"*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wish Big. E would wear like a suit or some shit, there's no need for him to be wearing that awful ring gear around.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dolph Ziggler bitches!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggy stole Fandango's waistcoat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

AJ!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL not the same reaction


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck the south

Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Weak reaction for Ziggler.

Typical fucking WWE crowd.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



joshrulez2 said:


> Wlll Ziggler get a face reaction from this crowd??


So much for that.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

poor pop lolololol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

All the crowd stands but makes no noise, that my friends, is the crowds of today


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucking horrible crowd.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fuck off crowd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCK THIS CROWD!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

no. reaction. what.so.ever.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn crowd aren't reacting.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dolph bringing back that vest.

Also, Superfan Showdown on Facebook? That should be good for laughs.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No reaction for Ziggler. That's a shame.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck this crowd


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark: The Champ

LOL crowd


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE SHOW OFF!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler deserves last weeks crowd for this intro, it sucks they are dead and not cheering him right now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DOLPH...ZIIIIGGLER


*crickets*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

...And start everyone butthurt about Dolph's reaction this week.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

To be fair to Ziggler, only Orton has gotten a pop all night. Lesnar didn't get shit either.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck you crowd. Don't you know you are supposed to pop for Greatness


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And Dolph comes out the silence after getting a Road Warriors pop last week. *sigh*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Zig Nasty.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RetepAdam. said:


> "DOLPH ZIGGLER IS NO LONGER MR. MONEY IN THE BANK! YOU CAN NOW CALL HIM *MR. WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION*!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dolph should just walk back to the locker room...fuck this crowd.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

There booking Ziggler as a heel, but there showing peoples with signs praising him and t-shirts and showing a recap showing how cheered he got. Isnt he meant to be portrayed as a heel? lol oh well, love you ZIGGLER!

Oh btw this crowd reaction is shit!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Another segment?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Hbk96rRko09 said:


> Love how thwy kept the pop for ziggler That was epic af I jizzed my pants a little :mark:


One of the reasons I've started staying away from this site.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No pop for Dolph


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nice vest, Dolph.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh, I hope Big E gets da mic now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

TELL EM, DOLPH! :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

In kayfabe Dolph is banging AJ, holding the big gold belt, and is cool enough to be accepted by Big E's funny tail. What a guy!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ahhh...Cena reaction


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I would say the thread title is completely justified.

What was that for Ziggler?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd stands, no noise. @AWKWARDZigller


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hey look a heel getting heat


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lmfao. God dammit... Hopefully he cuts a promo to get some type of reaction :lol:


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Enough!" to a non existing reaction


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ZIGGLEESS.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's like the crowd didn't even watch Raw last week...fail


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck South Carolina

Fuck everywhere in the south


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Big E looks funny


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ugh.

Somebody take that mic away from him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hopefully getting the title means getting a raise which means Dolph getting some expensive hot oil hair treatments.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Uhhhhhh edge


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL at people getting mad at the crowd. Ziggler is only over with smarks. Don't know why this is surprising.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please dont tell me the miz is giong to come out with Flair


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

About 3 people are about to interrupt him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*cough* Jericho *cough*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What a shit crowd. I hate when the WWE goes down south. These ******** just sit on their fucking hands until Cena comes out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He's tearing dat mic up like he tears AJ's asshole. :datass


----------



## MrPierrini (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd DEAD :frustrate


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

why are they trying to make him a heel still after that face reaction he got? just make him a fucking tweener so people can cheer him too. Making him a chickenshit arrogant heel is just going to make him get mixed reactions/crickets.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

that leather vest tho...

:jay


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler gettin dat heat


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Listen loud? How?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back to reality Ziggy with this tame reaction :rock3


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

'How can I possible top myself?'

Alright mate, life ain't THAT bad.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Already sick of Ziggles


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm sorry but this is bad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler actually has a good read on his character lately. Actually not embarrassing on the mic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Why is he so angry?" 

I have a better question. Why the fuck are you talking Lawler?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah, I'm 15 minutes behind and shit

WHY DID KOFI BEAT CESARO?

Seriously, Kofi Kingston (the most mediocre wrestler on earth) just ended Cesaro's epic reign on a random episode of Raw, following a yodeling promo. What an unfitting burial.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dolph's promo is on point so far to me (Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is a good promo.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Needs Daniel Bryan feud


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler makes AJ back that ass off every night. lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lucky SOB


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They hire someone to write this? Making him sound redundant as hell.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Close up of Langston? Why?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> He's tearing dat mic up like he tears AJ's asshole. :datass


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dolph gets off with AJ, they pan on Big E standing there probs having a boner haha!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

everyone wears yellow now..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Somebody take that mic away from him.


:no:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

you wanna build up a MITB Cash In? Have the briefcase holder actually antagonize the champion, antagonize the champion to the point that the champion actually gives him a title shot, then the briefcase holder cashes in after losing the title match.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

big E getting jealous


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Urgh Del Rio.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh even worse, Del boRIng-O


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

terrible promo. i dont buy him as champion at all


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BOOOOOOOOOORING....:side:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao at Big E. just standing here while they kiss.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

awkward camera shot to Big E there.


----------



## MrPierrini (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You marks have to admit he's dire on the mic


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How come I can't get a perk like Ziggler has on call of duty?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God damn, he's actually painfully bad at talking on the microphone. 

So cringe-worthy.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I remain unimpressed. Same old cocky heel shit. Bring on the hate. 
With Ziggler's amount of fanfare, I'd expect alot more.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> "Why is he so angry?"
> 
> I have a better question. Why the fuck are you talking Lawler?


We ask that every week. We still don't know


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck off Mexican.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't know why I immediately thought fandango. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

YEAH ALBOREO DEL DIO


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL at AJ limping in the ring.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol Del Rio's new theme is gay as fuck


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

These interruptions are gonna happen to him a lot I'm guessing :lol


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Big E looks awkward as shit..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I was hoping for Christian but I forgot Del Rio has a Rematch


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Big E: "Yeah kiss her dolph. Tell me how my dick tastes"


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This fuckin shirt :lmao

Are those the CM Spongebob misprints? :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



obby said:


> Yeah, I'm 15 minutes behind and shit
> 
> WHY DID KOFI BEAT CESARO?
> 
> Seriously, Kofi Kingston (the most mediocre wrestler on earth) just ended Cesaro's epic reign on a random episode of Raw, following a yodeling promo. What an unfitting burial.


Check your PMs


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Big E is the ultimate "friend Zone" guy


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Based on tonight, last weeks Raw crowd really fucked up their plans yet they followed through with them anyway. Not much thinking on their feet here. 

Orton and Sheamus open the show.

Kofi wins a title

lack of reaction for Ziggler


Fandango later haha well I doubt they will do anything there. 



Thank goodness the WWE is coming back to England next week is all I'm saying.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Judging by his shirt Del Rio is a fan of The Shield.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol Have they changed his music AGAIN?

DEM TRUMPETS


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OMG Thank You Del Rio for interrupting this guy, thought he'd never shut up


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Del Rio looks good in that shirt.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

AJ mocking Del Rio. :lol Somebody better GIF that.

I'm shocked they're even giving them this much time. I love it. :clap


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ADR with NO REACTION! Nobody wants to see this! People want to cheer Ziggler, ADR is a massive FLOP as a face!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Mexican JBLs reaction even more silent


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I miss ADR's old theme music


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

del Rio is the worst face on the roster. Yes, that's right, I put him above Miz.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Del Rio getting dat reaction ... kinda


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> He's tearing dat mic up like he tears AJ's asshole. :datass


So not at all?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL AMARIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Battle of the no raction..BOOK IT VINCE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I can't take him seriously as a world champ when he's still dressed like his daddy and wearing a Brian Pillman vest.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuckin' rematch clause.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ADR smirks like Cena, No?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now del rio has gone full retard


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally some you realize he's awful.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jack Swagger is gonna come out.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is too kid-friendly, they defo fast forwad most of the show to Cena like we fast forward all the crap. Probs thats why they showed the recap to show the kids and mummys how popular Ziggler was.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

cool story bro


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This guy again? OK going to lay down while watching and hopefully nap off for a bit. bbl


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I like Ziggler but he's awful on the mic. Maybe AJ should talk for him? I dunno.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

did he really say cool story bro


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Del Rio getting audible cheers. We've gone into the twilight zone.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So Del Rio will lose...Swagger will face him at ER after all


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He said Cool Story, Bro. Lord.

Pop for Vickie? Fuck if Dolph drops the belt.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GTFO VICKIE


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And ziggles just said "cool story bro".
Yay, memes from years ago


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler losing dat title already :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Buckley said:


> cool story bro


:lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck off Vickie.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

PMSL if Alberto wins it back right now.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is Team Brickie still a thing?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dolph: Cool Story Bro

lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

and the value of the WHC continues to go down.......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Let me get that meltdown gif in order.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'll Lmao if Delrio wins just to see the butthurt.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Dolph loses :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What if they pulled a Christian


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jesus Fuck! Can we put a muzzle on Vickie?! Dear God!!! 

I didn't hear any of that. I just heard "SCREEEEEEEEECH SCREEEEEEEECH!!!"


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Watch Del Rio win.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Del Rio getting a bigger reaction than Dolph? :delrio


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JACK SWAGGA!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RetepAdam. said:


> ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL AMARIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


You sir...you win the internets.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Inb4 Dolph beats this immigrant. unk2


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the hell is it with everyone having yellow shirts?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Inc. marching music


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I swear to God if Ziggler drops the belt back to ADR right here....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is del Rios rematch. So why do I get the feeling that when he loses he will sadly still be in the title picture come Extreme Rules.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Zeb and guy no one cares about!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great. All the fuckheads in one segment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Jack Swagger is gonna come out.


how the fuck did you know


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here we go again Heel Raw GM catering to the faces LOL

And Swagger? UGH What is up with the crap booking tonight


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ha called it.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT SWAGGER THEME INTERRUPTION so good


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That Swagger shirt is pretty awesome. It holds even more meaning after things like today happen.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Missed the first hour. Recap for me so far please.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RockCold said:


> I like Ziggler but he's awful on the mic. Maybe AJ should talk for him? I dunno.


Nah. Let him sink or swim.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No mention at all of Vicki and Ziggler's relationship? Is that dead and buried?

So, ADR/Jack/Ziggler triple threat match at ER? Meh.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger lost twice, and they are trying to keep him in the feud? the only thing this guy can win is a suspension after smoking a spliff again.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God Jack Swagger is just awful. So is Zeb.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're doing a WHC match an hour into the show? This isn't even a main event of the weekly show?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God...what is this...are they showcasing everyone who should be nowhere near the title...

#pushbryannow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What is this tom-fuckery?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jack 'small calves' swagger


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Zeb speaks the truth


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



holt_hogan said:


> About 3 people are about to interrupt him.


genius


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How long before Big Ass Langston goes for Dolph's title?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wanna see a triple threat match at ER, to be honest.

Which'll probably happen.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank you Swagger


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the hell is going on?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


>


:clap


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



holt_hogan said:


> About 3 people are about to interrupt him.


:clap


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The reunion of Zig & Swag


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swag & Zeb doing it for the peeps!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wtf is this booking


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So I guess Swaggie's staying in the feud after all. Least till ER.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please just bring Heyman & Brock back out.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah get your bad leg wrapped around a post twice then slide out of the ring and put all your weight on it with no problem.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yawn


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So everyone beats up ADR.

Triple Threat I guess?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

and we can have our triple threat match for the WHC at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler/AdR/Swagger looks nice to me.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what a waste


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just throw him in the ring and let Ziggler pin him.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> I wanna see a triple threat match at ER, to be honest.
> 
> Which'll probably happen.


Me too.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Me and my girls wrestling match was a lot more interesting than this fuckery


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Del Rio sold it horribly, especially compared to Richardo's.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How does the Ankle Lock hurt the knee?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So lets get this straight.

Vicki a heel GM books a match favoring a FACE.
then a heel comes out to interrupt a heel title match saying he is the reason another heel won the title.

What? 

Who the hell is booking tonight?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

so many wrestlers in the ring...

NOW HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYA


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Get del rio in the ring!! Give him his rematch now like he wanted!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is it time to start posting random pictures yet?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck it. have the rematch.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good to see the focus is on Ziggler


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ziggler is champ but the focus is on swagger/adr

Guess ziggler is gonna get booked like punk did and play 4th fiddle to everyonelse


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The tragedy here is that we aren't listening to Swaggers music while he was just standing around after.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Blood Bath said:


> Me and my girls wrestling match was a lot more interesting than this fuckery


:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

When the hell is that short bus bitch's court date?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not a word about Ziggles/Vicki 3 YEAR relationship


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kurly Kane :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Inb4 vs Prime Time Players


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swaggiriffic. I wanted to see the rematch though I was ready to mark the fuck out


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Is it time to start posting random pictures yet?


Yes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:bryan If they face the Primetime Players or Rhodes Scholars I'm gonna fucking throw something.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who's jobbing to Bryan/Kane this week?

Doesn't matter cause SHIELD's COMING


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm liking this feud already for the World title.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back to absolute shit on every level again then.

Way to make Ziggler look important... Cunts.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I want to see the full HOF.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Wrestlemania matches have obviously meant so much.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:bryan


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No pop for Ziggler? What Raw are they watching? 

No pop for Del Rio? true, but what do you expect?

I guess those who "didn't" see the pops for Ziggler are used to nobody coming to their feet and piped in cheers for Cena and his ilk.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

TEAM HELL NO IMCOMING!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> I wanna see a triple threat match at ER, to be honest.
> 
> Which'll probably happen.


Yep. It lets Ziggler walk out as champ without actually "beating" anyone. He just steals the victory. Same thing Bryan did with Henry/Show.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I know some people are sick of them but I do enjoy Kane and Daniel's brotherly bickering. Kane " Stop playing with your beard."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> When the hell is that short bus bitch's court date?


:lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Daniel Bryan, you glorious beard stroking bastard. :lol


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Such an underwhelming show.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield about to come out and fuck up Team Hell No next segment.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

talk about a mediocre show..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE. Where real talent gets overshadowed by shit no one wants to see.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Mister Hands said:


> Good to see the focus is on Ziggler


You saw the booking before he became champ. No chance it changes now, except every once in a while he'll actually win because he has to in order to keep the title. That's about it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nearly breaks ankle last week, has knee bandaged up this week :vince2

Enjoyed Dolph's promo.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How the fuck is Swagger still involved? 

This guy could be selling nude pictures of children on the internet inbetween murdering puppy dogs while smoking a blunt in the ring and still he gets pushed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh I'll just laugh if they're going against the Prime Time Players again.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well we USED to have what looked like the rebirth of the Tag Team Division. Now its just SHIELD and Hell No! :vince GENIUS


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bryan in that beard segment was funny...at this point Kane is just trying to reason with him


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The fact that we haven't heard the crowd singing Fandango's theme already is depressing...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well at least this means The Shield are probably coming out


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bryan D. said:


> Inb4 vs Prime Time Players


Probably.

They barely have any tag teams, to be honest. They have Usos but they never let them on TV and when they do they job to somebody, they have Tons of Funk and Rhode Scholars but they never go after the tag team titles, they have Orton & Sheamus but they're just for a storyline. And 3MB, same thing as ToF, they never go after titles.

So if anything, they have no one else to feed them to, unless they do The Shield vs Hell No in the future and finally have those guys go after gold.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol I'm confused


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ffs i've run out of alcohol and i'm not nearly drunk enough to handle 2 more hours of this shit


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well, the NJPW iPPV Invasion Attack was _really_ good, at least.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kofi will turn heel during this title run, or after he drops it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> WWE. Where real talent gets overshadowed by shit no one wants to see.


Amen.

Sick of it myself.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well time for this


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That segment sets up for a Triple Threat. I'm for it.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

over and under on how many matches PTP and Hell no have had its got to be in the 30s


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The fact that we haven't heard the crowd singing Fandango's theme already is depressing...


We'll have to wait till NightAfterMania 3 in New Orleans to hear a crowd like that again.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just get Punk out here to fuck so i can go to sleep.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The fact that we haven't heard the crowd singing Fandango's theme already is depressing...


People have been trying. Doesn't look like it's catching on with most of the crowd though. Maybe it gets better when he actually comes out.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> How does the Ankle Lock hurt the knee?


Exactly how the Kimura hurts the forearm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



hazuki said:


> That segment sets up for a Triple Threat. I'm for it.


It'll probably be second or third match of the night, tbh. Imagine the spots between Swagger/Ziggler. Ziggler's the only person that'll make Swagger look legitimately dominant, let's be real here.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:vince because the fans won't remember what happened 5 minutes ago


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Stupidly I expected Ziggler to get a lot of focus this week. What with a 3 hour show, fewer stars, and his World title win last week.

I guess a recap of last week and a 2 minute promo is good enough. :ziggler3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*I wish they'd just let Ziggler so solo already. Fucking hell.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Marrakesh said:


> Just get Punk out here to fuck so i can go to sleep.


Got to agree. I'm too sleepy myself for much more of this "entertainment".


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Another recap. WWE caters to kids yet they think we all have alzheimer's


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCK I HATE PG CROWDS. I wanna stop watching already. Last week got me conditioned to expect better than the norm. I am such a fool...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

lulz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I know it's not related but just to update everyone: 

3 Confirmed dead (One victim an 8 year old boy), 145 injured today during the Boston Marathon. Reports indicate only 2 out of 5 incendiary devices did explode.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler/Swagger/del Rio
Brock/HHH Steel Cage
Potential Shield match

I don't mind Extreme Rules so far. PPV of the Year last year, has potential this year.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

PTP! Shame they get jobbed out constantly.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*FOR FUCK'S SAKE*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao I can't...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I told you all. Prime Time Players vs Team Hell No :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Uh oh, segment from the doctor's area. Srs bidness. :vince4


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :bryan If they face the Primetime Players or Rhodes Scholars I'm gonna fucking throw something.


Yeah.....


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I want the PTP shirt


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow. PTP vs. Hell No again. Wonder who wins this?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Primetime jobbers.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It would be nice if Shield costed Hell No the titles.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Primetime jobbers


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:clap For whomever called the PTP would be in the ring


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

haha everyone called it.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah fuck this RAW isn't worth going into work tomorrow tired as shit, I'm Out!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Give Titus the mic! 

Oh wow, really? We are getting this match for the 80th time?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bryan :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dopesick said:


> Oh I'll just laugh if they're going against the Prime Time Players again.


Nice call.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

smh


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Remember when the prime time players looked like they had potential and looked promising


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good calls on the PTP guys


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Im sick os jobber entrances. They must be so painful to watch live and for the wrestlers to actually do


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Prime Time Playas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Team Hell No vs The Prime Time Players AGAIN. Fuck this.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

cmon man this RAW sucks


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The PTPs, who called it? I owe them some Bison Dollars


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao PTP again

Match won't even reach 5 minutes. Shield's on their way.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJC93 said:


> Another recap. WWE caters to kids yet they think we all have alzheimer's


Could you repeat that? I forgot already..think Cole and Lawler will cue up your statement so I can remember? Duhhhhh

Seriously, they think we're somewhere between Retard and Moron.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You'd have thought by now Kane/Bryan would have one of those mixed themes. Makes Bryan look like a jobber coming out to Kanes music all the time.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

so has the reality sunk in yet that Ziggler, Fandango, etc are going to get mediocre reactions now that that good crowd is gone? Casual fans didn't follow Ziggler's career or have an investment in him finally winning the belt.. That pop on Raw last week will be 5x more than any reaction he gets the rest of the year.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Millions of dollars!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










"MAAAAAAAAN...DINGG....OHHHHHHH"

You've got to let the Dings grooooooooooooooow.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OK, prediction: Team Hell No squashes PTP (AGAIN), Shield comes out, fucks shit up; Tag Title match at Extreme Rules. Boom. Profit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao

Team Hell No vs. Prime Time Players

Part *SEVEN THOUSAND AND TWENTY TWO*


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's a true shame that their using the WHC, as a mid-card title. Ziggler should be getting better opponents. Ziggler actually deserves to wear the title, instead of those douches.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13*



Bryan D. said:


> *Inb4 Nimbus asks how much time until Raw starts
> Inb4 Dead crowd
> Inb4 Team Hell No defeats Prime Time Players*
> Inb4 Cena gets the upper hand against Ryback this time
> ...


:cena3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why are any of you even surprised? :no:

I wonder why they even did the Taker/Shield shit last week. Taker's probably not even there, so what was the point?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> I know it's not related but just to update everyone:
> 
> 3 Confirmed dead (One victim an 8 year old boy), 145 injured today during the Boston Marathon. Reports indicate only 2 out of 5 incendiary devices did explode.


Horrible. I'm only about an hour or so away from Boston. A close friend of mine was mere miles from it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

2013 is year of the rematches beyond rematches, haha :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's weird how much you _feel_ the extra hour of padding they put into Smackdown when they rebroadcast it on a Monday.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SHield to attack...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh look...another entrance using Kane's music smfh...

:mcbain

The fans don't want it..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*









































ANd theres much much more, jesus they're going for a record with these matches.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

On tv? Dafuq?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brothers of Destruction are back together! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

great. get to watch PTP job out again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Taker to wrestle on raw? wow


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why does team hell no always face the prime time players

Who makes these goddamn matches?! :gun:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

UNDERTAKER :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nice, looking forward to that


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

yeah WWE put something good on next week


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHOA! That is a HUGE match next week!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BoD+Bryan vs SHIELD OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHOA theres no way they're giving this match away on free TV


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

shield vs taker, kane and dbry? im cool with that


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what did i just see....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Kofi will turn heel during this title run, or after he drops it.


The way they were selling him as a fine young man has me thinking the same thing. Perhaps a flavor of the month heel for Cena to defend the title against at a filler ppv, ala R Truth back in the day.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Undertaker fighting on RAW against the Shield in London fuckkkkkk I need to get tickets to Raw.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH SHIT!!! 6 MAN TAG NEXT WEEK?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHAAAAAAAAAA. WHY NOT AT THE PPV?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The hell? Taker's wrestling on Raw? On a taped show?

I'm wondering if his retirement tour is underway.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow

Taker on tv, of course it's taped though.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How many fucking times are they going to job out the PTP to Hell No? Are Primo and Epico not available or something.

::Sigh::


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark: Brothers of Destruction in a match next week. 

Fuck this Raw go to next week already!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark: 
Dat 6 man in london


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Taker in the UK

Awesome


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Taker wrestling on Raw!!!!!! With a UK crowd to boot. Nice.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why are they giving away that 6man tag on free TV? That could be a big PPV match, Undertaker doesn't exactly wrestle often these days..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WAIT WHAT??!! TAKER'S BACK ON RAW?!

Since fucking when???!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hey London, you get a six-man with a legend.

South Carolina, you get a tag match with Pookie and Ray-Ray.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Holy shit! Brother of destruction and Daniel Bryan vs the shield. :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why the fuck is that not a match for ER?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh well nvm :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why isn't that match at extreme rules? Doesn't Vince actually want people to buy that PPV?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HOLY SHIT.....FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK....FUCKING FUCK...DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS>>>FUCKING DANIEL BRYAN IN THE SAME RING AS TAKER>>>FUCK


PISS


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Live from London? Shit gonna be poppin


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

UNDERTAKER WORKING RAW?

:mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why give that 6 man tag away on RAW?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Whoa, Undertaker wrestling on Raw next week! That's a treat. Expected that match to happen on Extreme Rules.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope the match has a funny ending so the Real 6 man tag match can happen at ER


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Green Light said:


> ffs i've run out of alcohol and i'm not nearly drunk enough to handle 2 more hours of this shit


So you drink yourself to a drunken stupor to get through an episode of Monday Night Raw? Lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT six man tag. :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Next week will be a decent for that match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> I wonder why they even did the Taker/Shield shit last week. Taker's probably not even there, so what was the point?


I LOVE HOW I SAID THAT SECONDS BEFORE THEY ANNOUNCED THE MATCH FOR NEXT WEEK :lmao I'M SO FUCKING EXCITED NOW, IT'S GON' BE MATCH OF THE FUCKING NIGHT BECAUSE TAKER AND DA AMERICAN DRAGON AND KURLY KANE GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

The Brothers of :yes!Struction vs. DA SHIELD :mark:

Although they could've done it at ER. :no: but okay.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh shit the three bothers of destruction vs the shield MOTY candidate incoming


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH, SHIT. TAKER/KANE/BRYAN VS. THE SHIELD NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lawler shut the fuck up. Holy hell.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Full segment between ad breaks of Ziggler cashing in, PTP's vs Team Hell No for the 100th time. Fucking shocking booking, so it out or go back to 2 hours


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Fandango716 said:


> Why does team hell no always face the prime time players
> 
> Who makes these goddamn matches?! :gun:


To be fair, they are basically the only tag team on the roster.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This has to be the 100th time Team Hell No wrestles the Primetime Players.
Don't they have more jobbers in the back?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The GOAT wrestling next week :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Let me guess that the 6 man tag next week doesn't officially start and we get it at Extreme Rules.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brothers of Destructions! :mark: I may have to get a ticket for that show now


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Fandango716 said:


> Why does team hell no always face the prime time players
> 
> Who makes these goddamn matches?! :gun:


The opium addicted retards that Vince calls a creative team


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow can't believe they don't save taker for extreme rules.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hell No/Taker vs. The Shield next week? :mark:


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Guessing Taker gets written out until next WM then


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Let me guess that the 6 man tag next week doesn't officially start and we get it at Extreme Rules.


Bingo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wash rag :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Taker on Raw and Smackdown next week, nice


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao @ that tweet they just scrolled

"I finished my homework just in time for RAW. I'm so good"

DAT DEMOGRAPHIC


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

PANCAKE PATTERSON! They need to actually let him play that character and his finisher would be... *put on sunglasses*.. the Flapjack.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> Lawler shut the fuck up. Holy hell.


we've been saying that for years now


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hell No vs Prime Time Players match no. 35902

At this point, who gives a hydroelectric damn?

Apparently the crowd doesn't, I'm in agreement.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Obviously saving Taker for a good crowd! Thank god they're not wasting a match of that magnitude on these worthless cunts.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Let me guess that the 6 man tag next week doesn't officially start and we get it at Extreme Rules.


I don't know, this could be the last chance for Taker to wrestle over seas if Mania30 is his last match.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

Idk how it came across on tv but I'm here live and Swagger had no heat at all. The place was dead when he had the ankle lock on ADR. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

team hell no vs primetime players for the 13902540123-40924-03492-09240923-40985093859023 time


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Cuñado said:


> Hell No/Taker vs. The Shield next week? :mark:


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I think Titus can be a star, maybe not as his current gimmick, but the dudes got something.

Eh I'm thinking too hard, match must be boring


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I REALLY miss PTP's old theme...and AW...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If the Shield wins next week then I'm going to start thinking that Rollins, Ambrose or Reigns is a long lost McMahon.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao @ that tweet they just scrolled
> 
> "I finished my homework just in time for RAW. I'm so good"
> 
> DAT DEMOGRAPHIC


:lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They've held the titles for 211 days, fuck


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They really need to drop the titles, Kane & DB deserve to be in Singles competition.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Why give that 6 man tag away on RAW?


maybe it ends in a new contest and they do it for real at teh PPV


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Orton took all the energy out of the crowd


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

My boys are coming. :datass :mark: :datass :mark:


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This show is so exciting.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pretty stupid on their part for not saving the match for ER, but I won't complain. Awesome and looking forward to next week.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Such a predictable finsish


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THERE WE GO


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So theoretically if the Shield continue their undefeated streak next week it means they have beaten (notable names):

Undertaker
John Cena
Ryback
Sheamus
Orton
Jericho
Kane
Daniel Bryan
Big Show


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn, I really hate botched choke slams.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*SHOCKED.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

THAT'S FUCKING INSANE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Daniel Bryan you glorious fucking bastard


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did Bryan just elbow Darren Young's package?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God. Just make Bryan the face of the company already


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Prayer Police said:


> This has to be the 100th time Team Hell No wrestles the Primetime Players.
> Don't they have more jobbers in the back?





















:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

YES! YES! YES! :lol

Why aren't they having Ryback/Cena end the show, though? ...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

PTP gets no love


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't worry PTP, you'll get your rematch soon.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Booooooo No Shield.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao Kane


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dammit where was the shield?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is everyone else "clamoring" to find out why Ryback attacked John Cena. Cause Michael Cole thinks we are.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:clap

Get this shit crowd going....

Fucking disgrace...if you can't get off your ass for Bryan then there is no hope.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nobodies 'clamoring' to know Cole.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback up next. Here we go. His explanation will be FEED ME WWE TITLE.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't see the 6 man tag match happening next week. Isn't Undertaker to big to wrestle on Raw like Lesnar, The Rock, and Triple H.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryberg next


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That Daniel Bryan reaction! :mark:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:yes 

I wanted the shield bit I'll settle for a db/kane celebration


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bryan seems to really be embracing his role, at least he seems to have fun with it.

Da GOAT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield couldn't even be bothered to do a run-in. 

Or it's going to be on the APP. Fuck the APP.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Up next? So not for another hour then


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

From the camera panning it looks like its just a crowd full of little kids and mothers no wonder theres no reactions


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> God. Just make Bryan the face of the company already


Please. He can make a dead crowd react, that is something.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bryan's chokeslam the other day was better than that :bryan

Bryan with the pin :mark:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GEE I WONDER WHY RYBACK WOULD ATTACK CENA I MEAN IT'S NOT LIKE CENA IS THE WWE CHAMPION OR ANYTHING


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Why did Ryback attack John Cena?" 

Uh, cause he wants to be Champion? 

You know, nobody batted an eye when Ryback attacked the heels. Maybe Ryback is just being a consistent equal opportunity killing machine.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hopefully next week is just a set-up and they have the actual match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Must of been a big pay day for Taker, for him to go to London is something different.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hell No actually got this silent crowd going. So over


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

why ryback why


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback up next that must mean we have to wait another hour for him to pull a big show


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> :clap
> 
> Get this shit crowd going....
> 
> Fucking disgrace...


Can you blame them? This isn't exactly a A+ show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol Hell No vs PTP is like wwe 13 in universe mode when you keep seeing the same match week after week on your show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RAW IS HOUSE SHOW


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope Ryback's explanation is more than: "I was hungry".


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DwayneAustin said:


> Bryan's chokeslam the other day was better than that :bryan


*the crowd aka WF users viewing this thread go OHHHHHHHHH!*. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I just want Ryback to call everyone stupid and dum dums.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ACSplyt said:


> Ryback up next. Here we go. His explanation will be FEED ME WWE TITLE.


I really hate it when Ryback talks in bad food clichés :lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk's closing the show then I'm guessing...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback did it for the Rock?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hopefully RyBack is somehow a face, but by WWE logic, he will have to turn heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Green Light said:


> why ryback why


They should call him Whyback


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ACSplyt said:


> Ryback up next. Here we go. His explanation will be FEED ME WWE TITLE.


:lmao This probably isn't far from what will happen. I'd imagine it will be 2 minutes of heavy breathing and then FEED ME CENA.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So where's the shield?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why do I begin to get the sad feeling that The Shield are going to attack Ryback at the end of the show?

Wasn't the whole reason they attacked him because they thought it was an injustice that he got a title shot so early or something similar? Well he looks to be heading towards that way again? Could POTENTIALLY set up Ryback/Cena/Henry vs. The Shield in yet another dysfunctional team vs. The shield scenario.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can't wait to see the recap from last week with all those edits :vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Let me cut Ryback's promo so we can all save time.

"Failure applies only to those who let it consume them. I consume victory.

Me want title match.

Feed me more."

Cut to commercial.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I hope Ryback's explaination is more than: "I was hungry".


lmao:lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield to win the belts at Extreme Rules. 

WWE also need to find Ryback a mouthpiece


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

'I want the title because John Cena is STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPIIIIIIIIIID'


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What I find hilarious is the whole "You've got to beat the champion in a no title to get a shot at the title".

cena: "To be the man, you've got to beat the man." FLair Quote

Well, apparently to be the man(or in tag, men) you've got to beat the man, then beat the man again by DQ, then face again to lose shot, then get buried to midcard


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pull a Heel Eddie and have Cena's hat in your hands and go "WHY... RYBACK.. WHY..".


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Hell No vs PTP is like wwe 13 in universe mode when you keep seeing the same match week after week on your show.


Actually THQ did that to make Universe Mode feel like the actual product. They've done a great job with that.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



WrestlinFan said:


> Can you blame them? This isn't exactly a A+ show.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You know honestly, I don't get what fans expect. WWE is pretty boring for the most part, if I spent money to go I'd MAKE it fun. That's just me though, I'd probably get quiet after I realized nothing I was doing was catching on. :lol


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Daniel Bryan is so awesome. He should be going after the WHC instead of the lame ass Swagger.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why do I begin to get the sad feeling that The Shield are going to attack Ryback at the end of the show?
> 
> Wasn't the whole reason they attacked him because they thought it was an injustice that he got a title shot so early or something similar? Well he looks to be heading towards that way again? Could POTENTIALLY set up Ryback/Cena/Henry vs. The Shield in yet another dysfunctional team vs. The shield scenario.


No? I thought it was just because Punk paid them off


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hey Ladies...


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can't find a single fucking ticket in the cheapest seats zone in the 02 in London, not paying £55-70 to see this show.

I got a ticket last year for £30 and then my seats got moved from upper tier to lower tier and i got given a second ticket for free lol wwe.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

did I just see manscaping...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where is Punk?


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Stone Cold Steve Austin to stun Punk at end of show?

lol... nah


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I hope Ryback's explanation is more than: "I was hungry".


I hope that's ALL he says. And then Cole and Lawler chastise him for not buying a salad or something.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's looking more and more that the Rock burned WWE last week and the lack of mentioning him AT ALL is showing Da Troof.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Marrakesh said:


> :lmao This probably isn't far from what will happen. I'd imagine it will be 2 minutes of heavy breathing and then FEED ME CENA.


:ryback "CENA STUPID"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> I just want Ryback to call everyone stupid and dum dums.


:vince3 That's not PG enough!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

D Bry STILL the BEST IN THE WORLD, by far.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

they should to bring in mr. excitement to manage ryback


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Capitano said:


> From the camera panning it looks like its just a crowd full of little kids and mothers no wonder theres no reactions


Yup...of course they get wet over Orton...and of course when Cena comes out..smh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Really, we shouldn't be feeding Cena to Ryback, on account of Cena being so stale.


Eh? Eh? Is this on


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

'I did it for The Rock' - Ryback


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Punk's closing the show then I'm guessing...


hope its not a cheesy Batista-esque "I QUIIIIIIIT" 

How about a Indian sit down PipeBomb :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And like Raw has been tonight, this recap is in slow motion.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat Slow mo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat pretape. :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pre-recorded Ryback promo even. fpalm


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Am i the only one who would rather watch another hour and a half of Daniel Bryan?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sweet Raw is coming to Richmond VA on June 10th, Should I be pumped to buy Tickets?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That reaction for Ryback!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*RYBACK :mark:*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Via satellite? STUUUPIIID


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, he's not even coming to the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh so its taped, I wonder how many takes it took him to do this promo. 10?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

he's already gassed


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pre-recorded, of course.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol "Good for you"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao: Ryback with those promo skills.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*












RYBACK said:


> FEED ME DUBBYA DUBBYA EEEE TITLE...STOOOOPID


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I missed studio promos.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao :lmaoTaped promo because he can't cut a live one


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback brings it-Via Satellite. 

Rock Brings.. err. a fake doctor's note.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John was on top and Ryback was on the bottom

:lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback brings it via pre taped package.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Evilerk said:


> he's already gasses


never change that sig


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THAT DARK LIGHTING

HE'S SUCH A BAD GUY, DUDES

WHY DID YOU DO IT, RYBACK?! 

:vince2


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wonder how many takes it took Ryback to get this done


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback with the sexual innuendos :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> No? I thought it was just because Punk paid them off


Punk didn't know nothing about them.

I only thought Heyman was paying them to weaken and attack The Rock etc.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heelback


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn, didn't know he had it in 'im.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And Ryback brings it via satellite


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback's mic work is amazing.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback cutting a promo via satellite :rock4


----------



## RichardRude (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE ULTIMATE RYBERG


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback has a rather seductive voice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback adding dem extra words to his vocabulary lately :ryback


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God, Ryback can't cut a damn promo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Those loud deep breaths make it impossible for me to take him seriously.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow this is actually a decent promo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Me up, you down..." I've been waiting for Ryback to talk like Grimlock for along time.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Admittedly at the bottom of the ladder, so clearly he should get a title shot.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Taped promo because he can't cut a live one


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Osize10 said:


> Am i the only one who would rather watch another hour and a half of Daniel Bryan?


Every week I wish Raw featured an hour and a half of Daniel Bryan.

OH GOD, THE CENA CHEERLEADER PROMO. So much fucking cringe.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Every Ryback promo.

Starts off trying to sound philosophical. 

Makes a food reference.

Ends up sounding like a brain-damaged turtle.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yo you wanna breathe any louder Ryback?


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback has a cool voice


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback isn't doing half bad


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback can speak, rolf.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bottom of the ladder.
#1 contender for WWE title. 

Works for me.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is surprisingly great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback speaking the truth? Holy shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I need a yip yip. One yip yip.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

6 man tag next week :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

YES we do Ryback.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hmm, I actually like this so far ...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good choice not putting a live mic in Ryback's hands.

Still, boring.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol Ryback was right about that.


----------



## RichardRude (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SHOVE THE CONTROLS INTO A NOSE DIVE... JOHN... CENA...


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This Ryback pre-taped promo is awesome. Wow, very impressed.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lul Ryback you hear our thoughts..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> God, Ryback can't cut a damn promo.


that is what its taped. I bet this is spliced together from 10 takes


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This promo....


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback has NEVER been bad on the mic, he's not great either but he was never bad. Just marks exaggerating.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Go on Ryback, channel your inner Ultimate Warrior..


"CRASH LAND MY HUNGER SHIP, ENTER THE FUEL.. I WILL FEAST UPON THE ONE THEY CALL JOHN CENA AND GET THE STRAP AND TAKE IT BACK TO PLANET RYBACK WHERE THE LITTLE RYBACKAZOIDS CAN CHANT ONCE MORE.. FEED ME MORE."


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Liking this promo so far from Ryback. REALLY liking it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"I am not a Zach Ryder"... basically lol


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This Ryback makes him sound like some sort of animal


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> God, Ryback can't cut a damn promo.


*You watching it muted? Promo has been awesome so far.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Half decent Ryback promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they are not going to mention that Ryback was in Nexus right? 

By the way, Ryback's voice is weird.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Epic Promo


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I actually like this... sue me. :x


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Woah

He can talk


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Decent promo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Super Cena reference. Awesome.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHAT AN INCREDIBLE PRO....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn this Ryback promo is pretty good. By far the best he's done in his career so far.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nice reference


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback brings it pretty hard via Satellite


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oooooohhhh!!!! In the shadow of John Cena! Ryback with DAT TRUTH!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is a really good promo. I'm shocked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE REACTION IS UNBELIEVABLE HERE KING


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh god he called him Superman.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If you are superman say hello to your krptonite. LMAO!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol at that remark from Ryback about Cena


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This actually isnt bad if you dont look at his face. Just curious how many takes it took.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Doomsday would have been a better responce


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kryptoback


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



OJA20 said:


> Yo you wanna breathe any louder Ryback?


I know right? its that fuckin snorting he does and the shakin'

Good promo tho


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm falling in love with Ryback more and more as he speaks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Okay, I understand why he attacked Cena


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is killing it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dugweje said:


> :lmao :lmaoTaped promo because he can't cut a live one


Not so sure he can cut a taped promo.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm no Ryback guy but this is prett stellar stuff


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

it's cool reading cue cards. 
hopefully he keeps improving his promo skills.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao That lady in the glasses laughing her ass off at this.


Is this motherfucker getting fucked in the ass every third word?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Every week I wish Raw featured an hour and a half of Daniel Bryan.
> 
> OH GOD, THE CENA CHEERLEADER PROMO. So much fucking cringe.


Brock destroying everyone in the locker room, D-Bry cheering him on, Punk and Heyman on commentary and the Shield watching from the rafters

:bateman


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

no light bright...?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You were supposed to be my friend, Cena! :batista3


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Pre-recorded Ryback promo even. fpalm


Hey..fine by me..keep the monsters who can't talk behind the teleprompters and everything'll be good. Last thing we need are these guys stumbling over the mic.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So Cena's a terrible friend? Zack Ryder already showed us that.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah guys. Ryback can't cut a promo for shit. Totally


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ryback owns ziggler on mic


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is WWE attempting to pull a Bully Ray storyline explanation ...

OMG, :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Somebody give Ryback a hug


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is actually a brilliant promo for Ryback


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback: I am not a Sidekick

Robin: Bitch Please, you couldn't even lace my boots


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Reminds me of Sid Justice early in his career, except he doesn't keep his teeth clamped.

At least Sid got better. This guy? The living embodiment of "Duh"?


----------



## HotPikachuSex (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, this promo is actually pretty good. There's something that feels very old school about it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback been brushing up on his editing skills, fella puts together a great video package


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This promo sucks. So Ryback expects John Cena to have his back everytime? I think you can defend for yourself Ryback.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena, you're done, Ryback will kick your butt


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is awful. :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This promo is actually pretty good. Ryback needs to work on his facial expressions, but other than that, he's not half bad.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

T-Shirt reference! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

everyone is calling this a mediocre show but you have to realize, we haven't seen Punk, or the Shield yet. The two best things in the WWE. Im glad we have something to look forward to as long as they are here tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Decent promo


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback = Kryptonite :mark:


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where were you? Designing your latest t-shirt? :ryback


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's pretape so obviously it's not too bad.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is cutting a damn good promo IMO.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm impressed

Not gonna lie


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good promo
people saying decent are prideful lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback you are doing a good promo...


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lex Luthor would have made more sense


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is justified in his heel turn. Everything he's saying is correct.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

if you're superman i'm you're kryptonite :lol :lol :lol

he's talking about trust, he sounds like a pissed off ex girlfriend :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

"where were you john were where you" :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Rybackonite


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback attacked by The Shield. No one helped him. Turns heel.
So he's the WWE version of Mr. Anderson. 8*D


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

how the FUCK is Cena not heel

Seriously, big fucking douchebag


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is having a pretty good promo at the moment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback trying to bring in the "Ultimate Warrior" persona :lmao


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not a bad promo Ryback, not at all.(Y)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John Cena wasn't a good friend. 

Team PG Super Friends let Ryback down!

I'm on his side in this issue. I like that its more than just the title; Ryback has a personal beef against Cena as well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The part of Eve is being played by Ryback tonight.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lose at WM, get in the WWE title scene the next night. /WWElogic


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I actually like this promo, would be so much better if it was live however.

Probably would be the same crowd reaction. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback pulling a Dave..YOU WERE MY FRIEND


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This Ryback promo is dandy and all, but I'm getting a bit impatient with the lack of Fandango.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback actually bringing the truth tonight, Cena is the guy who smiles to your face then stabs you in the back politically.. he'll do anything to keep his top spot as long as possible.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










fuck outta here with this history


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah Cena, you cunt.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah, we get it, John Cena is a selfish piece of shit. 

Ryback is telling it like it is man!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> So Cena's a terrible friend? Zack Ryder already showed us that.


:vince2 What's a Zack Ryder


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This promo for Ryback isn't that bad!


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Ricezilla said:


> ryback owns ziggler on mic


:cool2 :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF is up with these clip promos now??

Fucking highlight reel promos are the new thing?


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Quite a good promo from Ryback for him at least.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback with an amazing promo.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback:

Oct. Hell in a Cell Vs. C.M. Punk; WWE Title - *Loss*.
Nov. Triple Threat Match Vs. C.M. Punk & John Cena; WWE Title - *Loss*.
Dec. TLC match w/ Kane & Daniel Bryan Vs. The Shield - *Loss*.
Jan. Royal Rumble - *Loss*.
Feb. w/ John Cena & Sheamus Vs. The Shield - *Loss*.
Apr. Wrestlemania Vs. Mark Henry - *Loss*.

Clotheslines John Cena on RAW. #1 Contender & title shot at Extreme Rules~!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is fucking awesome.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This promo is pretty awesome I have to say


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol omg...where were you John?!


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Props to Ryback; good promo goin on right here.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is sounding like the most jilted ex lover of all time.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Skybs said:


> *You watching it muted? Promo has been awesome so far.*


He's reading the damn script, probably took him like 10 times.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Awesome promo. I'm becoming a even bigger fan for Ryback as he keeps speaking :mark:*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

#TRRRRUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good Promo


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's a pretty good promo.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wrap it up.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This aint bad at all. Ryback is mad because Cena played with his emotions and broke his heart.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucking retard fans still chanting Goldberg. It's seriously not funny or cool. can they stop?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HE is not even getting a reaction


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The video cut-ins are too much.

They should just have him describe what happened. "Where were you when I was screwed out of my title shot? Where were you when I was attacked and brutally beaten by the Shield? Attacked by three men and put through the announce table. Attacked again and again and again."


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why is Ryback sweating so much?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BOOOOOORING :lol:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They probably shouldn't zoom in because I can see him reading his lines.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what's with the Bully Ray flashback promo


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Much better promo by Ryback then I was expecting.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This Cena dude sounds like a swell guy. :cena3


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

When were Ryback and Cena going out? Why should John be saving his ass every week?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*"Say hello to Kryptonite"*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RYBACK RULES!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Maybe this is the long term planning of "Heel Cena" all along?? Hmmmmm nah..... lol

Come on...we all now Cena will defeat Ryback lol :/


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sweating like the fat guy in Gansta's Paradise!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So yet another Ryback PPV loss incoming 

Yay?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I like this but they are ripping on the Bully Ray Aces & 8's explanation package real hard here ...

But I liked that & I like this so I can't complain


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> The part of Eve is being played by Ryback tonight.


Oh God. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Promo was good.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

o'doyle rules!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good Promo!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Another reason I like this promo: Ryback is using truth and logic. REAL LOGIC. Not #WWELogic


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> He's reading the damn script, probably took him like 10 times.


Nothing wrong with that. Production is supposed to minimize weaknesses.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Terrible end lol
RYBACK.........RULES!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback rules? LOL


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback Rules :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good promo tbh. Shame Ryback has to be the heel in this feud though.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

average promo


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He won't be ignored John.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The biggest threat? 

I'm sorry, but aren't you the guy who has lost like six PPV matches in a row or something?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's not even a bad promo.

But it doesn't surprise me that the majority of the people on here who don't like Ryback won't admit that it's half decent because he's not Stone Cold or The Rock on the microphone. I'm not even a Ryback fan, but it wasn't a bad promo at all.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

NOT BAD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Ryback Rules."

What are you, 18? Fuck off.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ryback rules..........


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This match should take place at SummerSam not Extreme Rules.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback, RULESSSS.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well you need to win a PPV match to be seen as a threat to anyone legit Ryback but good promo.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Gotta give props though..cutting to commercial.let it leave it's mark.

:clap


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lmao!! Ryback rrulllessss, cennnaa drooollss


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was actually good :mark:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

...I liked that segment


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Biggest threat to your championship reign ever"

Is first threat to this championship reign


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So he can cut a good promo.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



The Brown Horatio said:


> if you're superman i'm you're kryptonite :lol :lol :lol
> 
> he's talking about trust, he sounds like a pissed off ex girlfriend :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> "where were you john were where you" :lol


LOL 

Ryback rules?:frustrate Come up with something better.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was actually a pretty good promo by Ryback.

Then 'Ryback RULES' as the zinger kind of killed the ending of it but aside from that, I'm impressed. Of course, no way Cena loses his first title feud so Ryback's about to have his momentum halted again.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Loved it negative people going to be negative


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



YoungGun_UK said:


> GOOOOOOOOOLDBERG :lol:


Fixed.


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

#RybackRulez


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

These ad's make me so fucking hungry


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Fucking. Awesome.

One of the best things Ryback has done in his career so far. Killer promo. (Y)*


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This right here shows how shit the WWE is right now. Rather try and turn a guy liked by the fans heel instead of the one they dislike who is prime for being a heel.

All about the money rather then the product and that's why it's in trouble.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ladies and gentlemen, Ryback rules! :vince


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*RYBACK RULEZ!!!!!1!*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was awesome. :datass


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RYBACK RULESSSSSSSSSSS lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This material is awful. Why is it Cena's responsibility to play nanny to Ryback?

"Where were you John?" Lawdy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good promo and suddenly I'm interested how this feud will turn out.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is this he first time Ryback has ever talk???


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good promo. Didn't think he had it in em.. Props.

Ryback Rules can go though.... lol just stick with feed me more, dawg.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who is JOBBING to Zack Ryder tonight??????????????


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback rules :lmao That killed a surprisingly great Ryback promo


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sadly this is all going to end with Ryback tapping out to the STF :S


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

All what he said is true. Storyline wise, Cena is a right cunt.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The promo was pretty good but that "Ryback Rules" line at the end sounded pretty cheesy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jesus christ I went and took a piss, made a sandwich and responded to a text messsage and came back to find Ryballsack still on my TV.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Solid promo until "Ryback Rules"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good promo (Y)


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where were you John?!






In all seriousness, I knew he had it in him. I still remember his line about rubberneckers on a highway.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was great but a little drawn out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Omega_VIK said:


> Why is Ryback sweating so much?


memorizing lines is tough business


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FEED ME TELEPROMPTERS


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bad end to a good promo


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So, after that promo.. Despite all of Vince's desperate tries... Ryback comes off as the face, and Cena as a douchebag heel who turned on Ryback and never helped him even when given the opportunity.

Way to go, WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE actually gave us a feud with a plausible explanation? Okay which one of you fuckers spiked Vince's coffee?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback rules? What next, Ryback reeks of awesomeness?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Emerald Flow said:


> I like this but they are ripping on the Bully Ray Aces & 8's explanation package real hard here ...
> 
> But I liked that & I like this so I can't complain


Yeah except Bully was much more entertaining.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well, least we know who Cena left his wife for..

..too soon?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The heel is always in the right against John Cena. :frustrate

I like this persona from Ryback. Ashame he's still going to be jobbing on ppvs. I do look forward to seeing him crush lame WWE midcard babyfaces, though.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great promo not what i was expecting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Ryback:
> 
> Oct. Hell in a Cell Vs. C.M. Punk; WWE Title - *Loss*.
> Nov. Triple Threat Match Vs. C.M. Punk & John Cena; WWE Title - *Loss*.
> ...


*Sadly another loss probably coming his way against Cena lol

I enjoyed the promo by Ryback..it was truthful AND to be honest made Cena look like a selfish kid in my honest view :lol*


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Evilerk said:


> what's with the Bully Ray flashback promo


yeah i was thinking that too. lololol. That was DEFINITELY taken from Bully Ray's promo from two weeks ago explaining his involvement with Aces and Eights. Still good job by Ryback imo. I'm actually pretty surprised.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The promo by Ryback wasn't all that bad.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is reminding me more of a poor man's Ultimate Warrior than a poor man's Goldberg


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback RULEZZZ? Lol, kinda ruined it with that one.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't like Rylack or the way WWE has been forcing another Goldberg on us, but the promo was well done. It probably took a dozen takes but if that's what it takes to get a good promo, do it.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was legit, it wasnt perfect and he started rambling a bit at the end, but overall the best promo he's cut thus far.

Yeah yeah it was backstage, obviously that makes it easier, but as far as furthering the feud goes mission accomplished


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Meh 4/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was actually a pretty good promo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was a pretty good promo.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> The part of Eve is being played by Ryback tonight.


fkin hell :lmao


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

LOGIC IS THAT YOU? OH LOGGGICCC WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN! WWE HAS BEEN SEARCHING FOR YOU


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

heel turns against Cena=AMAZING PROMO!!!

transparent is transparent


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is JOBBING to Zack Ryder tonight??????????????


Catering, brah.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



> Maria Kanellis ‏@MariaLKanellis 3m
> 
> Stop talking Ryback! Stop talking Ryback! Stop talking Ryback!


She will always throw shade and I will always love her for it. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not a bad promo. It all makes sense, but another person's calling Cena out to be a selfish asshole only to be made to look like the bad guy in the end. Can't wait :vince



y2j4lyf said:


> :vince2 What's a Zack Ryder


:buried


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SDWarrior said:


> So he can read a good promo.


Fixed.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This aint bad at all. Ryback is mad because Cena played with his emotions and broke his heart.


:cena


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't like some of his reasoning but I thought he did well tbh.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Biggest threat ever? Sounds like someone has some overcoming to do.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

To bad we all know his ring work can't/won't back up a promo like that but anyone who hated that is probably a Ryback hater because it was solid...

It was taped and probably took a few (hundred) takes but Im one to give credit where it's due even if Im not a fan


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I liked the "Ryback Rules" line :side:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Skybs said:


> *Fucking. Awesome.
> 
> One of the best things Ryback has done in his career so far. Killer promo. (Y)*


I agree.  Can't wait for the match, honestly.

I hate how he obnoxiously breathes whenever he's done talking, though.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good promo
Probably easy to do a good job when you do 40 takes of it.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I loved that promo, actually made me think different of Ryback. Instead of thinking of him as a clueless juggernaut, now I see him as a real threat, but come Extreme Rules I'll be in disappoint when Cena pins him clean.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE is like Game of Thrones, you literally have no idea who to root for anymore. Any logical person who just watched that would want to turn on Cena, no? Everything made sense and WWE actually used the immediate history to work that in. It wasn't spectacular, but it was well done IMO.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Ryback is reminding me more of a poor man's Ultimate Warrior than a poor man's Goldberg


lol, I've been calling him The "Ultimate Goldberg" Hulk Rylack since the beginning. NOW someone sees the reference.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> The biggest threat?
> 
> I'm sorry, but aren't you the guy who has lost like six PPV matches in a row or something?


:vince3


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good promo. Say what you will but that was engaging; made me take notice. Shame the ending was rather cheesy but Hulk Rules worked for Hogan so why not Ryback Rules.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol @ Ryback rules

Let's hope he suffers the same fate as the O'Doyles


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Surprisingly, that was a REALLY good promo from Ryback. The "Ryback Rules" thing kinda ruined it, but overall, it was a MONUMENTAL improvement over the annoying shit he used to say a couple months ago.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was Ryback the Third wheel in Cena's marriage? :cena3


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Most annoying thing is, Ryback has used complete logic there and is totally in the right, yet is the heel.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar replay? *thumbs up*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was a good promo there. Eerie feeling was in the air


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh here we go, thanks, my alzheimer's got me again


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Why is the heel always right against cena???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I actually loved that promo/ package wi5b ryback he's better as an heel and that was very in depth and I loved his references about more people wanting cena hurt and if cena is superman than jes kryptonite. That said go c3na


----------



## SillySausage69 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

O DOYLE RULES! Err I mean RYBACK RULES!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It was a good promo based on my expectations but it could have been much shorter.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Continuity, in MY WWE?


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback rules, Cena drools! Cool promo, at least he's getting mic time!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't know what everyone is bashing, I thought it was a very good promo. A lack of a real big ending line, but otherwise very good.

We know Cena will come out and laugh it off like the piece of shit that his character is.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



kokepepsi said:


> Good promo
> Probably easy to do a good job when you do 40 takes of it.


Whatever it takes


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



PhilThePain said:


> I liked the "Ryback Rules" line :side:


I do too. A heel has to be self-centered to an extent to disconnect him from the crowd.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So is Ryback a heel now? I feel he's supposed to be one but I don't think he's really done enough to get booed against Cena...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It would of been impressive if he said it live.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Most annoying thing is, Ryback has used complete logic there and is totally in the right, yet is the heel.


Yup. Complete backwards booking.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



PhilThePain said:


> I liked the "Ryback Rules" line :side:


Only thing that would have made it better is "Cena.............Drools."


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I liked the promo because it wasn't heel-like. It was more like a pissed off face towards one guy. Not a heel being mad at everyone.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I will actually give Ryback a gold star for that promo.

Still can"t wrestle, though.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't care what you guys say, Ryback's a good talker. Even if that was scripted every step of the way, his delivery was superb. Thus ends the myth that the man has no mic skills. The only flaw in that promo was the end. While "Ryback rules" was kinda cringe worthy, the rest if the promo was rather good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback told the truth, but was whiny enough to establish himself as heel


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Inb4 Barrett


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ZOOKEEPAH ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WADE FOOKIN BARRET!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett better beat Truth.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ugh Barret.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Random R-Truth appears.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Good promo and suddenly I'm interested how this feud will turn out.


Cena will win.

I should've put a spoiler tag.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

But it's still not actually been proven that Ryback is a heel?

He attacked Cena, he wants the belt. Can't faces go for the "biggest prize" in the game?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh goodie. Just what this fucking RAW needed, a K-Kwik match!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena has had his lack of integrity proved countless times. Yet he still gets to be the face in his feuds. Dumb.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wade Barrett actually gets an entrance? What the fuck? Is this Bizarro World?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

When is my boy DANGO coming out?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Honestly, I'm surprised Barrett didn't get a jobber entrance.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat POP


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It looks as if they're making the Cena/Ryback kind of vague as to who is the heel, letting the audience choose a side. There's no escaping the hard-on Vince has for Ryback, so it makes sense for him to test the waters with Ryback on top with a potential heel Cena. Oh what the fuck, we know that will never happen.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So The Miz doesnt get his rematch?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So when is the IC champ gonna get a direction? 

Fuckin ridiculous.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A wild R-Truth appears


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wade Barrett on gonna beat R-Thruth or will wade be beat like Cesaro?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The #1 contender for the Intercontinental Title battle royal is back on after a many months hiatus!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Gene_Wilder said:


> Whatever it takes


:HHH2


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barret Rules


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So WWE decides to finally start building the IC Title


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheAbsentOne said:


> So, after that promo.. Despite all of Vince's desperate tries... Ryback comes off as the face, and Cena as a douchebag heel who turned on Ryback and never helped him even when given the opportunity.
> 
> Way to go, WWE.


*This. Pretty much WWE made Cena look like the spoiled heel...although i don't think they meant this lmfao *


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

R-Truth about to get rowdy.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

funny about Wade's theme.. "I don't care anymore".. thats how the crowd feels about him ever since Nexus was buried at Summerslam.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> Only thing that would have made it better is "Cena.............Drools."


"Stupid!"


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

does WWE know if they have the actual content to cover a 3 hour show they don't have to have jobber matches??


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett! He'll get an awesome reaction next week in London.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You just know the WWE will do regarding Fandango and that is what they did to Ryder and Bryan when they got over and just, well.. LEAVE THEM OFF TV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett vs Truth? really? Jesus Christ can they not put the mid card title holders in a feud? ever? Instead they just wrestle random meaningless matches week after week until they randomly lose the belt to a randomly selected jobber.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

R Truth still exists?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Boring!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lmfao sheesh. Wade Barrett sucks so much now. I wish they DID something with him


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Truth is winning the IC title.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

On paper, I would like to see R-Truth, the ex-con who is wrestling for redemption, take on the former bare-knuckle brawler from the streets of Liverpool.

Of course, we're really getting the guy with the imaginary friend get beat up by the Hollywood extra. Or something.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lawler
"Where ever we are in South Carolina". 

Just ask R-Truth... 

Truth? "CHARLOTTE, WAZZZZZUPPPP!"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That Ryback promo reminded me of this. 






Meh, was a decent promo. Wouldn't call it AMAAAAAAZING though. However, surprise surprise, once again, the heel is in the right.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Am I the only one who liked the *Ryback Rules* line? It's simple, primal being the key word and shows his want of power, adulation and dominance. Narcissistic in a way. It brooks no argument. He deserves what Cena has. Ryback Rules, Ryback's Rules. Extreme Rules.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> But it's still not actually been proven that Ryback is a heel?
> 
> He attacked Cena, he wants the belt. Can't faces go for the "biggest prize" in the game?


Totally agree. He isn't a heel. He's just a pissed off face (kayfabe wise) that wants the WWE title.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Coffey said:


> Oh goodie. Just what this fucking RAW needed, a K-Kwik match!


R-Truth is epic.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

blacks vs foriegners edition of RAW


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bad luck, Cole? He was targeted by Shield.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

please don't let R-Truth be the one to win that battle royal then win the IC Title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RockCold said:


> Barrett! He'll get an awesome reaction next week in London.


They probably won't use him next week. For funsies


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wade Barrett is terrible.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:vince Nope ignore the IC match and talk about Ryback


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I love JBL taking Cole to task!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cole and King defending Cena :vince2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Xevoz said:


> So WWE decides to finally start building the IC Title


Building a midcard title? :ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



WrestlinFan said:


> So when is the IC champ gonna get a direction?
> 
> Fuckin ridiculous.
> 
> ...


When they combine US and IC titles, retire them, make a TV title with stipulations such as "must defend on TV every Raw or Smackdown" and "hold for X time, get a shot at the WWE or WHC"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCKING LAWLER NEEDS TO DIE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

**Waiting on Fannnnnnnn Dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*** lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHAT ABOUT ME....WHAT ABOUT RYBACK!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This match...


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jerry Lawler has horrible logic I'm so glad JBL is there to call him on his bullshit.


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL the voice of the voiceless on commentary.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lesnar attacking 3MB is setting up a Lesnar vs Jinder Mahal summer long feud


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is heel within the confines of modern WWE. He'll get a face reaction from many fans but WWE don't give a shit about that


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where is Khali we need him?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So how long until we get a face tag team of "Awesome Truth"..

'WE SUCK.. WE SUCK'


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So is Little Jimmy finally gone?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



The Stratusfactor said:


> So The Miz doesnt get his rematch?


Shhhhhh don't remind them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait, what that was a pin for the win?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

R TRUTH!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ooook


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the FUCK.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Alot of the time Cena wasn't even here!"

I know where he was!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett regains IC title... then loses the next week.


:vince2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was Truth not supposed to win then?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait.....R-Truth hit that move?!?! That looked like Barrett hit him with a shitty Bossman slam.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF is that


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH JOG ON! R-Truth beating Wade?! Wankers


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett back to jobbing mode.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

R-Truth's finisher is actually just Wade's Bossman Slam.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SMH...wow


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great promo by RyBack, like their direction.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm glad Lawler didn't die, but I cannot stand him on commentary any more.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Building a midcard title? :ti


while Barrett is champ? :ti


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HUh???? Oh fuck this company fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I knew it


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FOR GOD'S FUCKING SAKE THIS FUCKING DAMN COMPANY


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMAO


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Are they throwing darts on a board to decide who wins?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That signature constipated look never gets old.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the fuck.. the mid card titles are soo backwards.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Truth and Kofi have the midcard titles AND the tag titles :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They cut the legs off of heel cracky tales Truth before he could even walk. That shit had so much damn potential.


Wow :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Exactly...Wade blows...

:lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh for fuck sake. Why?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh FFS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao:lmao:lmao Oh my God. I just can't with this.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was that botched?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol Barrett


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Remind me whats the point of the mid-card titles anymore?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, the IC champion just lost to a no entrance given jobber. These bookers need to fucking die, my fucking 9 year old nephew could book better than this.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh goodie, a midcarder beats a midcard champ to set up a title chase. Where have I seen that before?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now what was the point of that


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R-Truth wins :mark: He's not a jobber. :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well. That was odd.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

unbelievable...This better all lead to Barrett going toward the Main Event scene again


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lose clean in a 5 minute match against R Truth 1 week after becoming champ.

WHAT THE FUCK!??!

:troll :vince3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*This chump reminds me of Eric Bischoff's kid*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well, that sure didn't take long at all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Truth winning with Every Black Dude's Finisher Ever.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

>.< Barrett loses


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wins the IC title back last week and loses in a non-title match tonight. :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brothas getting the wins tonight


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett back to his role of jobbing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Looked like Barrett was legit knocked silly.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BRAD MADDOX!!! THE FUTURE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"THAT'S IT! NONE OF OUR MIDCARD CHAMPIONS ARE GOING TO SUCCEED! NOT A SINGLE FUCKING ONE" :vince3

Mad Ox :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is today book the opposite of a logical match day?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why does Teddy Long still have a job? Bring back Butch Reed.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Teddy Long, holla holla playas.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE MADDOX


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Teddy Long setting up a singles match? 

You playin' playa?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Skybs said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Is that the carl winslow actor????


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is it Black History month already?

Lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A man with still wearing airbrushed jeans in 2013 is in the IC title hunt.

Yep.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Remember heel R-Truth? He was fucking awesome.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yep, welcome back to the routine Barrett.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sheamus on the cover of Extreme Rules?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Are they not gonna ask him what the incentive was?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JEKingOfKings said:


> BRAD MADDOX!!! THE FUTURE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


I'm digging his facial expressions in this segment. :cool2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL GOD I CANT GET OVER BARRETT LOSING


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Teddy told Brad to f'k off! Sort of.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heres what bothers me about the mid card titles....why do you have to beat the champion to get in the title hunt?!?! There should be 3 or 4 people at all times chasing the belt and knocking each other off. 

Also, every match should be for the title. I hate non title matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

that had to be a botched ending, it didnt even look like R Truth hit anything, it looked like Barrett hit that move


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally the brothas are getting some luv!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler vs. Swagger :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This show is dragging now...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:vince
Instead of making the champ seem strong before a Battle Royale for his title, let's job him to a loser mid-carder 
GENIUS


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO!!! :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I love Maddox. That guy!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No king, no they won't.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Faaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaangoooooooo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango is next. 

and King got cut off :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nah Jerry, South Carolina sucks!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Inb4 everyone's surprised that they don't sing along to his theme music.

Oh and R Truth replied to me on Twitter early in the morning this past weekend so I'm happy he won. iper


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol at the appearance of fandango being made a big deal


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*FANDANGOAT!!!*:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: *NEXT!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

south carolina goes fandangoing? i'm prepared to laugh at the audience trying. prove me wrong!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> Lawler
> "Where ever we are in South Carolina".
> 
> Just ask R-Truth...
> ...


Charlotte is North Carolina


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG-GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

it is Jackie Robinson day


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett legitimately has the worst booking of any talent right now, not even being hyperbolic or funny.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Faces will sweep RAW tonight.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Inb4 comments about affirmative action!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Am I the only one that would watch a Maddox/Vickie porn scene?*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RockCold said:


> Remember heel R-Truth? He was fucking awesome.


One of the best things to happen in the PG era


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Long making matches behind booker's back, leading up to dat split between them


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO IS COMING!!!! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

King you said his name wrong...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The FadanGOAT is going to grace us with his presence.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where in the fuck is The Shield???


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE is getting behind the Fandango craze. I expect that I a lot of people are going to start hating it now :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They just promoted Fandango like they'd promote a massive star appearing...

FANDANGOAT > THE ROCK!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



genocide_cutter said:


> Charlotte is North Carolina


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE is like the uncool parent who sees that their kids like something, so then they try to be a part of it, but in the end they make the kid hate whatever it is they liked in the first place.

Sums up what WWE will do with Fandango's theme song being sung last week.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that would watch a Maddox/Vickie porn scene?*






















I hope to god yes


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that would watch a Maddox/Vickie porn scene?*


Yes.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FAAAN DAAAAN GOOOOO


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I thought they gave him the IC Title back to start his push again. I guess not...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO TIME!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Making a big deal out of Fandango


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wanna see a Great Khali vs. Big Show 60 minute Iron-man match for next week's main event of RAW. Who is with me? It would be AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

When Teddy walked in the room, I was totally expecting a Ziggler and AJ vs Swagger and Colter

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYYYYYAAAAASSSSSSSS HOLA HOLA HOLA HOLA HOLA HOLA HOLA HOLA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh boy. I can't wait for forced "Fandangoing" during every episode of Raw now.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

When Ryback has been the best part of the show... You know things have truly gone to hell


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

About time the face of the company showed up. :fandango


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao did Rtruth win the IC title or not? They were saying new champion right but they never showed him getting the belt.

Botched ending perhaps?? Everyone sounded like whatever happened wasn't planned. R-truth still looked confused afterwards :lmao


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler vs swagger yep the race role is coming. Tbey better keep ziggy arrogant and awesome though


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Legit, who can keep up with this thread? 10 pages posted in a minute....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:kobe4 Beyonce so sexy


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Im assuming its Swagger vs Ziggler, if Swagger wins he gets a title shot (thats the incentive Teddy mentioned). Swagger will go over, setting up the triple threat for ER.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dumb crowd won't even Fandango just watch.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol they're playing triple h's theme during the flyers/Montreal game.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that would watch a Maddox/Vickie porn scene?*


Nope.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Unless this leads to Kofi vs. Truth in a unification match I'm not interested in this mid-card title fuckery.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF is happening with Barrett, did they let him win it back of Miz because Miz had to take a long break, so instead they are going to taking the belt off him some other way like in the battle royale and had R-truth beat him to show it's possible?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

inb4 crowd is dead for fandango :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Teddy said he gave Swagger a incentive, but he never told Vickie what it was.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm just waiting for the crowd to fuck up Fandango's appearance


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Emerald Flow said:


> WWE is like the uncool parent who sees that their kids like something, so then they try to be a part of it, but in the end they make the kid hate whatever it is they liked in the first place.
> 
> Sums up what WWE will do with Fandango's theme song being sung last week.


That's what they did to the YES chant, Pipebomb era, and the Zack Ryder stuff.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that would watch a Maddox/Vickie porn scene?*


I've scrapped to worse, so................




> Oh boy. I can't wait for forced "Fandangoing" during every episode of Raw now.


There's a term for it now. Ugh.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I wanna see a Great Khali vs. Big Show 60 minute Iron-man match for next week's main event of RAW. Who is with me? It would be AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that would watch a Maddox/Vickie porn scene?*


Only if it was that or a Bo Dallas match.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So is Otunga gonna get a win tonight then?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

We need to pray for Teddy. He booked a singles match. He's not long for this world.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh this big goof! :lol


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Vince McMahon! What are you and your horrible creative team doing to Cesaro and Barrett!? :StephenA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I quit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LET'S GO NATTIE! *clap clap clap*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GTFO of my TV Khashit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Khali fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No please god no not Khali


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This reminds me why I watch RAW on Tuesday so I can skip through the bullshit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great Khali? bathroom break


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol And we get The Great Khali


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Ron Swanson said:


> Heres what bothers me about the mid card titles....why do you have to beat the champion to get in the title hunt?!?! There should be 3 or 4 people at all times chasing the belt and knocking each other off.
> 
> Also, every match should be for the title. I hate non title matches.


If I was the IC or US champ, why even take matches against the usual suspects? It seems like you would gain nothing, wouldn't put you in World/WWE title contention even if you beat them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This song sucks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I wanna see a Great Khali vs. Big Show 60 minute Iron-man match for next week's main event of RAW. Who is with me? It would be AWESOME!!!!!!!!


Rofl, I'd give up watching Raw for a month if that happened. It'd be like watching 2 statues thumb wrestlng.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great Khali match. This Great RAW just got Greater!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH YEAH we gonna see a classic here I can't wait been waiting for this all night.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

and now raw is officially down the shitter


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Khali and Santino not getting a jobber enterance? Please dont tell me that means they will win this match


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

yes!! Khali!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Future WWE Champion, The Great Kha- I can't even type that with a Straight Face


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHEN IS THIS GUY GOING TO GET OFF MY TV. HE FUCKING SUCKS.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

woops


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hey look, it's Oddities V2.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yass it's Khali time. Just what this Raw was needing...said nobody ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh fuckin' hey I wish they had put Khali infront of that crowd last week. Imagine how hilarious that would have been? 

And why is Natalya a valet for a lowcard comedy act? Guys. You know she can work, right?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*TAPS OUT*


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Where the hell is cena? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punjabi Prison on a Pole match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God i'm really thinking about switching over to Bates Motel, this Raw is just dragging.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

MOAR POINTLESS FILLER!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

poor nattie. Slowly dying inside


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Genuine contender for Worst RAW of the Year already

Sandow, there's hope yet


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Vicke/Brad porn. Would be more coordinated than a divas match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Make a midget joke.

Plug Charity site.

This is WWE.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao

Well this show just went from bad to fucking god awful. I'm done.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Worlds greatest stable right der


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett is jobbing, can you say 2013 MITB winner


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well this match already has potential. :kobe


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

... Uh.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao Khali doesn't even know what to do. This jobber tag match.

But Natalya looks nice.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF!!! NO FANDANGO!!!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SANDOW!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nattie is STILL with him.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm

Edit: There's my ****** :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

poor fucking Natalya.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Rhodes Scholars! :mark:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I am convinced that this show is some sort of sick joke, an attempt at a "rib" if you will. Someone is backstage cracking up right now as they're shitting all over the fans from last week.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAMIEN SANDOW.
PUSH THIS MAN


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please have Rhodes Scholars WIN. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck this shit


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:cody


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Christ...can this suck more? let's get Zack Ryder out there, PRONTO!!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWEcommunity.com

fpalm

Well at least it's all plugged into one little site ...

Sandow da Gawd :mark:


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I watched some interviews with Hornswoggle, he actually seems like an awesome guy.

That doesnt make this any less terrible though >.>


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh thank god for some enlightenment. Sandow I love you.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I thought there was a mandate about Khali "performing" on live tv 

:sandow


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Time for Rhodes Scholars to collect that job.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh dear god... this is going to be awful.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What did Sandow/Rhodes do to deserve being in this kind of match?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Soooo...TNA still sucks or?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:sandow 



oh and GO AWAY MIDGET AND KHALI


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Didn't these guys break up awhile back?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope Punk buries this crowd when he comes out.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

damn are they jsut saying in the back "last week was the best raw" lets give them the worst tonite


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

In no fucking country would KHALI be considered a playboy..except maybe on mars..useless ogre...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOW!!!! 


My biggest disappointment with Wrestlemania? I didn't get to see Sandow cut a promo live in person. 

Oh this is nice! 

And yay for Cody & Sandow! Best friends forever!


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cody has a GOAT theme, why do they use Sandow's...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

guess who jobs now...go on..guess


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Goddamnit, now starts the Beyonce Assault.. fml


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango gonna bust up in there and destroy them all :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


> Barrett is jobbing, can you say 2013 MITB winner


I pray, I pray, I pray.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh great, Rhodes Scholars has to job to these two useless superstars. Cesaro and Barrett losing wasn't enough, now Sandow and Rhodes might have to also!


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Retards N Clowns Connection


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I said it once and I'll say it again:

Every time I see Nattie standing with Khali, I openly weep for her career.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'd mark for Team Khali VS The Shield


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE forgot Sandow.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

MOTY


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Am I allowed to saying Ryback promo has been the best part of the show?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck Rhodes Scholars are gonna get jobbed out to that big sack of shit in the ring.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

is there anyway that the WWE is saving the best for last tonight?? Punk??SHield??Fandango Jericho??


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seriously why does Khali have this fucking entourage every time he comes to the ring


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is fucking pathetic. Release this useless freak.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










I can't.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> This reminds me why I watch RAW on Tuesday so I can skip through the bullshit.


Snap even if it only mean watching ten mins of RAW a week.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Hawkke said:


> Goddamnit, now starts the Beyonce Assault.. fml


I feel your pain


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm done. Goodnight.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol hornswaglle brining dat intensity


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where the fuck are the Bellas?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they advertise "Fandango up next!" then we come back and we get a random tag match with no Fandango in sight, that makes sense...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wish Khali would quit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Khali...? fpalm*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I feel like I'm watching DBZ with all the filler.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Santina's dresses are better than Natalya's dress.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm so happy Khali is here he just made this show a 100 times better.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Haven't seen Hornswallow since Henry Slammed him..So much for dreams coming true and him staying away.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Khali and Santino are gonna win.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cody's gained a bit of weight :\


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This bastard Santino will always find a way to make me laugh. This fuckery.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowds loving this one....


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And this is the problem with 3 hour Raws. Way to much filler. 2 hour shows must come back.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



checkcola said:


> Am I allowed to saying Ryback promo has been the best part of the show?


You're allowed but you would be wrong. The best part was the Ziggler winning the title from last week recap package.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Former World Champion. :khali


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucking santino lol. the ridiculous throwing attacks out thing got me


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd is dead. I don't blame them.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Khali and Santino going to win this aren't they? It's one of "those" shows...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One guy chanting Cody's Mustache. 

The south really is the worst place ever.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



WrestlinFan said:


> I feel like I'm watching DBZ with all the filler.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No. DBZ filler was good. This is crap.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that would watch a Maddox/Vickie porn scene?*


:ass

Vickie can get it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Elbow of Disdain bitches!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










Shit makes me want to drink and drive.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



checkcola said:


> Am I allowed to saying Ryback promo has been the best part of the show?


I'd say the Brock Heyman/Segment, Ziggler recap & Ryback promo have been good. The rest is horrible ...

But JBL is awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who has bigger nipples Khali or Cesero?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Stall_19 said:


> Didn't these guys break up awhile back?


:vince4 You're not supposed to remember that far back!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

remember when Sandow was important


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This match is a joke


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

omg Cole we know the elbow is filled with disdain. STOP TRANSLATING


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Are you not sports entertained? :vince5


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GO KHALI WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Awesome22 said:


> Soooo...TNA still sucks or?


Like clockwork :lol
And yes, yes it does.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Xevoz said:


> No. DBZ filler was good. This is crap.












:StephenA


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you serious?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HOLY SHIT
Are they seriously gonna let Fandango go on at the 10pm slot

WOW


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sandow really should not wear shinny bright trunks. It's um... distracting.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You know what Khali has that the other 3 guys in dis match don't have? A WHC under his belt, not saying its was good but just sayin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

at least rhode scholars won


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THANK FUCKING GOD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OMG, THEY BEAT A COMEDY TEAM, THEY'RE SO OVER.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Haha Cody, "You're not even doing it right!"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THIS IS FUCKING EMBARRASSING!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seriously why are Santino and Khali still under contract. So horrible! oh thank God...Sandow picks up the win! Saved a little bit of Raw


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

'You're not even doin it right!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL at Cody: "You're not even doing it right!" 

And yay! Sandow & Cody win! BFFs 4 ever!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well they got the win.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:cody doing what he does best


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Rhodes Scholars still boring.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Question: how much weed do you have to smoke to make it through an average raw in its entirity?

Answer: only :swagger knows for sure!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yay.

It's over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOl they had to cheat to beat those jobbers.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh boy what a win!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ok that Rhodes/Hornswoggle shit was funny

Cody Rhodes "You didn't even do it right!" :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank fuck.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Needs more Maria because this RAW fucking sucks:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally :sandow and :rhodes win


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damien Sandow had to roll up Santino from behind to get a win over him

Just saying


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Are you serious" LMAO


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Great match by Cesaro and Kingston. The zuggler cashing in vs ADR and Kofi v Cesaro are best matches of the year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Despite Rhodes Scholars winning(for once), that was a cringeworthy match....Little Cobra? GTFO


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NO SELL!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHAT A WIN.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You're Welcome

:flip


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where is this show from?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

A fluke victory over the job squad.

Way to go.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Half the people in that match should be fired immediately. I'll let you guess the victims.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Rhodes Scholars won? I'll be damn


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Someone please gif that win pose.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well, the right team won. Cody's reaction to Hornswaggle's little Cobra was funny. "You're not even doing it right."

And, thanks Amber, for that "Fuck You" GIF.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Scholars won. Still awful. 

This show is dragging the hard way.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Even though Rhodes scholars won it doesn't feel like a win at all to be involved with this team.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Decency WINS


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You're not even doing it right! :cody2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Imagine, soon enough, we won't even have Punk around to come out and save us enaldo

Dat damn knee


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LETS GO FANDANGOOOOOO


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They just ruined Fandangoing.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango up next AGAIN, hopefully we don't get a random tag team match again :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> One guy chanting Cody's Mustache.
> 
> The south really is the worst place ever.


:clap

Pretty much.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Last Week: _*THIS* is why I watch!_
This Week: _*WHY* do I watch this?!_


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Where is this show from?


Greenville,SC and the crowd is whack as hell


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FAAAAAHN... DAAAAAHN... GOOOOO is up next. :mark:

Any FAAAAAHNZ READY?! :mark:


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is awful, I wouldn't be surprised if no one even sings to fandango's song.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

this fk'n app :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're hyping up the crowd but I bet they don't even react.

:lmao A Rock phone game.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Needs more Maria because this RAW fucking sucks:


Holy! I don't remember her having that ass


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why can't Lawler ever just talk like he understands anything


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Faaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnndaaaaaaaaaaannnnngggoooooooooooooooooooooo

God that game looks fucking terrible.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango time :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lawler Will the crowd go Fandangoing?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Where is this show from?


Hell.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA


The episode where Goku and Piccolo learn to drive was filler and it was fan-fucking-tastic.

Fandango better actually be next. You don't bait and switch the GOAT like that.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They'll realise Fandango is nothing when he comes out to this shit crowd.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

heavey handed Fandango chant...come on guys..you did it last week


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So does anyone remember when the Great Khali was facing the Undertaker for the WHC?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DwayneAustin said:


> Imagine, soon enough, we won't even have Punk around to come out and save us enaldo
> 
> Dat damn knee


I miss Paul E. and Punk throwing the urn around like a ball.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

inb4 absolute silence for Fandango


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They just need to remind the live crowd four more times that Fandango is coming up 'next'.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh god King's already saying, i'm guessing we'll be hearing that every week for a long time now.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now for this crowd to bury Fandango


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Quiet on the People's set!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE Presents Rockpacalypse? Really?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Needs more Maria because this RAW fucking sucks:


so does her ass


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

so wwe wants people to 'fandango'? To what purpose? Just to have a trend? so lame.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THe Ziggler segment was alright and the brock segment was damn near classic. The rest of this show has made very little sense. It is almost as if WWE gave us what we wanted last week, and now is taking it all back this week. BUuuut, I also think we might get a great last hour because we haven't seen Shield, Taker, Punk, and are about to see FANDANGO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Needs more Maria because this RAW fucking sucks:


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Look IWC, heels went over. THAT IS CREDIBILITY. Now cheer Cena!" :vince4


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Where is this show from?


Greenville, South Carolina. They won't say they're in Greenville though, because the town is small. WWE only announces the town if they're a bigger town. Sounds stupid, but pay attention to it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO :mark:

Too bad the crowd will certainly be dead.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler got crickets...

Fandango is fucked.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd better go fandangoing


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Last Week: _*THIS* is why I watch!_
> This Week: _*WHY* do I watch this?!_


Yep. 

My name is WWE
And I stand for mediocrity.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Needs more Maria because this RAW fucking sucks:


Please Vince, bring her back!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Much harder to put over humming Fandango's theme, than chanting something like yes or feed me more. I still have no idea how they coordinated that chant last Monday.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

furfiling dem dates via game promo's :rock4


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Encourages crowd to be outrageous and energetic at shows.

Crowd acts/sounds bored 90% of the night.

:no:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Rockpocalypse? Shouldn't it be ARockalypse?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Needs more Maria because this RAW fucking sucks:


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Rockpocalypse... What?


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So after the splendour that was last week they give us this? Can it really be that difficult to come up with even the most basic plan for the mid-card? You've got two titles and loads of guys doing sweet fuck all, why not have them all come after the gold? 

P.s. Fuck Khali and Hornswoggle


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheAbsentOne said:


> So does anyone remember when the Great Khali was facing the Undertaker for the WHC?


Remember when he WAS the WHC?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The WWE announce team is taking the fun out of Fandango :frustrate


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DinoBravo87 said:


> Half the people in that match should be fired immediately. I'll let you guess the victims.


Cody, Khali, and the Lil Dude


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Time for the crowd to completely ruin Fandango forever...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> They're hyping up the crowd but I bet they don't even react.
> 
> :lmao A Rock phone game.


The King thinks it's GOTY worthy


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't like the way WWE are talking about "fandangoing" as if it is something they were responsible for. The Raw after mania crowd were responsible for its rise. Maybe it's just me but it feels like WWE are going to kill the vibe by forcing it. It's like when the creepy uncle at a family party thinks he's cool because he heard some charts song on the radio and keeps mentioning it over and over.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Needs more Maria because this RAW fucking sucks:


Seriously what ROH show is that from?


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wonder if they're trying to talk the crowd into playing along during the commercial.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's literally true that crowds only come alive for Daniel Bryan. 

Lets see if Fandango can reach that level.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

this 'fandangoing' thing needs to stop. it undermines fandango's greatness


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Please Vince, bring her back!!!


COuldn't be any worse that the divas now. Certainly would be more tolerable than AJ


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

On a scale from 0 to 10. How silent will the crowd be for Fandango?

And the 0 to 10 means how many individuals are actually _trying _to hum the song. 

I go with 5.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You know you're important/over when you have Jerry Lawler introduce you. :lawler


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is very mediocre, I expect silence.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh god KING selling Dango to the crowd???


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL you idiots brought this on yourselves


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango going to be huge


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So sick of this already.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Aww, don't force it....just let it flow.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



checkcola said:


> I miss Paul E. and Punk throwing the urn around like a ball.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GTFO off the ring, Lawler.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Stop WWE, stop.

Just let him be Fandango.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF JERRY?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh god...


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

King introducing Fandangoat? ughh....... he should come out and say you don't deserve me! and dance away.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're forcing it Hard... fpalm


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh fuck off Lawler you PG-overkill, orange senile old cunt.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dear God


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DA-DA. DA, DA, DA-DAAA. DA-DA, DAAAA-DA. DA, DA, DA-DAAAAA...


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> this 'fandangoing' thing needs to stop. it undermines fandango's greatness


Agree

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



killacamt said:


> Greenville,SC and the crowd is whack as hell


Carolinas used to be great back in the day. Just dead tonight. Damn soccer moms and kids only there to see a few guys.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They ruining it


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Welp.

Nail. Meet Coffin.


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE and Lawler competing an in-ring fandango dick-riding contest!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck off King you're ruining it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I think they may have put too many eggs in the fandango basket too soon. All cause of one raw. It may bite them in the ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh God, the London crowd next week is going to go crazy for Fandango.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Watching that crowd dance makes me miss last week's RAW


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm hating this guy more and more.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

''Fandangoing''? Jesus. Why is WWE forcing this? Fucking idiots .It's gona bomb anyways when people see how shit it is when it isn't sang spontaneously in protest to terrible matches. If there was a time for fandangoing it was during the Khali match. That lawler intro ... jesus this is ***** as fuck.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh no they are making it a thing....


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Get Lawler off my screen. They're forcing it.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They are ruining it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

and the wwe will DERAIL fandango :lmao


gotta throw in the social media


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol awesome


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> I don't like the way WWE are talking about "fandangoing" as if it is something they were responsible for. The Raw after mania crowd were responsible for its rise. Maybe it's just me but it feels like WWE are going to kill the vibe by forcing it. It's like when the creepy uncle at a family party thinks he's cool because he heard some charts song on the radio and keeps mentioning it over and over.


Because the WWE tries so hard to be relevant. Tebowing and Planking were popular. So of course, they think they can be largely popular with this. But really, what the fuck is "Fandangoing"?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait...this was a thing?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Times Square/NYC? Not surprised. :miz


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucking PETA


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is so fucking dead! Fandango is going to be killed by this crowd. Not even this hype can save him.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Needs more Maria because this RAW fucking sucks:


AY CARAMBA!!!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol, WWE lame ass trying to force crowds to do this


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh god no...WWE tryna to kill this shit?

Ughhhhhhh

:StephenA


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh god they're going to kill it arent they


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh God..:lawler


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Fandango with that STARPOWER. :mark:*


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And this is where WWE ruins any momentum Fandango had.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And they have King in the ring to remind everyone that they must do what the crowd did last week "Look on the tron guys now thats what you're supposed to do when he comes out.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FFS cant they just let the character continue to grow narturally?


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Over 100,000 instances? Fuck off...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ruined


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE telling you to do something makes it not cool or original anymore...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's not cool if wwe themselves push this "Fandangoing".


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm dammit WWE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

this is going to be awful for the WWE because now the WWE is goign to try and come up with more stuff like this to get more main stream attention


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Didn't hate the cheerleaders dangoing


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

PETA? Seriously?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Ricezilla said:


> this 'fandangoing' thing needs to stop. it undermines fandango's greatness


I tried telling these idiots that last week, but they didn't listen.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh my god


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck PETA...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good God, WWE is really going to go this direction?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What is this, the new Harlem Shake? Lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao @ that bird with the divas title on


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yep. WWE are gonna force this thing down our throats.

I almost guarantee King is gonna lead the crowd in "fandangoing".


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh. Um.

Please don't try and turn this into a corporate-pushed thing. Just let these things get over naturally.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Way to kill something that was interesting fpalm


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cool. Now it's 100% embarrassing. Thanks WWE.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh dear god..why


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Way to ruin something fun. Typical WWE, its like having your parents trying to do something popular.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

ADR reminds me of work. I always realize I gotta work tomorrow when I see him. he's the chiller...garg. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao REALLY?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're running this shit into the ground.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucking die Lawler.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh fuck these people, honestly fuck off & die WWE for acting like you did this on purpose. You credit stealing bastards. :lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOLZZZ


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck why are they forcing Fandango, There gonna ruin it


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Haha oh lawd the tebow of wrestling


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I sort of just want Fandango to come out now and say fuck this, I'm Johnny Curtis motherfucker.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They've just ruined everything...


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

andddddddddd...................... its buried


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This segment successfully killed any momentum Fandango had. Had to force it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh shit I'm in one of the videos! Lol...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He has a new woman


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE really knows to to ruin things.

LMFAO.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

aaaaand silence


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE always has to ruin the fun :no:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*CRICKETS*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DEAD CROWD HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao no reaction.

lol at WWE trying to force it too.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

NOTHING


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The GOAT :mark:

And man is that woman lucky.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SILENCE LOL


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao oh god..time to watch Bates Motel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Douche chills.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

no reaction :lol


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

New dancer is :datass


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And no one does it :lmao


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dead lol the south did not rise tonight


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Great crowd reaction


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The cheerleaders for the greatest football team ever were fandangoing? Awesome.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

COMPLETE SILENCE

NEVER GO BACK TO THE SOUTH 

NEVERRRRRRRR


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"LOOK EVERYONE, ITS THAT GUY YOU CHEERED FOR!"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCK THIS FUCKING CROWD!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



mjames74 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THIS CROWDS NOT EVEN DOING IT. GOD


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I miss the old female dancer they had with him. She had this great bitch face.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I could hardly hear people singing his theme :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FANDANGO!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And the crowd does nothing. Pieces of shit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is Fandango's Ryback moment.

Let's see if he can seize the opportunity.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd is dead silent fpalm


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh well. At Least they're in London next week.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMAO crowds dead.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Carolina fans - "Who the fuck is this guy?"


----------



## thrillz. (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd said fuck this shit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DA DA, DA DA DA DA!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*HOW is this "ruining" him? Showing the amount of media he got worldwide? 

Seriously, some of you lot come up with some of the dumbest shit ever.*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE ruined it by making it corporate-approved and even requested instead of a rebellious, subversive thing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'll feel bad for Jonny if the crowd no-sells this. He's done well, but this has been thrust upon him.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMFAO Camera shot to crowd signs with "da da da" w/e


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I love how the crowd gives no shits. Hopefully this reaction continues and this gimmick ends.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No one is fandangoing! LoL


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao NO ONE CARES!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd is DEAD.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Imagine if the WWE would've embraced the YES chants when they first kicked off. 

Yeahhhh... It would be dead, just like fandangoing is now.

That's the sound of nothing.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DEAD FUCKING SILENCE


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL @ Fandango marks at one point.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

crickets...

damn


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Stop talking about football Cole. Cheers.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is terrible.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shame no one told WWE management that the smarks were just having fun for a night and this fad will be dead in a month.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They've killed Fandango in about 4 minutes. Top fucking work.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't blame the crowd to be honest. The WWE have ruined it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE have no concept of less is more, do they?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*WELP!*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I heard people trying to get it going for a second


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

QPR QPR Not RANGER QUEENS PARK RANGERS YOU FUCKING IDIOT


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

South Carolina you fucking suck.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Needs more Bryan :bryan


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Another hour... another hour of this.

I can imagine 60 minutes of nothing but Fandangoing


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL at the lack of reaction. WWE already made it corny. LMAO.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That conservative south. It's too gay for them!


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shit dead


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fuck this crowd.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Encourages crowd to keep "fandangoing"

Makes a promo package of the fans going nuts over his theme because they knew the crowd would be dead

The crowd is dead aside from a few people doing it

:no:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

crowd is silent. fuck


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Taz, it seems that Danfango is in the Impact Zone!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wtf did Cole just call QPR? :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE's going to fucking ruin it :lmao

Weak ass crowd though. Good God I hope London steps up next week.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

well it's been a week but Fandigoing is dead...almost as long as the Harlem Shake..


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"THE WHOLE WORLD IS FANDANGOING, IT TOOK THE WORLD BY STORM"

and he comes out to silence.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd love it listen to them this place is electric


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Way to ruin Fandango WWE...Congrats! :bateman:shaq


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Next week's RAW can't come fast enough. This crowd fpalm.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMFAO. That face. :lmao

GIF please.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now it isn't cool anymore -_-


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here is your next John Cena forced by WWE like it or not.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wanted Fandango shoved down my throat but not like this


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE fucking up natural things like usual. It'll be ruined by June if not next month.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd will go ape-shit for Fandango next week for sure.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was almost as bad as WWE trying to get people to do the Super Crazy 10-punch corner spot in Spanish like the ECW crowds of old used to do.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn, poor Fandango. Crowd just isn't into this as other people are... ah well. 

Hopefully next week he has another chance... but for now, cut the hell out of a promo, Fandangoooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL at Fandango's face on the dip! 

Creepy McRapeRape! That's his real name, ha ha.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Arcade said:


> The cheerleaders for the greatest football team ever were fandangoing? Awesome.


But the Steelers don't have cheerleaders. :hmm:


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wow they went all out to get Fandango to continue the trend from last week and the crowd does not bite, wow!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I really don't get the love for this guy. He just screams midcarder.....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd doesn't deserve a good show....


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is some lolworthy shit right here


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOl good job at killing FanGOATs momentum


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He's should berate the WWE universe for butchering his theme. That'll give reason for marks to chant it even more.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank god american fans are smart.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Anyone hear that pin drop?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God this is gay!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No what you guys are really seeing is how fucking stupid Fandango is


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why does Jerry Lawler have a microphone?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Xevoz said:


> QPR QPR Not RANGER QUEENS PARK RANGERS YOU FUCKING IDIOT


You're talking about people who can't speak English.
But it's okay, it'll sound good to the WWE UNIVERSE :vince


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It started because we weren't supposed to cheer him now wwe wants to force us to and so killed fandango


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol :lol :lol

Crowd gave no fucks and his lights were broken


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Arcade said:


> The cheerleaders for the greatest football team ever were fandangoing? Awesome.


That's just what awesome teams do.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMAO @ Fandandgo trying to start the dance and it didn't work.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Of course the crowd is dead, the show has been utter horseshit. The fans are in a coma.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wish I could see Daniel Bryan & CM Punks facial expressions right now


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're in the wrong town. Fuck. NEXT WEEK THOUGH

Watch this video, however, if you haven't already.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJC93 said:


> Wtf did Cole just call QPR? :lmao


He said rangers as in Glasgow rangers, they played it


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Takes mic away from lawler... 

Fandango is a saint in my book


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I love how the crowd gives no shits. Hopefully this reaction continues and this gimmick ends.


Psh, best gimmick forced upon someone since The Undertaker.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And since when did Everton play Rangers Cole!? They aren't in the same country -_-


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Terrible crowd.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No more non smark crowds


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ok, if they let him heel it up on King, this might not be so bad.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THey are so out of touch its not even funny

Steph is going to kill this company


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Its like if Val Venis didnt have a brain.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I think this one of the few times that a Burial of something good wasn't caused by :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This creepy bastard.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnngoooo.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

YES I HEAR IT


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Barto said:


> This crowd is terrible.


its not the crowd. the 'fandangoing' was something that just happened organically a week ago.

trying to recrete it now is a waste of time


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cant wait for RAW in the UK at least the crowd will be better than this shit


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This shit is embarrassing. :lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crickets...damn.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So basically he's a serial rapist who owns a dance studio.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Save this segment and have Fandango just beat the shit out of Lawler.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol this is pathetic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Someone want to bring back that Maria gif?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Johhny Curtis with that creepy voice, I just can't take him serious.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Xobeh said:


> You're talking about people who can't speak English.
> But it's okay, it'll sound good to the WWE UNIVERSE :vince


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao it only took one week for them to kill it. They had to try to force it.

This crowd doesn't help either. WWE has to know their audience, South Carolina is mark capital of the world.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now the crowd is getting into it.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is Cena not here due to the Boston bombing?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm Welp, so much for that...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So he's a face now?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Face turn!!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

(N) at the different Fandango girl dancer. Why change the only thing good about him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I think Fandango is made. They captured lightning in a bottle with this guy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandangoatee!


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ergh fuck this. Should've let it roll like the Yes chants and it would've taken off.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

well shit, that was fun for a week.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait where is the regular valet Fandango has?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Curtis is so good at this gimmick. :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jerry move your hips out of the fucking arena


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandangoing fpalm


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wwe ruined another craze. noone is supposed to mention there's a craze, that's the one only way it'd remain somewhat cool.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Has he turned face in less than a week :O


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cmon South Carolina get ya voices working you pieces of shit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Enough of the Val Venis voice... Jesus.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And the crowd is mildly alive.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The dead crowd makes "EVERYONE IS FANDANGOING" even more hilarious. Like 10 people made videos after.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

why


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*"Fandangoing" :lmao*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yes interview Jerry :clap


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I actually feel embarrassed in my own living room.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Leave it to WWE to overdue something to the point of ruining it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fandangoing!?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Terrible.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He's so fucking creepy.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

There's the crowd! Better late than never I guess. The UK will definitely have to step it up from this crowd. I have no doubts that they will.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Omg Im going to throw up in my hands.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

so is the wWE going to make him a face now to get him more popular?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

they have ruined fandango already. i am disgusted


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat horn.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango 3:16 sign in the crowd


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This reeks desperation.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Is Cena not here due to the Boston bombing?


he will come out at the end for a dedication type of thing


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

i wanna fandangoing


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



virus21 said:


> Someone want to bring back that Maria gif?


I believe it is on page 261, my friend


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Da Fuq is this shit?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This isn't Fandangoing well.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE sucks.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OMG

JOHNNY CURTIS IS DESPERATE TO SAVE IT

IT'S GETTING WORSE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

London will bite next week.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

hahahha they've turned him into a less-sexy, more-dance'y version of Val Venis ahahahhahahaha


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd is dead


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

waiting for him to make a funny


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Only took WWE a week to turn this into corporate sludge.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

At least he's controlling the crowd.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They should just give Curtis a straight up rapist gimmick. He's been acting like it for years now anyway.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I think once this burrito moves through me I'll be ready to go fandangoing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol this fk'n crowd! :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> This creepy bastard.


You mean women don't like to hear: *breathing deeply* let's go... FAN *breathing more* DAN *breathing more* GOING?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd can't even cheer, let alone pronounce his name correctly.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Save us Brock


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lawler hype = death knell.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is not doing this man justice. I knew there was a reason I hate the South, and not it being due to racism.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DO YOU GUYS WANT TO GO FANDANGO'ING?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is terrible.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where is this crowd? Fucking awful. At least next week will be in London. May still get a ticket for that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

Poor Curtis.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nvm, still heel.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Okay, I see where they're going with this.

Poor segment, but whatever.


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If WWE screws this up and makes Fandango a face his run will be over quicker than it starter....


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J

SAVE US


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, they're ACTUALLY killed the character.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They are forcing this gimmick on the audience like Fandango Curtis forces himself on women.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*His face :lmao*


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Every time Fandango talks I feel like I need to file sexual assault charges.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This promo>>> Austin 3:16 promo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He's not going to allow the crowd to going Fandangoing because he's a creepy ass heel who is just mean.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Katie Vick has competition for worst segment ever.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they just have Curtis out there practically begging people to do it? pathetic.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMAO! This is fucking sad.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Waits til Y2J comes out


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh yes..it's the crowds fault..he sucks..

the were basically making fun of him last weak and nobody got it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RyanPelley said:


> Enough of the Val Venis voice... Jesus.


Its just a PG version of val venis basically


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He should have said No and scold the crowd. Get that heat.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Gotta give him props for trying to make his character successful, this crowd blows


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Time wasting shit segments like this is what makes 3 hour RAW's real hard to sit through.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Keep it dumb South Carolina!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HORRIBLE!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't worry the europeans will eat this up next week.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This sucks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fan-Dan-Get the fuck off my tv.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

o god this is painful


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please don't turn face fpalm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao

This is bombing so hard. Fandango, you lost my interest. Just bad.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This shit is hilarious :lol I cant!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hear some people singing it! :lmao YES.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They should just give Curtis a straight up rapist gimmick. He's been acting like it for years now anyway.


They can say thats how Trish Stratus got pregnant


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I feel sorry for Fandango :no:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd cant even chant in union :lol


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is really cringeworthy


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Making him a face?

Social media :vince


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is fucking failing at this


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Let those A's breathe


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They picked the perfect market to try this with. 

WWE might actually be better at creating stars when they try to prevent them from becoming stars.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is just sad.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is what makes me feel embarrased I watch WWE at times


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Wwe is gonna run this into the ground


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE really runs stuff into the ground.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:vince5 

"The people like something? Let's just shove it down their throats more than which is necessary, it's always quantity over quality dammit!"


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is terrible.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAND THEYVE KILLED IT.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He just owned the crowd to be fair :lmao

I like Fandango even more. Just like the WWE a little less.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fan-dan-go yourselves


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Poor crowd.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ugh, they fucking killed it.


this was one of the worst segments ive seen in awhile.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is the gimmick you guys have been circle-jerking the past week?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao Go fandango yourself


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*THERE IT IS!*


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango yourself.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

haha fandango yourselves...excellent


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Mister Hands said:


> This isn't Fandangoing well.


:lmao:lmao

WWE should just pay some drunken english people to play the crowd or write their storylines.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow. Fandango has no mic skills


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

last line actually made me chuckle. not bad fandango.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This is such nerd shit.

Wouldn't be caught dead doin that dumb ass shit.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why does WWE always have to ruin everything?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The TV of the guy showing the stream I'm watching is about to go on Standby Mode.

Thank you Jesus :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, the crowd sucks ass.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

burn lol


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Go Fandango yourself.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hoo boy


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This reminds of when my parents first got Facebook.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango yourselves? That's almost as bad as Ryback Rules.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Xevoz said:


> QPR QPR Not RANGER QUEENS PARK RANGERS YOU FUCKING IDIOT


Glasgow Rangers had it playing before the Clyde game i think thats what he was talking about.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was fucking terrible


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I want to go "Fandango" myself...if you know what I mean


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF were they thinking......


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango is still fucking awesome.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Go Fandango yourself, South Carolina.

He really needs to pull a Kurt Angle and demand that the crowd stop singing his song. Especially next week in London. It will guarantee that he stays over.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

that just topped ziggler's promo as the worst promo of the night


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its just a PG version of val venis basically


Psh, Venus blowed, Fandango is gold.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hate this new dancer..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Note to WWE, you stop being cool when you have to tell people you are cool.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Waits til Y2J comes out


Jericho has better things to do with his life. Like Fozzy. Where he will be for a while.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

To sum up this segment:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"You can all go Fandango yourself" LOL


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He lost his raspy voice for a second there, well that was just fucking terrible.

I like Curtis though, I can't even blame him for this crap.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:ambrose2 told the crowd to fuck themselves and rightfully so


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"fuck yourselves; now, dance for me!"


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I feel like a retard watching this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

this dude lost all his juice


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



genocide_cutter said:


> The Wwe is gonna run this into the ground


Already has


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They should have kept him off tv this week...


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dead crowd


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fandango..yourself...

I need faceplams..stat


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Piped in chants for the re-run.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd doesn't deserve to Fandango themselves.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was so bad it was great


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

NOOO pop for Cena. At all.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're going to force him face in 2-3 weeks. Mark it. Just to try and force this shit to get over. I hate him either way. But WWE is going to force this shit with the Cena wrath.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yup...wwe championship material....yeah...way to go smarks


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL @ NO REACTION FOR CENA


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No reaction for Cena? ha


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jeez, who let a child molestor into the ring?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd is such fail.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

YOOO


----------



## donkshow (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was awful. WWE killed that huge.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not even John Cena can get a decent reaction :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Our WWE champion, John Cena!!!!

....And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I SAID THAT IN HIS THREAD except I said "FAHN DAHN GO fuck yourselves".

They saw my damn post, I know it. :no:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena gets cricket's.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena got no pop? DA FUQ?


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

haha no reaction for Cena either,


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was stupid.
Fandango should "forbid" the audience from chanting his music to his annoyance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Dude may be gay as fuck but gotdamn he's hot.*


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No reaction for Cena? :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WOW DEAD SILENCE FOR JOHN CENA. LOL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I guess Cena and Ryback are both tweeners in this


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn Cena total silence


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That lack of any reaction for Cena :jaydamn


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hate this crowd. Fuck them.

At least some of them TRIED. Damn kids are ruining this company!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> *This crowd is not doing this man justice.* I knew there was a reason I hate the South, and not it being due to racism.


What has this guy done to deserve a crowd response other than have an overrated, catchy theme? He sucks.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dr.Boo said:


> There's the crowd! Better late than never I guess. The UK will definitely have to step it up from this crowd. I have no doubts that they will.


uk crowd could go to sleep and be more alive than this crowd


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Either there was absolutely no reaction for Cena just there, or they totally muted out the crowd audio...


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



NoLeafClover said:


> This crowd is such fail.


Or his gimmick is terrible.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That Fandango segment was -4/10


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Raw was cancelled right now, I'd probably send the USA network a thank you tout.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*SEES CENA* *IMMEDIATELY CHANGES CHANNEL*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena had his shirt out for one day?


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango is exactly whats wrong with WWE. Crowd was only making best of a shitty show last week.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just keep killing an already dead crowd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

swagger again? WTF


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena says he's not hard to find, yet he says we can't see him.

I'm CONFUSED JOHN!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Holy shit. The crowd was dead for Cena. There is no hope.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Mister Hands said:


> This isn't Fandangoing well.


:HHH2


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't think that promo was actually shown live to the audience based to the non reaction...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

they had to force it didn't they fpalm couldn't just let it run on it's it own


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao. Some guy has a horn.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Blueforce7 said:


> This crowd is terrible.


Nice sig...But you should have used the pic where, Rock has his head down and is pointing and raising Cenas hand...It would go hand in hand with the Hogan/Rock pic, With both times Rocks head is down.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Heel vs Heel??


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I just call him Fan-din-go


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena.....silence ouch


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



NoLeafClover said:


> This crowd is such fail.


No. The show is a fail.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> To sum up this segment:


:lol Tommy Lee Jones IS NOT impress.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's ZEB 


And that lispy guy who smokes more weed than I do...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

you know what? fair play to Curtis for that. I have a feeling he was very very happy with what had gone on the past week but I can guarantee you he felt as awkward as we did just watching that. I bet he's glad that is out the way, and I think he handled himself well. He still controlled the crowd, people like Kofi, Barrett, Cesaro who have been mid card champions struggle to even do that. 

London will be awesome for him next week, he'll get on radio stations, and his reaction in public will be great too.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

On the bright side the British crowd next week is going to sell Fandango properly.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol, so glad I'm going next week...

What a fucking pile of shit.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



M.S.I.I. said:


> Or his gimmick is terrible.


Nope, it is the crowd.

Also where is Zeb's mic? Swagger is useless without Zeb's mic!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why should the crowd go Fandango itself when WWE has already done it them tonight?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The term "you could hear a pin drop" gets thrown around a lot, but dayum! Cena just received Über silence.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Prayer Police said:


> That was stupid.
> Fandango should "forbid" the audience from chanting his music to his annoyance.


 Yup. Just like Angle and the "you suck" chants.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Alright so to start the last hour of Raw we get FANDANGO, and Ziggler is about to beat SWAGGER which will be really great. Told you guys that they were saving the best for last. We haven't even seen the Shield or CM Punk yet.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Dude may be gay as fuck but gotdamn he's hot.*


sweet we can double..I'll take either of his dancers


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Vince is desperate to make that fandango segment seem epic.....cue in jack swagger as the followed to it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cole: We'll explain everything.

Motherfucker if you had three years you couldn't explain the shit I'm watching right now.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What sucks is if this doesn't work its not gonna be the crowds fault for tonight. It's gonna be Fandango's fault and he's gonna be lost in the shuffle after a quick but ill-fated flash in the pan push.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Such a horribly booked segment. HHH was in the back laughing with Vince with shovel in hand.

_"I sent him out there to get a reaction from the southerners, pops!"_

:vince2:jpl:buried


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol i bet they told him if they don't do the dance and give him no reaction to go into heel mode and just leave. They was probably thinkg of turning him face if they all started doing the Fandango.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena doesn't even get a reaction. Jesus.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You know the crowd is shit when even Cena can't get any boos.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



The Brown Horatio said:


> they had to force it didn't they fpalm couldn't just let it run on it's it own


:vince5 The WWE universe wanted to start something catchy, Let's see how they like it when I force it upon them


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I seriously can't wait for London. I'm tired of these shit crowds ruining the WWE.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Note to WWE, never go back to South Carolina again. fpalm


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

holy shit WWE with the overkill on "Fandangoing"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's O.K., Fandango, I still like you, bro. Granted I'm not sure what my opinion is worth as I still like A.J. Lee too & pretty much everyone turned on her...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DethDropLockSplash said:


> Fandango is exactly whats wrong with WWE. Crowd was only making best of a shitty show last week.


Last weeks episode was fairly good

Convinced some people just don't want to enjoy the show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Barto said:


>


Dead. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena's probably gonna call Ryback a hoeski, after Ryback put out for him so many times.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shit show + Shit crowd = A big pile of shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Southern crowds have been this way since....WCW went belly up. I'm serious. To the south, WWE was "yankee wrestling" while WCW was "rebel rasslin"


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

la la la la la la la


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd sucks? Um, no. That "Fandangoing" mind-controlling mainstream piece of shit garbage promo sucked.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Such a horribly booked segment. HHH was in the back laughing with Vince with shovel in hand.
> 
> _"I sent him out there to get a reaction from the southerners, pops!"_
> 
> :vince2:jpl:buried


:lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't worry, next week we'll be back to regular scheduled programming :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Even the golden boy didn't get a reaction. Sweet Jesus, cross South Carolina off the list.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



birthday_massacre said:


> Note to WWE, you stop being cool when you have to tell people you are cool.


:clap

I can´t believe how retarded WWE creative is. He should have come out and demanded them not to do the dance again, because it was disrespectful to his world class dancing skills to do such a dumb basic move. He´s a heel afterall. Instead he went babyface begging. :bs:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Cuñado said:


> The term "you could hear a pin drop" gets thrown around a lot, but dayum! Cena just received Über silence.


he was pulled into the Fandago yourself vortex of suck


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> If Raw was cancelled right now, I'd probably send the USA network a thank you tout.


:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJC93 said:


> I guess Cena and Ryback are both tweeners in this


ZOMG ATTITUDEZ


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

whose closing? Cena or Punk, no mention of Punk so far on the show?!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd aren't even bad on the usual level, they're astonishingly lacking in energy. Awful. Such a contrast from last week.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> To sum up this segment:


^ YES! Tommy's reaction was awesome.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why do WWE keep going to these boring ass cities when all they do is sit on there hands the whole night.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jobber Entrance


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So...is there a way I can tweet to WWE that they fucked the whole thing up?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger is nazi


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE need to start comping tickets to drunken college kids or flying Europeans over. US crowds are SHIT


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango craze!! Remember bell bottoms, tie dyed T shirts and countless others have gone the way of the dodo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



$osa said:


> Don't worry, next week we'll be back to regular scheduled programming :mark:


And in two weeks and beyond, no one will care.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> If Raw was cancelled right now, I'd probably send the USA network a thank you tout.


Me too


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DOLPH ZIGGLER BABAY!!!!!!

:ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark::ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark::ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark::ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark::ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark::ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark::ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark::ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark::ziggler2 :ziggler3 :mark: :mark:

/markout.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is this a face turn for Ziggler? I'm completely serious. Face turns have usually been gradual, Del Rio, Punk, and Sheamus being examples.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm so damn glad it failed, that whole segment was made to force the crowd to do that and it back fired in their face. I'd kill to see Vince and Triple H's face during that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They should have left Fandango off TV and then capitalized on his UK success next week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd gives no fucks and rightfully so.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If this crowd gets loud when Cena comes out I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler's entrance with the championship backwards is pretty cool.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Let's see what kind of match we get here out of Ziggy and Swaggy.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



$osa said:


> Don't worry, next week we'll be back to regular scheduled programming :mark:


THIS is the regular scheduled programming. Jersey and UK are the exceptions.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Aj has a big huge head, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler = Tweener??

And yeah they kinda fucked up Fandango tonight lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they are going to basically have Punk and Cena promos back to back? Or is that all we are going to see of Cena


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No reaction for Ziggler? our WHC??? LOL!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> They should have left Fandango off TV and then capitalized on his UK success next week.


I swear it was sabotage by HHH or Vince. No way they thought it would go any other way.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KeepinItReal said:


> Is this a face turn for Ziggler? I'm completely serious. Face turns have usually been gradual, Del Rio, Punk, and Sheamus being examples.


simply heel vs's heel


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Interesting to see if they mention at all the previous alliance between Swagger and Ziggler.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thankfully we've got a Dolph match, Punk promo, and Cena/Ryback segment as more or less all thats left, so things should be pretty good from here on out


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So I take it Zeb ain't going to make any disparaging remarks about Big E tonight?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Big E for Champion


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

its 10:11 PM, its past the kiddies bedtime hence why they are quiet.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

is it for the title?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> If this crowd gets loud when Cena comes out I'm gonna be pissed.


This. But I'm sure the south loves him


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd should love Swagger, his character is from the same mold as the south.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

remember when swagger was dolph's bitch


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well, at least Ziggler looks like a million bucks tonight after all the garbage we've been subjected to on Raw.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Beat the champ, and you get a shot at the champ.

Makes sense (Y)


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Remember when Vickie managed both of these guys?...me neither.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RFalcao said:


> is it for the title?


Nope


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJC93 said:


>


he somehow found a way to look even more ghey than he does now


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd sucks because the show sucks. There's a correlation.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope this match ends with Big E. Langston beating the fucking slop out of Jack Swagger.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I can't take Swagger seriously.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fell asleep for a bit, what have I missed?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yep. Shouldve just made Ziggler face


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

There should only be a handful of RAW's in the states. For fuck's sake, we don't deserve them.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> They should have left Fandango off TV and then capitalized on his UK success next week.


Or at least not force the issue. The crowd is garbage and wouldn't have responded no matter what, but it looks really bad now since they tried so hard.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Your_Solution said:


> Thankfully we've got a Dolph match, Punk promo, and Cena/Ryback segment as more or less all thats left, so things should be pretty good from here on out


They haven't shown the Tons of Funk crap yet. 

I call them "Fat Mo'Funkers".


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The only reason I haven't turned Raw off yet is because I'm still banking on Punk showing up. He hasn't even been advertised on the show yet has he!? I have a feeling I'll finish this horrible Raw for nothing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Fell asleep for a bit, what have I missed?


go back to sleep


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

small hard to hear Lets Go Ziggler chants that never gets going.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Damn THIS CROWD makes the Corpus Christi TNA Crowd look like shit* :lmao:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn JBL LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Or at least not force the issue. The crowd is garbage and wouldn't have responded no matter what, but it looks really bad now since they tried so hard.


Exactly.

They tried to capitalize on something they didn't create to start off with and it backfired and I am glad it did. Fandango hasn't failed. He is doing everything he did from day one and is STILL getting crowd reactions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, Lawler.
Wow....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd is god awful.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Decent Spot


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hey, Kaitlyn's tweet trying to snap on AJ made TV. It's probably the only way we'll see her this week.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ZIGGLER BUMP


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So kids, how has the show been tonight? Lived up to last week? :


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> There should only be a handful of RAW's in the states. For fuck's sake, we don't deserve them.


We really fucking don't. Only the proven good crowds here deserve shows and they should just take the rest across the world.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> *Damn THIS CROWD makes the Corpus Christi TNA Crowd look like shit* :lmao:


Wait........they were worse?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What happened to the Punk segment?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Fell asleep for a bit, what have I missed?


Honestly I am sorry you didn't sleep longer.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger match. 

Sometimes WWE... I think you're a broken toilet. You fail to flush the turds.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Shadowcran said:


> They haven't shown the Tons of Funk crap yet.
> 
> I call them "Fat Mo'Funkers".


Tons of Spunk.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lots of adults in that crowd. Why are they such stiffs.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here lies the problem with Ziggy - he makes people look so good that they never book him strong. Like EVER


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


>


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Fell asleep for a bit, what have I missed?


Velvet Sky attack AJ


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Fell asleep for a bit, what have I missed?


you can go Fandango yourself


basically the death of Fandango


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait, so is Punk scheduled?

I imagine we will get Cena in the main event, probably Henry too and a Ryback appearence right at the end? What about Punk? I'm sure Heyman said he'd be here this week, then again WWE probably thought we forgot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



all in all... said:


>


:kg2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


>


dat Paige!! :mark:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was Punk on the show already?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JigsawKrueger said:


> WWE need to start comping tickets to drunken college kids or flying Europeans over. US crowds are SHIT


I guess Raw took place in Zimbabwe Jersey last week.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


>


WTh!:lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Edgehead41190 said:


> What happened to the Punk segment?


45 Minutes left.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fuck the children


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Whens the last time we had a divas match on raw? Are they silently scrapping the division?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Full video package replay!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Lots of adults in that crowd. Why are they such stiffs.


They've sat through this show.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wheres Punk!?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KO Bossy said:


> So kids, how has the show been tonight? Lived up to last week? :


:no:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

this is the worse crowd in a long time


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Got to agree with most. This crowd is killing all momentum before it starts. Only Flair can invoke a NC/SC reaction. But this crowd, they might forget his catchphrase of WOOOOO


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KO Bossy said:


> So kids, how has the show been tonight? Lived up to last week? :


The show's been alright. They keep spoiling it though by showing Raw every ten minutes or so.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk will turn face tonight.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Wait, so is Punk scheduled?
> 
> I imagine we will get Cena in the main event, probably Henry too and a Ryback appearence right at the end? What about Punk? I'm sure Heyman said he'd be here this week, then again WWE probably thought we forgot.


They mentioned it at the strat of the show. It's still happening. Probably after this match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> I guess Raw took place in Zimbabwe Jersey last week.


He did say CROWDS and let's face it, the Europeans last week made that crowd


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I feel like WWE could cut half the roster, and use the money to pay the WM crowd to just be at every Raw until the next WM.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SAMCRO said:


> Whens the last time we had a divas match on raw? Are they silently scrapping the division?


Might as well


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Completle silence for Ziggler, i dont think hes aa credible champ.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


>



Big E looks fuck up in this pic.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Fell asleep for a bit, what have I missed?


Lawler wanted the crowd to "Fandango"
Fandango wouldn't do it unless they pronounced his name right. 
He left and a few people in the crowd did it.

R-Truth beat Barrett (non title)

Rhodes Scholars beat Santino and Khali

Ryback had a decent promo. 

Punk and Cena are still to come.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Lots of adults in that crowd. Why are they such stiffs.


Probably just took their kids and are wondering what the hell are they watching.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't get why you people still think Punk will be there. He wasn't advertised at all.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RFalcao said:


> Was Punk on the show already?


Nope, the whole world is waiting though.

Seriously people blame him for ratings. Does ANYBODY watch this crap & go "WOW this is MUST see TV" ... Cena's the champ, I see no improvement.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Xevoz said:


> He did say CROWDS and let's face it, the Europeans last week made that crowd


Well the Europeans are pretty much better than the Americans at most, so was it a surprise?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Any time they need to turn a heel face they need to just bring Shiek out to make them humble.

Random thought of the day.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



all in all... said:


>


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait...

This is heel vs. heel.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



NearFall said:


> Honestly I am sorry you didn't sleep longer.


Adverts are pretty entertaining I guess.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Hey, Kaitlyn's tweet trying to snap on AJ made TV. It's probably the only way we'll see her this week.


Kaitlyn's tweets always get on TV. I think they're gonna get a push soon.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> Completle silence for Ziggler, i dont think hes aa credible champ.


Same could be said for the WWE champ.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This show couldn't have been much worse so far, not a single good segment.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :kg2


more athletic than bigE


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> Completle silence for Ziggler, i dont think hes aa credible champ.


Have a fucking day off. Because this crowd has been so hot for everyone else... Fool.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger is reminding me of Cole in the King/Cole mania match. Crowd doesn't want to see him with extended offense.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The question is where is The Shield? Hrm..


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Ziggler loses to Swagger, I'm not even going to wait for the Punk segment if it happens.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

If Europeans honestly like that Fandangoing shit then they are bigger dorks than I thought.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Aj with that look


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> *Damn THIS CROWD makes the Corpus Christi TNA Crowd look like shit* :lmao:


A crowd that boos Joseph Park is by default the worst crowd ever.


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Top moments on Raw tonigh...
1. I'd F*ck me
2. #Iatethebones
3. Ryback rules


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shame..this match is pretty good....But the crowd Fucking blows!!!!!!!! I swear...this is worse than the IMPACT ZONE used to have lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is this for the belt, sorry I've been dozing off.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



all in all... said:


> more athletic than bigE


:romo3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Someone hand Dutch a bullwhip and a chaw of 'backer please. *


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

why are some of you completely missing the point. It wouldn't matter if you had the exact same people in that crowd tonight as last week it still wouldn't be the same. It wasn't just the people that made it, it was the timimg if the show (wrestlemania weekend) people being far more drunk than they normally would be etc . Crowd ijn uk will be better of course for similar reasons... Alcohol and special occasion.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

no sign of Mark "ratings" Henry tonight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fun to watch Ziggler work the face in this match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cole- King you've been in the ring with Swagger (Yeah remember when i hired him to kick your ass so i could beat you?" oh yeah we're not supposed to remember that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SHIELD takes out Punk for some reason. He's written out until Payback.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



antdvda said:


> If Europeans honestly like that Fandangoing shit then they are bigger dorks than I thought.


I agree.

repped.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Vince should just fire the majority of the roster and just hold RAW on Brock's farm every week. Two hours of Brock chasing 3MB around a field and the last hour consisting of him F5ing them in his barn.

Would be cheaper to run, would be more entertaining than this show and Brock would probably enjoy it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


>


so he's always had that wack ass haircut? 

LEL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Is it me OR does Big E look kinda like he wants to turn on Ziggler???*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

some mighty fine rasslin' going on here


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SWAGGAH!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

crap


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lmao zigler cant even win a handicap match? 3vs1.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

.........


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

well turning Raw off!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just started watching... is there anybody in the building in Carolina? I can't hear a thing. It's like a pin drop.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yay! Dolph loses his first match as champion! 

Great booking!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was a good spot, no lie


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Are you kidding me, swagger beats Ziggler in his first match with the title WTF and with THAT?

So barret loses by a ddt and ziggler loses with a stun gun?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

...This fucking company.

This fucking company. :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now that's bullshit.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It happen again?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger!! YES!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lolwut?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh boy. Yep. That just happened.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

_You are bad at this industry WWE_


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE LOGIC


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hmmmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm at Jack fucking Swagger pinning the World Champion


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOOOOOL


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Poor Ziggler.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger won with a Stun-Gun type of move ... yeah ok


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jesus fuck shit christ. Even with the title Ziggles jobs.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I just don't understand this type of booking..........Smfh


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Win championship. Job the next week on free TV.

LOL WWE


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

this day/show keeps getting shittier and shittier


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did WWE acknowledge the Boston explosions at all tonight ?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Well the Europeans are pretty much better than the Americans at most, so was it a surprise?


:clap


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

STRONG HEEL CHAMPION.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So THIS is how they are going to fucking book the champion.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lot of upsets tonight. Every champion lost tonight. Barrett, Ziggler, and Cesaro.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the fudge...why can't Ziggler get ahead?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So the IC and WHC champ lose clean?

WHY DO THEY BOOK FOR THE CHAMP TO LOSE CLEAN AND THEN SAY IT "MAKES THE CASE" FOR HIM TO BE A NUMBER 1 CONTENDERSHIP?!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao :lmao who WROTE this show?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

There are no words.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Way to make your WHC look good

This Ziggler reign isn't lasting long at all


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He actually fucking lost. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Mister Hands said:


> _You are bad at this industry WWE_


Told you.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If you were cheered last week you aint winning this week


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:jaydamn


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddd Ziggler is still jobbing


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So is this make all newly crowned champions lose night? So is Cena gonna lose a match next? :vince5


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So nothings changed for Ziggler then really..

Like I said earlier. The WWE, where the ones with real talent are overshadowed by people no one give a fuck about.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Your WHC people :HHH2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



all in all... said:


> more athletic than bigE


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Kaitlyn's tweets always get on TV. I think they're gonna get a push soon.


Kaitlyn's tweets are going to get a push soon? Niceee.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck this company.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Not even a pull of the tights


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow a "FAIR" win by Swaggy!! lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That sets up your triple threat 

although zigs joins the ranks of jobbin champions


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

(Y)(Y)(Y)WEED THE PEOPLE WINS!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Both the IC and the WHC win titles last week and then loses in non-title matches tonight this fucking company


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This show.....smh

I know they are going for the triple threat but Swagger the poster boy for down syndrome just pinned the world champ.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I WANT PUNK! I WANT PUNK! I WANT PUNK!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










Yeah. This Raw.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lmao everything from last week has come undone.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fpalm EVERYTHING IS GOING WRONG


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cool finish. That all but confirms Ziggler/Swagger/Del Rio for Extreme Rules.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The WWE is pushing a bunch of people I don't care about. 2 weeks away from WM and I can't give a shit about their product.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Are you fucking kidding me?! Ziggler losing his first match after winning the title?!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ah yes, face Del Rio looks more of a heel than Ziggler and Swagger combined


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What the fuck.....


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's a good thing this didn't happen during the match right guys?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HERE'S YOUR SWERVE BOYS! :vince5


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck Swagger


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That right there is the World Heavyweight Champion. :no:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Man, none of the booking makes any fucking sense tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmso :lmso who WROTE this show?


Really stupid people. Possibly NBC execs:hmm:


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Best booking ever!!!!!!! WWE: THEN, NOW, FOREVER!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Match never really got going but I saw some chemistry there, hopefully come ER and without the commercial breaks they put something good together. Also it hurt not having a face in the mix cause the crowd was totally out of it


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE Logic: Have a face try to cripple the heel


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who the fuck booked tonight's show? Seriously.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> Told you.


I owe you a coke


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Swagger just beat Ziggler... CLEAN? WITH A ROLL UP?!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dolph Ziggler could be the worst champion that has held the WHC title, I like him but he's on a mammoth losing streak and he couldn't even finish ADR with a leg injury in under a minute, but that is WWE for ya.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

All we need is some Seat Tea and the Funkasaurus and this night of suck will be complete.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Talentless DUI man beats the hard working talented world heavy weight champion in his first match....okay


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Ziggler loses first match as champion and cleanly?? WTF? lol (FACE PALM)*


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wat


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Oh you didn't know said:


> Did WWE acknowledge the Boston explosions at all tonight ?


John 'Good Guy' Cena will mention it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

My God that off the stage bump from Swagger after the Superkick.  Mick Foley would be proud.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So a triple threat at Extreme Rules then for the WHC?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Deptford said:


> fpalm EVERYTHING IS GOING WRONG


this.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Triple Threat match at Extreme Rules, anyone?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OK so the one thing that wakes this fucking crowd up is ADR? I give up. Si chants... really?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



The Stratusfactor said:


> Lot of upsets tonight. Every champion lost tonight. Barrett, Ziggler, and Cesaro.


It's not called upsets. It's called WWE booking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What i wouldn't give to hear Jim Cornett shooting on the current WWE booking.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Mr. Burns: "So, Dolph Ziggler wins the World Title only to job to Jack Swagger in his first match as champion...YOU STUPID MONKEY!"


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ziggler is the new Christian?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Every heel that was cheered is getting punished. Vince with his annual "FUCK YOU" to the smarks. Happens every second RAW after WM. 

Vince. Just ride off into the sunset. Please.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh well. Looks like it will be a three way at Extreme Rules which I'm perfectly fine with - purely for the fact that gives Ziggler more of a shot at retaining the title. Should be a good match to.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> ...This fucking company.
> 
> This fucking company. :lmao


U.S. title change with no build or hype or advertisement to a man who has been losing for months,
IC and WHC lose clean in their first matches as champs...

*FUCK THIS COMPANY*

:cornette


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE is def trolling the IWC tonight after last weeks crowd


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they dont even book him to be the centre of the feud seeing as he's champion? God damn WWE. And what the hell is that wink about Del Rio


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Obviously it's setting up the most extreme of all matches, the Triple Threat at Extreme Rules.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Chan Hung said:


> Ziggler loses first match as champion and cleanly?? WTF? lol (FACE PALM)


HAHAHA you fools thought WWE was going to invest in Ziggler as champ?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Revenge of Katie Vick?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Man, none of the booking makes any fucking sense tonight.












It'll become much clearer.

Or at least you won't remember this shit in the morning.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Barrett and Ziggler both lost clean 1 week after winning their titles, have this company f'n lost it!? Ziggler losing to Swagger of all people as well fpalm


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Does ziggler really need both his oppenents at ER to be injured to beat them? wwe are going book ziggler like shit even when he's champion


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A Triple Threat is pretty much set now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So reward your "WEED" the people and job your champ lol

Now it's official..RVD to WWE i guess


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dopesick said:


> The show's been alright. They keep spoiling it though by showing Raw every ten minutes or so.


Darn those wrestling breaks. You'd think they'd be courteous enough not to try and interrupt the commercials we've all tuned in to see!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol Ziggler.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmso :lmso who WROTE this show?


I think this is a WWE experiment. For years I've heard of "Leave a hundred monkeys alone in a room with a typewriter and they'll create Shakespeare"...Wonder how many monkeys WWE is using for this show?.....the world may never know.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



x78 said:


> This show couldn't have been much worse so far, not a single good segment.


 Are you serious? Like the first hour and half was good, the US title match crowd was into it, The ADR/Ziggler/Swagger segment earlier on, Orton & Sheamus vs. Big Show, Brock Lesnar beating down 3MB, Rybaack promo. Really? You people complain about the part timers, you cry about everything go ahead and book a Raw show then to perfection.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE still pushing the Rock injury thing.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jesus people how does Ziggler losing surprise any of you, the stipulation was "IF SWAGGER WINS HE GETS A TITLE SHOT"

How much more of a sign do they need to give you? Its gunna be a triple threat at ER


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Vince has definitely given Hunter the night off and is just going nuts backstage with the booking


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Torn abs, back in the gym less than a week later? okay


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk up next.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Convinced the WWE doesn't want older fans. They're constantly telling us to fuck off if we voice our opinions at shows.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh the saviour is here!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I smell what The Rock is cooking. Bullshit!!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally CM Punk!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Phil!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Our savior is about to grace us with his presence.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM Punk next, FINALLY!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE already missing Rock.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM Punk listening to Gorerotted tbh


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sigh... Thanks Vince.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Zigler is a fucking loser, cant even win a 3vs1 handicap match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM Punk looks like he's in giving no fucks mode. I like it. 

Why should he give a fuck about a company who doesn't give a fuck about itself :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FINALLY! CM Punk will try to save this horrific show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

**Honestly guys, i dunno...i mean the Road to Mania was pretty shit...i'll take this over that..but still this Is not much better lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Paul Heyman & CM Punk :mark:

I love Paul Heyman, every time I see him with Brock or Punk - my mind nuts on itself.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm in shock! Swagger getting a clean win over the WHC? After smoking up weed? After failing horribly in his main event push to wrestlemania? After Ziggler got that massive pop last week? What?!!?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Save us Punk.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah I've got a feeling Punk's leaving...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



cavs25 said:


> Talentless DUI man beats the hard working talented world heavy weight champion in his first match....okay


Well, at least don't call Swagger talentless. He's got talent


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



checkcola said:


> The Revenge of Katie Vick?


as soon as vince realizes zombies are popular, it'll happen


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk to save me from this shit and let me sleep once he's done. :bateman


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Two weeks after Mania and we still can't get rid of Roid.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Brown Hippy said:


> CM Punk listening to Gorerotted tbh


Really?

ZOMBIE GRAVEYARD RAPE BONANAZA


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk looks happy.

Guess he will announce he's leaving for a while or he might get taken out by someone.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SPCDRI said:


> U.S. title change with no build or hype or advertisement to a man who has been losing for months,
> IC and WHC lose clean in their first matches as champs...
> 
> *FUCK THIS COMPANY*
> ...


And this is why I refuse to invest money in this company. Yet, I'M the bad guy...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk's coming out to announce that he's taking a hiatus and then we've got to sit through a Cena/Ryback confrontation?

What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here we go what we have all watched this for.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jay & Silent Bob.

Selling me a video game.

In 2013.

Fuck everything about everything.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The last time we are graced by the presence of Punk for awhile

Lets savor the moment


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't get too excited for Punk, probably last time we're seeing him for a while.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena/Ryback closing over Punk? Looks like it won't be anything huge from Punk's promo.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The fans last week didn't really care about Fandango. They were making their own entertainment and the theme is very catchy.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Please Punk, make me have something to watch next week, I can't watch any of this show without you! unk2

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Man I hate to think what RAW will be like whilst Punk is taking his break.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> Zigler is a fucking loser, cant even win a 3vs1 handicap match.


What part of entertainment has confused you, mark?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> Zigler is a fucking loser, cant even win a 3vs1 handicap match.


Technically bra...3 vs 2


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SAVE_US PUNK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why do I feel Brock will take out Punk with Heyman turning on Punk?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Never been so happy to see Punk. This show has been so fucking bad


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Cuñado said:


> Punk's coming out to announce that he's taking a hiatus and then we've got to sit through a Cena/Ryback confrontation?
> 
> What did I do to deserve this?


Become a fan.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Only thing good about tonight so far is the possible return of the old school cage at Extreme Rules for HHH/Lesnar


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



blink_41sum_182 said:


> Who the fuck booked tonight's show? Seriously.


A complete and utter retard.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol. This is the last comment I will make. Gotta see dat pipebomb without dis forumz.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> Jay & Silent Bob.
> 
> Selling me a video game.
> 
> ...


So does this make you one of those fucks talking shit about them on the Internet?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Man I hate to think what RAW will be like whilst Punk is taking his break.


Stick rusty nails in your eyes. It'll be less painful than RAW w/o CM Punk.


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Oh you didn't know said:


> Did WWE acknowledge the Boston explosions at all tonight ?


Doesn't seem like. That would be poor taste if they didn't.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm slowly digging Ziggler..maybe he's turning "tweener"....It also seems Big E is likely to stab him soon in the back...just my opinion. 

As for CM Punk...i'm curious if he'll get PUNKED tonight...we'll see.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SPCDRI said:


> Really?
> 
> ZOMBIE GRAVEYARD RAPE BONANAZA


GAGGED SHAGGED AND BODYBAGGED

Or if you're Tensai.

GAGGED SHAGGED AND SANDBAGGED


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock taking out Punk can still happen. I can't believe they'd just have Punk say, "I'm leaving" Brock can attack Punk, Punk's gone for a bit. Trips/Brock ends while Punk is gone.

Though if all that were going to happen, it would need to close the show.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

save me punk. Tonight made me cornette face. I never fucking cornette face


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> *Every heel that was cheered is getting punished.* Vince with his annual "FUCK YOU" to the smarks. Happens every second RAW after WM.
> 
> Vince. Just ride off into the sunset. Please.


You know there has just got to be something to that. I just don't see it working any other way.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BEST IN THE WORLD :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH HAI WWE CREATIVE..


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Save this show, Punk!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Oh you didn't know said:


> Did WWE acknowledge the Boston explosions at all tonight ?


They will when Cena comes out later.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Man I hate to think what RAW will be like whilst Punk is taking his break.


:cena2rton:lawler:ryback:vince5:delrio:ziggler3:swagger:cole1:show


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank you Mark Henry!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ahahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Leave it to Cena to "likely" acknowledge the Boston tragedy instead of WWE doing it in the beginning lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

MARK HENRY YES YES YES YES


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*DAMN!*


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THAT'S WHAT HE DO!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



AttichudeGal said:


> Doesn't seem like. That would be poor taste if they didn't.


And WWE is, if anything, the standard of good taste


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dats wut I do!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

henry


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah, Mark, we saw this on Smackdown too...just like the handicap match.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's what I do? Wow. Mark Henry....


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

best promo from sheamus so far lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where is The Shield?!?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cena/Ryback closing over Punk? Looks like it won't be anything huge from Punk's promo.


Punk could be dropping another pipebomb and he wouldn't be main eventing over Cena.

MIZARK :mark: :mark: His disdain for Sheamus pleases me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

MArk Henry wants Sheamus now?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



x78 said:


> A complete and utter retard.


Oh shit, Stephanie's booking again?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Saw that coming. Mark RATINGS Henry


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMAO Sheamus got like half a word in.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

MARK "RATINGS" HENRY! THATS WHAT I DO!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

about fucking time I get my HEELry fix


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THATs WHAT I DO!!! :henry1


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's what I do!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

as long as Cena doesnt close the show i'm good

this crowd is trying to end wrestling as a whole tho


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well damn!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Mark Henry! :clay


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GET YOUR HANDS OFF ME!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Random "THAT'S WHAT I DO!"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The only proper reaction to this week's Raw, taken from WithLeather.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck me Henry from nowhere


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Am I the only person that's happy that Kofi got 2 straight wins over Cesaro?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I cant believe the WWE didnt mention the boston bombings and its 1030 and the home office is in CT.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

PUNK!!!! BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank You Mark.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL! I was like aw shit another corny Sheamus interview.....nope! Thank you Mark!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:Henry!!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat ref tenderly laying his hand on Sheamus' thigh.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ratings


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's what He does! ... To ginger goobers


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Seeing Sheamus getting speared by Henry has made my Raw. I hate that cunt.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd woke up a little


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

welp, got an Idea already. Mark Henry should just show up and tackle everything nobody wants to see and proceed to scream thats what I do.

Finally, save me Punk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM Punk looks like he lost his smile


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd was saving their cheers for CM Punk that is all


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ratings just happened


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

not a bad reaction for punk... these fans must be thinking the same thing we all are... PUNK SAVE THIS SHOW


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










He saw you Sheamus. Over his sister. He saw you.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk getting dat Pop


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

These random attacks on Sheamus delivered by Mark Henry reminds me of this:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cm Punk gets the largest reaction of the night. Nothing new here.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Biggest reaction of the night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Poor Punk...seems like a "Lower Uppercarder"...almost "Mid-Card" stats....Seems like a possible "face" turn....although...I PREFER PUNK AS HEEL lol


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

and here we go


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

TNA IS LOOKING BETTER EVERY WEEK.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Blueforce7 said:


> Save this show, Punk!


I don't think he can. The show has been one long unflushable turd so far.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What happened to his earphones :lol


----------



## dean1983 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Alright WWE fans, we gave you one night. Now sit back down and be quiet so we can move on.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



checkcola said:


> CM Punk looks like he lost his smile


Wouldn't be surprised if he does a I lost my smile promo.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nice one Mark


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BEST IN THE WORLD unk2


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk actually looks like he has gotten some sleep.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

another rehash from last smackdown but with a little extra dialogue :lol this company 

however seeing how it got Mark "Ratings" Henry on screen, I dont mind


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shits going down.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"The greatest thing the Devil ever did was make you people believe he didn't exist—and you're looking at him right now."


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk looks legitimately pissed at the crowd.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> welp, got an Idea already. Mark Henry should just show up and tackle everything nobody wants to see and proceed to scream thats what I do.
> 
> Finally, save me Punk


the new "DAMN". sounds good to me. big show will be getting it ever week


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Punk hurting as you can tell from his walking.." 

Looks like he's walking fine to me, maybe slower. Giving Taker extra points?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> *welp, got an Idea already. Mark Henry should just show up and tackle everything nobody wants to see and proceed to scream thats what I do.*
> 
> Finally, save me Punk


I'm on board with that.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



birthday_massacre said:


> I cant believe the WWE didnt mention the boston bombings and its 1030 and the home office is in CT.


Why do you think a babyface won the US title. :lol

Henry randomly trying to make enemies before a world title fight, because he has nothing better to do. :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL: ...I don't know, that's what he does....

JBL no selling the question and answering like a boss.


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Isnt John Cena from the Boston area ?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*So this is how I see it...

Del Rio/Ziggler/Swagger in triple threat at ER, with both challengers hurt giving Dolph the advantage, and he will of course win. Then Swagger beats Kofi for the US title so he and Zeb can be America's champion or some shit like that. Seems like KK only wins back the title to drop it to the next heel. *


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Raw is Generico sign? was that there this entire night or?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dammit Phil, don't go!


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pop for Punk. Albeit not any big but hey the crowd was somewhat alive for 2 seconds.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dat Raw is Generico sign.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk is leaving FFS.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Raw is genericho sing :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The only thing this crowd got right the entire night.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

aw man..Punk lost his smile


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM GOAT. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"RAW IS GENERICO" sign :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shut up lawler


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'll just say it: Punk just got the biggest pop of the night so far.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:henry1 :henry1 :henry1


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Good job by the announce team putting Punk over


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't rush greatness King.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"What's my line, Paul?"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJC93 said:


> He saw you Sheamus. Over his sister. He saw you.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Mark Henry is The New Terry Tate?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I was right, Punk lost his smile


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAT SWERVE, hes fine.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what ever punk was going tosay would have been better with the crowd last week. shame they waited


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Crowd alive for PUNK!*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Someone gag Jerry already. For the love of Christ he can suck the fun out of anything.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM Punk lost his smile! unk2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Punk says he lost his smile and leaves....:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh no  don't go Punk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow, he said that same thing in an interview around Mania. About Vince telling him he needed to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Raw is Generico?? Raw is Punk?? :?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk has come to save us


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ACSplyt said:


> CM Punk lost his smile! unk2


:hbk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DinoBravo87 said:


> TNA IS LOOKING BETTER EVERY WEEK.


Yes..and So is the crowd!! lmfao

Punk putting over the Rock.... = Face Turn coming....Shame i wanted heel Punk still :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

cm punk's reign .. those were the dark days of wwe.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This will eventually set up Punk/Austin. Guarantee it...
























:troll


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



virus21 said:


> And WWE is, if anything, the standard of good taste


Linda probably wants to try become a senator for the THIRD time so they better act like they care. Money and politics...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ACSplyt said:


> CM Punk lost his smile! unk2


Two idiots one thought. :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Those fucking I'm with Owen/I'm with Chris signs have me dying.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*CM Punk, best pop of the night. Him leaving would suck. He's the best thing about this company right now.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk putting over that Rock kid. Think he's got a future in this business.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd chanting "respect" for a bit there?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

PUNK...DON'T CRY!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

"CM PUNK, CM PUNK!!"

"UNDERTAKER CHANTS" lol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Whats wrong with Punk tonight? this promo sucks, and this is comming from a huge punk mark.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ha!
I'm just now catching that "RAW is Generico" sign.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pleas punk dont leave


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Looks like the crowd wants a rematch. WOW.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Duelling chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally the crowd is alive


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

small, "please stay" chant.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd lives!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk is too beloved.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Are the CM Punk chants drowning out the Taker chants?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



AttichudeGal said:


> Linda probably wants to try become a senator for the THIRD time so they better act like they care. Money and politics...


Neither of which helped her last time. She lost by a huge margin


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So there is a crowd tonight, didn't realize it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Undertaker/CM Punk chants are fucking awesome, crowd is alive for the segment.


THANK YOU PUNK


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk waking up that crowd without even saying anything.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh now the crowd wakes up.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

the man's leaving. FUCK ME..


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hes going to "quit" obviously.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Loudest the crowd has been all night


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The crowd wakes the fuck up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM Punk just woke this crowd the fuck up! THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dueling chants out of this dead crowd 

PUNK IS GOD


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Ether said:


> Those fucking I'm with Owen/I'm with Chris signs have me dying.


haha they are quality


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk is gold...


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"I'm done, I'm going home"


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Golden promo right now, and the crowd is finally into it!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO DON'T LEAVE PUNK


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk wakes up the crowd unk


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh hey there crowd, when'd you get here?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He should of at least let the crowd know he lost his smile, hahaha


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Looks like Punk is gonna pull a James Storm.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait...Where's Punk going? Punk come back!!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Come back!

Punk I LOVE YOU!

Don't LEAVE ME!


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk to come back at rumble


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He's leaving .....damn lol

He needs to get beatdown before he disappears and LOSES HIS SMILE.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

See you in 3 months CM Punk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Am I the only one that would lick CM Punk's tears away?*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










Please don't leave us, Punk. I love you so much it hurts.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

There goes my WWE viewership...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk is what keeps me watching. He is one of the greatest mic workers in the history of this business, and he is doing this in one of the shittiest eras of all time.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Glad the crowd came alive for Punk. But what was that all about? Punk gone til when?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Chan Hung said:


> He's leaving .....damn lol
> 
> He needs to get beatdown before he disappears and LOSES HIS SMILE.


CM Punk lost his smile!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He's the hero this company deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cm punking out lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk takes his well-deserved break and returns still massively over.

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Even Punk bailed on this shit show.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Half expecting Jericho to come out and say, I invented this when I came back in 2012


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I should've cared about that so much more than I actually do.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now we wont see Punk for a few months?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

... and with Punk leaving, the quality of WWE programing is about to go down even more. :frustrate

Mad respect for him and Taker's WM match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sooo.... Punk's done?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope he enjoys his vacation.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Everybody say goodbye to Punk for a while. Don't be surprised if Raw ends with Punk laid out in the parking lot. 

I'm still hoping for Brock/Punk seeds to be planted.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So damn, predictable....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CM PUNK HAS LOST HIS SMILE :sadpanda


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Injured Punk = Commentary Punk!??


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So is Punk gonna do an AJ Styles?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that would lick CM Punk's tears away?*


I'd lick more than those tears.


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank You, Based Punk.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk took his ball and went home :austin


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

First The Rock leaves and now Punk?! This is all a conspiracy against me .


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:jose























enaldo Somebody PM me when he returns, k?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well, that was kinda anti-climactic.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

DAMNIT PUNK!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Promo of the night. unk2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheDeadMan86 said:


>


Punk/Michaels at WM 30 Smile on a Pole match :russo


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Someone email me when he gets back. I'll be on vacation too.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dear god Raw is going to be absolutely intolerable without Punk.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

judging by how much that dead crowd came alive for him, I am pumped to see the reaction whenever he does return

Going to be tough watching with him gone though


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

he's gonna cry in the car


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TaylorFitz said:


> I hope he enjoys his vacation.


And pounding Lita.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

For what it's worth, punk is advertised for money in the bank here in Philly.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That segment sucked and the crowd only came alive for a dueling chant that wasn't event that loud.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That should have been the promo Cena gave after he last to the Rock at last years Mania.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well that was lame


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm legitimately sad. Happy Trails Punk, see you at Summerslam.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that would lick CM Punk's tears away?*


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk showing Cena how you do a Redemption story. please don't go Punk unk3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm a Punk fan, but have been saying for weeks he needs time off. I'm glad he's getting it.

Also, this will show just how shitty a Cena Dominated WWE can truly be.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Okay..so i'm kinda disappointed but it appears Punk leaves..comes back as a face?? Oh well...It's all good.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Punk chants > Taker chants

Did he just quit? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why didn't they just put him back at commentary for a while


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope they end up bringing Punk back in Chicago.


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ChainGangRed said:


> There goes my WWE viewership...


.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Out with the old, in with the new. Time for Ryback da gawd :clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



JEKingOfKings said:


> And pounding Lita.


Didn't they almost bang on her podcast or whatever


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Brock Lesnar is gonna lay Punk out in the parking lot to end Raw. With Heyman yellling "WHY BROCK"


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I just laugh at how much fans love Punk

2 weeks ago he's kayfabe licking Bearer's ashes

Now he's a sad panda

It's ok Punk we love you, twitter the world when you're coming back.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ah shit.. Miss him already. unk3


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And there goes the only reason to watch Raw.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk is gonna go aj styles on the wwe


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



NathWFC said:


> Dear god Raw is going to be absolutely intolerable without Punk.


People say last weeks raw was pretty good but Punk wasn't on it...:drake1


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Punk/Michaels at WM 30 Smile on a Pole match :russo


*Waits for a person with a Russo avatar to say this is a good idea...*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> Promo of the night. unk2


And all that competition for it. Ryback sweating and breathing hard and Fandango bombing. 

Don't mind Punk taking a vacation to heal up, he needs it.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*









Yesterday with Lita, they Attend UFC TUF Finale In Las Vegas.

The guy will enjoy the break


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



HHHGame78 said:


> Injured Punk = Commentary Punk!??


Injured Punk = Injured Punk banging his side piece in the comfort of his own home.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Someone email me when he gets back. I'll be on vacation too.


yeah, this is me too


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

he should have gone on vacation after MITB 2011
and left with the belt

imagine how dope that storyline would have been
and imagine how dope his return would be

BUT VINCE RUINS EVERYTHING


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Barto said:


> Even Punk bailed on this shit show.


*HAHAHA Repped..good one lol!! That EXPLAINS it lol


OH UH...BOKKER TURNING HEEL!!!!!!!!! LOL*


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Aw crap, now Punk's gonna start doing drugs and abusing women


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Eulonzo said:


> Didn't they almost bang on her podcast or whatever


What? Never heard of that.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



darksideon said:


> That segment sucked and the crowd only came alive for a dueling chant that wasn't event that loud.


:clap
People act like the crowd went bonkers.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Do you have to beat champions to be the number one contender for that title? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Booker with that Sean John shirt. Didn't even know that was still made.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Emerald Flow said:


> I just laugh at how much fans love Punk
> 
> 2 weeks ago he's kayfabe licking Bearer's ashes
> 
> ...


Once you are in the "fans respect you" box, its very hard to get out of it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Triple Threat YES


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

sucks that Punk is leaving for a bit, but no one else deserves a rest more than him.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Handle your business, dog. Handle your business.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Booker laying down the law.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dafuq? A wild Divas matched appeared


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:ass Kaitlyn


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Divas match?
Thanks WWE, i needed to take a piss.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The WWE Diva champion gets a jobber intro?

And the Diva match is the main event LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hey Kaitlyn, where is her Tweets?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Will another champion lose?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hey it's that lady who tweets sometimes! And she's holding some kind of belt


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk deserves a break. Been a superb run carrying the company these last 2 years.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Boobies Bella in action!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

For those of you wanting a divas match..........I hate you all.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

YOU BETTA HANDLE YO BIDNESS, DAWG


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nikki's wrestling Kaitlyn. Someone backstage must be trying to get a wardrobe malfunction out of the night.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*









Booker does not approve of this, dawg.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shit break for me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> I hope they end up bringing Punk back in Chicago.


*Pop of the year when that music hits. :mark::mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HANDLE YO BUSINESS


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Champion not getting an entrance again. Urgh.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh great a divas match to save the show


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleHsNose said:


> People say last weeks raw was pretty good but Punk wasn't on it...:drake1


Last week had one of the hottest crowds of all time and the most epic MITB cash in of all time. Simple.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dat kaitlyn


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wonder if Cenation kiddies know Cena is with one of these evil Bella twins


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

all we need now it Kaitlyn to pop that button


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A divas match? There getting desperate


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh boy, Kaitlyn with her Mortal Kombat Sonya cosplay ring gear. DEM FINGERLESS GLOVES.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why didn't Kaitlyn come out with an entrance and the Bellas just be in the ring?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Jigsaw83 said:


> sucks that Punk is leaving for a bit, but no one else deserves a rest more than him.


There are tons of wrestlers on that roster who deserve a break just as much as him.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If the Bella Twins try to do the switcharoo all the ref has to do is look at her chest!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL is awesome! 

"If you're agreeing with me, then I must be wrong!" LOL!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do you have to beat champions to be the number one contender for that title? :lmao :lmao


Yep, it's all part of the "to be the man, you've got to beat the man...and then beat them again with the title on the line".

Stupid, I know, but WWE logic is like that.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Twin magic works, that'd be dumb due to Nikki's... assets being quite identifiable.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I WANT PUNK! I WANT PUNK! I WANT PUNK! I WANT PUNK! I WANT PUNK! I WANT PUNK!

I'm glad he's finally getting that break he wanted in '11, but this sucks as a viewer......


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Like A Boss said:


> Divas match?
> Thanks WWE, i needed to take a piss.


and you couldn't go at any other part of the show because the whole show has been 10/10 right?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'd love a threesome with the Bella Twins (YUMMY)


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> There are tons of wrestlers on that roster who deserve a break just as much as him.


Like the Undertaker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I always hoped Kaitlyns Ultimate Warrior gear would end up being used.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DX-Superkick said:


> Why didn't Kaitlyn come out with an entrance and the Bellas just be in the ring?


Kaitlyn isn't dating a main eventer


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Does Twin Magic still work when one of them has giant fake boobies?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Pretty sad.. Best bumps of the night have been Kaitlin on the apron and the bella's.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kaitlyn with that g-string.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"LOOOOSER!" I love the Bellas way more than I should.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Useless Bellas :no:


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I stool don't know the Bellas by name. Just know them as big-titted Bella and little-tit Bella. Lol JBL!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dammit WWE, there's only so much my bladder can excrete during a 3 hour Raw.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lawler


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Teddy had that "I knew I should have went with a tag match" Face


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who are the tag team champions?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

'One is larger than the other' I see what you did there. :lawler


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*One twin getting a boob job and the other not is like me getting a boob job on my right breast but leaving my left breast alone... how does that make sense?*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

kaitlyn takes some nasty looking bumps. probably just doesn't know how to protect herself right, but it looks cool.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Whale tail :datass


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nikki Bella in the Main Event of Raw :cornette


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



DX-Superkick said:


> Why didn't Kaitlyn come out with an entrance and the Bellas just be in the ring?


Do you want to hear her entire Entrances Theme?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If they try to pull twin magic when the ugly one has gained about 10 pounds in one specific area, the refs get a special place on the short bus.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Bellas with that shit talking.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Coffey said:


> Oh boy, Kaitlyn with her Mortal Kombat Sonya cosplay ring gear. DEM FINGERLESS GLOVES.


This is the internet. Type the word "porn" in a search engine and get all of the fans cheering this crap to do same. Then MAYBE we can stop having these boring ass divas matches as your attention will be elsewhere.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Jigsaw83 said:


> sucks that Punk is leaving for a bit, but no one else deserves a rest more than him.












Last time he had time off was the last 4 months of 2007


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jerry is walking a tight line. Cena and Goatface will come fuck you up


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

There goes the only reason to watch the show. Will await his return.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Best part about divas matches is the commentary


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL burying dem implants


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Either Cole and JBL are dumb or there playing off King referencing one Bella has bigger tits.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao Well JBL has a point.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> Pretty sad.. Best bumps of the night have been Kaitlin on the apron and the bella's.


You forget Slater's F5's on the barrier.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lawler :lawler :lawler


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One of the worst Raw I've seen. Not one good match...not one good segment...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ok these chicks need to get off my TV screen right now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wrap this up now cmon


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Time for an RVD chant


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Snapmare of the year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Damn..sucks Punk's gone for a good while...his mic work will be missed.

Fuck this is Boring...for a big ass crowd this crowd sucks :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


> Last time he had time off was the last 4 months of 2007


You're right. He deserves it. Oh how I wish he would take some time off. How does to the end of time sound?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao King :lawler


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


>


Cena smelling Nikki from last night! :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bellas have such perfect slutty voices <3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd can't even get a boring chant going


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This match is getting an unnecessary amount of time.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



virus21 said:


> Kaitlyn isn't dating a main eventer


conspiracy.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Deptford said:


> yeah, this is me too





SpeedStick said:


> Last time he had time off was the last 4 months of 2007


Yeah because he insists on cramming himself down our throats every week.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol hopefully human resources gets king fired


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

why is this match so long


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This match has gone way too fucking long, ha ha.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'd give anything for the SHIELD to come down and demolish all three divas.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

stalling for the big main event between Ryback and Cena!


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Waiting for a Bella malfunction, $$ well spent


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bob the Jobber said:


> You forget Slater's F5's on the barrier.


Your right. Another diva.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

King/JBL cracking me up for once


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This has gone on about five min. too long.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena's promo better be good...false hope?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I like Kaitlyn in theory.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheGoat said:


> Nikki Bella in the Main Event of Raw :cornette


Nikki Bella in the Main Event of Raw :cena2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm gonna call it a night.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The fucking main event of Raw


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm back with grapes, you jelly? :kane


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena of all people deserves a break

And he's the one guy we all want to take a break. But he won't because that would make the smarks happy. God forbid that happens.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

For those who NEVER have seen TNA, tonight should give you a reason to give it one chance :lmao

I'm a big WWE mark but lately i think something is missing..the Road to Mania blew donkey sperm..and it's not been much better since.


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That implant comment by King made me audibly laugh, Bout time he did something remotely good lately.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A Divas match that's gone on longer than 2 minutes, get the fuck outta here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THEY'RE DOING TWIN MAGIC

PLACE ON THE SHORT BUS FOR THAT REF


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Holy shit this match is still going on, lol.


----------



## dean1983 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

JBL gets the line of the night for two weeks in a row


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally that train wreck is over.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:no:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did she just win by throwing her against the ropes?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wait two STUN GUNS for the win tonight???


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OK, um, how did Kaitlyn not see the switch?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What? She hit her head... on the ropes?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ROPE TO THE NECK... FATALITY.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Really Ref? are you Blind?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ummm... Ref, you idiot


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Tbf you wouldn't notice the switch in the moment


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They actually did it.
I can't. 

Lawler with that shade :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what bullshit is this??


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kaytlin is pretty.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao King ain't giving this up.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Barto said:


> Jerry is walking a tight line. Cena and Goatface will come fuck you up


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCK THE CHAMPIONS!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Cena of all people deserves a break
> 
> And he's the one guy we all want to take a break. But he won't because that would make the smarks happy. God forbid that happens.


This


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback Rules.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This ref is blind or gay. :no:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How does twin magic still work?

Da Fuckery


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Keyfabe; none of the Bellas have implants.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol Jerry "The Smaller one"


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

oh God enough of this switching gimmick with the Bella twins, gets so old


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bellas for divas champ again :mark:

:lmao at pinning Kaitlyn by throwing her into the ropes


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OMG king must be getting those lines from Vince himself


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> If they try to pull twin magic when the ugly one has gained about 10 pounds in one specific area, the refs get a special place on the short bus.


THEY DID IT THEY FUCKING DID IT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

have to wonder why they didn't do that twin magic about 7 minutes ago, would have saved us from 7 minutes of boredom


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"I think the smaller one took the victory" :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*










:lmao back it up for the ref


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

People who went for a piss during that, missed some gold on commentary.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Shadowcran said:


> This is the internet. Type the word "porn" in a search engine and get all of the fans cheering this crap to do same. Then MAYBE we can stop having these boring ass divas matches as your attention will be elsewhere.


WTF are you talking about? I was making fun of her...Jesus.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback rules is next.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Highlight of the show was Bork being a beast :brock


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HOW DOES TWIN MAGIC WORK NOW? CAN YOU NOT TELL THEY HAVE DIFFERENT TITS


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Absolutely hilarious.



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Highlight of the show was Bork being a beast :brock


And yes, 100%.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THEY REALLY DID TWIN MAGIC WTF?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So if Ryback is here live tonight why did he have a promo from the titantron earlier?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait, Ryback is telling us what's on his mind again? STUUUUUUUUUUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



GaresTaylan said:


> The fucking main event of Raw


Wow...yupp....that folks is the Main Event :clap

My..how the mighty WWE has fallen..

Save us Ryback lol...you're the last hope to this shit of a show. :gun:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why would anyone have to wonder what's on Ryback's mind? HE CUT A 40 MINUTE PROMO NOT TWO HOURS AGO IT WAS REMARKABLY COHERENT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why would anyone want the IC title? Winning the IC title means losing to World Champions and main-eventers easily.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

King - "You have to wonder what's on Ryback's mind."

Ryback's Mind - " ".


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why was the ref raising two arms? The hell? Was he in on it!?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Referees can't even hear chairshots with their back turned. Did you guys really expect them to be able to tell twins apart just because one has bigger boobs?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck me this is awful.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lets go Skip Sheffield

Yep yep yep! What it do!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So wait...The only way to determine the #1 contender for the IC title is by battle royale, but to determine the #1 contender for every other championship is for the challenger to defeat the champion in a non title match. ...LOGIC!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> If they try to pull twin magic when the ugly one has gained about 10 pounds in one specific area, the refs get a special place on the short bus.


Wes Brisco saved him a seat in the back


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The ropes have more victories tonight then Ziggler does in his title run so far.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheBkMogul said:


> Why was the ref raising two arms? The hell? Was he in on it!?


I think its going to be a running joke where King is the only one who sees that this shouldn't work


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So.. what an amazing Divas match. :no:

Honestly, I'd appreciate the divas's matches more if they weren't held back.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



PoisonMouse said:


> HOW DOES TWIN MAGIC WORK NOW? CAN YOU NOT TELL THEY HAVE DIFFERENT TITS


I said the same thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The ref raised both of their hands :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Every singles champion has lost tonight.

Except of course for Cena. :cena2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

CHECK THOSE RING ROPES!!!! SOME SKULLDUGGERY HERE!!! ....who cares anyway? this is a throwaway Raw.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback just saw his burial plot by Cena on the walk to the ring. Right next to Cesaro's corpse.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> King - "You have to wonder what's on Ryback's mind."
> 
> Ryback's Mind - " ".


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

2 weeks in a row the divas match has a weak finish dropping someone on the ropes knocks them out? Last weak i forget what it was but it was pretty weak to.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



virus21 said:


> Kaitlyn isn't dating a main eventer


Is she dating Matt Striker?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TJC93 said:


> Wait, Ryback is telling us what's on his mind again? STUUUUUUUUUUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID


*Exactly...the booking is done tonight by some random chimp or monkey lol

Makes no fucking sense...

Cena was to call out Ryback yet they show Ryback going to the ring before that lmfao

I can pretty much already sum up this show as* :kane


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So the only champions that will win tonight are Team Hell No?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Gotta love the booking tonight two wrestlers lose by being dropped on the ropes.


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Bionic_Brony said:


> If the Bella Twins try to do the switcharoo all the ref has to do is look at her chest!


Nikki is the larger one.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The WWE really don't care :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Which Twin has the boob job because honestly it looks stupid to me, really don't suit her.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SpeedStick said:


> Is she dating Matt Striker?


I have no idea


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What's on RyBack's mind? Did you not see his promo earlier, Jerry?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Remember when Trish/Lita main-evented Raw?

Yeah, that's long gone.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RFalcao said:


>


Between this pic and Cena talking about Cesaro's nipples, I'm getting more convinced that he swings both ways.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What's on Ryback's Mind, King?

Random thoughts of food and some stubble.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

come on the shield


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> The ref raised both of their hands :lmao


You are right he did LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"The Great White" Ring Rope.

Double duty for the night.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I've been playing the original Smackdown game recently ...

Anybody remember those cut scenes?

"I wonder what Edge & Christian are talking about?"

Shit like that, yeah that's the WWE in 2013


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now THIS is bizarro land..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kane's head looks so... Triangular in that mask


Cena to say he didn't help Ryback because he's the leader of da Shield


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait has shield came out yet tonight? I haven't watched the whole thing


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Big Dog said:


> Which Twin has the boob job because honestly it looks stupid to me, really don't suit her.


If you can't tell which one has the implants, why are you saying it looks stupid?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> The ref raised both of their hands :lmao


you called it you win


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're having that match on live tv? :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Remember when Trish/Lita main-evented Raw?
> 
> Yeah, that's long gone.


Remember when Trish and Lita were here and the division didn't suck?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Watch Cena get pop of the night :fpalm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm curious to see which segment on this show loses the most amount of viewers.



virus21 said:


> Remember when Trish and Lita were here and the division didn't suck?


Nope.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Every singles champion has lost tonight.
> 
> Except of course for Cena. :cena2


ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN IN WWE! :vince

Except Cena losing


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Highlights of this show:

Brock being Brock
Photo of Shield/Taker and Hell No for next week
Oh, and Mark Henry's 15 second appearance.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Get your hands off me.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's what he does!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmaoteam hell no and taker vs shield is the biggest main event in raw history> Really cole?? Did he really just say that


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



imthemountie said:


> Wait has shield came out yet tonight? I haven't watched the whole thing


Nope. The Shield haven't been seen all night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Chan Hung said:


> *Exactly...the booking is done tonight by some random chimp or monkey lol
> 
> Makes no fucking sense...
> 
> ...


Didn't you know, It's Happy Take Your Chimp to Work Day


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



virus21 said:


> Remember when Trish and Lita were here and the division didn't suck?


I truly miss them.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena with that pop


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Mark Henry feels protective of Big Show.

:show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yay! Its that guy I hate!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

you know this crowd sucks when cena isnt getting booed


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THAT WHAT I DO! Best part of the show :henry1


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why isn't he wearing his new shirt?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FUCK YOU SOUTH STOP CHEERING CENA


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John cena being cheered? Is this life?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena and Punk got the only pops of the night...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

GET CHO HANS OWF ME :henry1 :henry1 :henry1


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He changed into the yellow shirt.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

the champ is here, cena 13 time wwe world champion.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I wish Cena tripped running down the ramp one day


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hold on what was that


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dopesick said:


> If you can't tell which one has the implants, why are you saying it looks stupid?


I can tell which one has the implants, I just don't know the name of the one who has the implants.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

you mad iwc?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Emerald Flow said:


> I've been playing the original Smackdown game recently ...
> 
> Anybody remember those cut scenes?
> 
> ...


I think you just discovered how the writers are getting their ideas!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fandango's sign! :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

10 bucks saids Cena is going to dedicate tonight to the victims of the Boston explosions, no mention of it what so ever tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what happened to that crappy shirt from last week?


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Highlights of this show:
> 
> Brock being Brock
> Photo of Shield/Taker and Hell No for next week
> Oh, and Mark Henry's 15 second appearance.


Don't forget the replay of a match from last week


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Dropping the title on the floor, like a prick


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RTIME = NOW GUISE!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHAT AM I WATCHING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I can smell that soccer mom's excitement for Cena from here.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

He actually wore the yellow shirt. Well played, John.

Looks like WWE won't have to do any crowd editing this time :vince


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Those high pitch screams...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Amazing how they can go from the best crowd to the worst crowd in a span of a week


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Y U SHING UR OWN THEME SHENA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

When I have sex I'm going to remember to never give up because John Cena told me.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OK CM Punk chants during this inc shitty promo, you can do it ********.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Teddy Long was on Raw, TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA!! on Smackdown!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So where is Ryback?? IS HE STILL WALKING TO THE RING? LMFAO Lame ass Booking...

This show makes him look like a genius ->:russo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ryback rules was the worst part of that promo and what does cole do, calls attention do it LOL


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Supposed to be holding the belt backwards?

This guy is a fucking G

... yeah anyways


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I wish Cena tripped running down the ramp one day


You and me both!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Hajduk1911 said:


> what happened to that crappy shirt from last week?


I thought it was way too heelish, the design.


----------



## tigershark_07 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here comes Ryback "Roderick" Rules, big brother of the wimpy kid. Perhaps he can bob his head to his new music "Exploded Diaper".


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I wish Cena tripped running down the ramp one day


I would honestly laugh if he tried sliding into the ring and botched in completely.
Like he hits the apron and tears a quad in the process.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Stop cheering stop cheering


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I'm calling some cheap pops for sending out his thoughts and prayers to Boston or some shit


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I think cena just said "i have 3 balls and a vagina".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



genocide_cutter said:


> John cena being cheered? Is this life?


I don't want to live on this planet anymore


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

It's nice and refreshing to see John Cena as champion. 

unk2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Ryback


*2000th post woo*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

like 10 people booing Cena. this crowd :no:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Corny Cena Alert.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And we're back to the same old goofy smiley John Cena. :cena2


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

huh?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Soon Cena will have the ability to change the color of his shirt with his mind :cena3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Kick his ass Ryback!!! "Feed me more!!" "Feed me more!!"


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena's favourite fans are in the south.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Ryback??


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No what WWE writers do is play Universe Mode in WWE 13. They get storylines from there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh great, we're back to THIS Cena this week fpalm


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WWE wants us to believe Brock cant beat Cena, but Ryback can

:vince3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena, shut the fuck up.

Right now.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THE RYBACK ? WTF


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The champ is here.... THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hope the Shield beats Cena up and Ryback watches


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucking worse than ever

I hate this bright yellow shirt bastard


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*FEEDING TIME! :ryback*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Back to super cena that takes nothing seriously. I loathe him. Isn't he tired of this shit?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh fuck off Cena

You could hear a pin drop right now


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena spoke for 10 seconds and gave me cancer in the process.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback RULEZZZZZ


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ZERO reaction for THE RYBACK

Too bad because he got the shit cheered out of him last week.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"The Ryback is...there!"
Oh god, Cena.
FEED ME MORE! FEED ME CENA!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So... that Bully Ray, amirite guys?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Crowd don´t care about either. :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Of course the crowd cheers for Cena. Fuck's sake.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ya know guys you really shouldn't discuss your relationship issues in public


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why is Cena talking like Bill Cosby?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No Shield tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here comes the justified heel. Yey logic!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

back to status quo.


and this is why i stopped watching for 5 years.

"youve destroyed everyone in your path" 

but you lost at mania...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

no reaction for Ryback :lol:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally the Ryback has come back to be fed some more!


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Either my stream is shitty or the fans are, I didn't hear any boos when superman came out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd loves Cena lol Go figure.....

"Feed me more!!" "Feed me more!!!"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't care, repost the damn Maria gif!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Feed Me More chants.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I just honestly can't get past the "raise & lower arms/march around the ring" mannerisms of Ryback. Sorry guys. It's one step too dumb.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol at the fans trying to catch Rybacks shirt and not realising it landed on the top rope.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TheGoat said:


> I hope the Shield beats Cena up and Ryback watches


The Shield doesn't give two shits and a giggle of this toss-away Raw.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They must book it this bad on purpose to see how far they can get with making the show as terrible as possible. How else could a human being possibly write this?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback's definitely a heel. Cole is shitting on his logic.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They are standing FACE TO FACE in the ring. Why are they not brawling or some shit?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wait, Ryback has destroyed everything in his path? He's literally lost every single Pay-Per-View match in the last six months!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Khakisssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL BOTCH


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

God damnit I hate Cena


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So Ryback got Brad Maddox's career started, put over Punk, put over the Shield and hates Cena. He's the W.W.E.'s largest smark!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF? someone fucked up!


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wtf was that shot?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena- You've destroyed everyone in your path.

Except whoever he was facing on PPV.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback has a little nipslip going on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OMG :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What's Shield doing?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"You have destroyed everything in you path."

You know, except the Shield. And Punk.

:lmao What was that.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can Cena Rise Above Hate and Hustle to Beat The Monster?

YAWN


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

wtf?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I turned on Raw, heard Cena got cheered, knew this crowd sucked, turned the channel.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I really hope they don't blow all that momentum Ryback created earlier with this segment.

Also, I guess they're not going to reference the Boston bombings at all tonight.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH SHIT


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"you have destroyed everything in your path!"

0-6 PPV record


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was that Shield?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What was that? Was that The Shield?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield??????


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They just showed the shield :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

what the hell was that


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ugh... end this now.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The fuk?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

incoming shield:O


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena is a corny piece of shit...What the Fuck was in the background?????????????????????


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Camera botch :lol*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Just Meathook him so we can go home, Ryback.

Was that the Shield? WAS THAT SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield :mark:


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMFAO SHIELD


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SHIELD!
BOTCH!

:mark:!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF was that? LOL. Shield are coming yo.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena is so boring.


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I saw a shield!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I can't. :lmao


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was that the Shield?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

hahahah whoops


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

dat camera botch showing the shield waiting :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Nice camera botch there.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was that the shield?


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

See the shield there


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You fucked up the shield


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Camera botch?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I would like to apologize on behalf of all South Carolina/North Carolina crowds. Sorry guise. :batista3


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well, the Shield is coming. Lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol they done goofed!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What was that camera shot??


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Quick shot of The Shield! :mark:

Best moment of the segment.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is HHH messing with the controls again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Tedorse said:


> Wtf was that shot?


I was hoping it was teh shield


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Camera botch


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What the hell was that? The Shield?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

haha camera man....


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

.....just wow


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL Shield.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Sounds like we got ol' Southern Jaaawwn tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORING CHANTS FOR CENA... AGAIN


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Some faint boring chants!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL @ shield botch


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Uh oh.. :datass MY BOYS ARE COMING! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Gonna go out on a limb and say that the shield is coming out


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ROTFL the camera gave it away!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Boring chants? Roflmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Boring.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Feed John Cena some Kryptonite, Ryback!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Faint Boring chants.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

well we got a boring chant for the third week in a row at least, small one, but still a boring chant


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"John, I was taking a shit. Mark got to the stage entrance first."


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did they just botch a Shield run-in? Totally looked like Rollins there.

And this boring ass promo.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:gun: this show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Spoiler alert - We fucked up. :lmao


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BORING! BORING! 

Random Rollins appearance.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BOTCH :lol:


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If that was one purpose that was awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was the best thing ever. :lmao
Dat production.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"BORING" "BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRING" 

"CENA IS BORINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG"


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fuck Cena and his twisting of chants.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

no it fucking wasnt. that promo was well done. not boring at all


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I can't tell if Ryback stole RVD's clothes of Buff Bagwell's because of the airbrush.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The WWE is expert on ruining things. LOL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I salute the brave few who tried to make something of this crowd tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How did they even botch that


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

can someone describe exactly what they showed? i missed it


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Don't thank that was the shield. Think it was just a runner backstage


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena shut the fuck up so the Shield can come out!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Someone's getting fired :vince4*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Someone in the back getting fired tonight :lmao


----------



## Deadman713 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback's nipple is sticking out and nice camera botch.... Shield incomiing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*I predict that the Shield will make an appearance, y'all.*

lmao


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena fpalm


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Boring chants for Cena. Damn right, you bland fucker.*


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That ryback nipple hanging loose


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



PowerandGlory said:


> haha camera man....


wasnt the camera man, it was the director


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Somebody's getting fired :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What in the blue hell was that????


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dopesick said:


> Why is Cena talking like Bill Cosby?


Who knows but


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John Cena, dat troll. :cena2


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

No cena, you're not slick.

The 5 ******** chanting boring were directed at you.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Even the production truck is snoozing over this show/crowd.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Boring chants are the one thing that Cena can't smile off. Fucking chump. God he sucks.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Aww I missed the camera botch. Lame.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

At least Cena is not cheesing it up (yet)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Coming in late, are they really doing a fucking "I blame John Cena" straight heel turn? Fucking hell.......it couldn't get any worse


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Uh, I don't think HBK, Triple H and Orton are your friends. Oh wait, all faces are friends with each other.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

1 million pounds on the shield turning up


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I don't like Cena's "serious voice"


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

For a second he's about to say "BROTHER" instead of "Jack"


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Ryback


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol @ Cena referring to Orton as his friend. Didn't know friends kicked each other's dad's in the skull.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Hajduk1911 said:


> well we got a boring chant for the third week in a row at least, small one, but still a boring chant


That chant explains the WHOLE SHOW....

Fuck Cena talks more than Triple h!! :frustrate


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Only Daniel Bryan can call him "The Ryback". :no:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



AnalBleeding said:


> can someone describe exactly what they showed? i missed it


Shield in some ambulance


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why is he still calling him 'The' Ryback :lmao


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena randomly finds his Boston accent....


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Am i the only one who's noticed Ryback's nip slip :jaydamn


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Fucking cut him off already.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Stop calling him 'The Ryback' :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

R.I.P Cameraman  Someone is meeting hhh


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dark Kent said:


> I turned on Raw, heard Cena got cheered, knew this crowd sucked, turned the channel.


Bates Motel ftw..

All these soccer moms..geez...

I smell the creamed panties from here.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So what's the odds of a shield run-in?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This whole segment is ruined :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OH MY GOD HE SAID PIECE.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Friends? Fuck off Cena.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You can hear the echo of the mic.

This is amazing, so quiet. I can't believe this.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

How does Cena know what's going on between Ryback's legs?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield are scheduled to run in tonight

Source: PWInsider


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dunmer said:


> lol @ Cena referring to Orton as his friend. Didn't know friends kicked each other's dad's in the skull.


:lmao

Dat WWE logic


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BURN!!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Jerry _"Did you see what I saw earlier?"_

LOL


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Umm what


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"Did you see what I saw earlier?" :lawler


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

King saw something. 0.0


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John Cena talking about a man's piece.

:vince3


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I loved that nod Ryback did in response to Cena saying he should be pissing himself


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena is brutal right now, ugh


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol they're trying to acknowledge it


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Come out already Shield


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*FUCKING SIERRA ALREADY*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

You were supposed to be my friend, Cena!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Dunmer said:


> lol @ Cena referring to Orton as his friend. Didn't know friends kicked each other's dad's in the skull.


In WWE Faces = Friends.

:vince5


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Remember when wrestlers in the middle of a feud actually hated each other to the point where they wanted to beat each other's face in and would never just stand in the middle of the ring talking about their feelings to each other?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I dont want to see Ryback turn heel.......

Cena sucks........"Feed me more!!!!!!!!!!!"

HAHA King covering up the CAMERA BOTCH!!! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

now the king, cole and JBL are commenting on it LOL


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao trying to cover up that botch


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And now the commentary team is trying to play off that botch. "did you see what I saw?"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lmao Smooth Cole and Lawler, real smooooooooth.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

did someone say quiet i know what i just saw


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LMAO :lawler


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

We need that clip from Botchamania of Heyman getting pissed in the control room over a camera shot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Is Jerry having a stroke or just talking to himself?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*OH SHIT, SON! HE DUNN CALLED RYBERG A PUSSY!*


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HAHA THEIR PLAYING IT UP!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL at the mic botch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Oh damn it was intentional.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

cole did ypu see what i seen earlier Jbl "i know what i saw"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Davion McCool said:


> If that was one purpose that was awesome.


It probably wasn't.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did you see that Lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena is heel mode babay


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield are going to run in on the main event take out John Cena with Ryback leaving the ring and leave him to get beaten.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WOW....

Cena hasn't been this over with a crowd since...RR08?

:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Barto said:


> Aww I missed the camera botch. Lame.


same here. IWC Nerds Saveus.withaGIF


----------



## Deadman713 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Now Lawler talks about it... Someone is definitely getting fired


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*





1:33


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

is this gonna turn into a porno?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Lol the commentators acknowledging the fuck up.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback nip-slip.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I love that Cena randomly starts talking with a heavy Boston accent. Coincidence after today. What a piece of shit stuffed inside a cunt.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



KuritaDavion said:


> Is Jerry having a stroke or just talking to himself?


:cole1


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

sierra hotel

any minute now


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The man in front why like Bitch took my shirt, John threw it at me!!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And they just killed Ryback's character.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WOW

WAY TO GO VINCE, WAY TO FUCKING GO


----------



## NeedCoolerName (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This crowd does not deserve the right to chant boring.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Whats with the weird accent from Cena?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Who cues the Shield's music? Do they have their own music cue man or something?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OFCOURSE THEY MAKE RYBACK A CHICKEN SHIT FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WHAT? THE SHIELD? I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And the Ryback isn't hungry tonight. :lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Here we go.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They're gonna fuck.

:vince


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Thank gawd... SHIELD!n


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they're going to turn Ryback into a chicken shit?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Save Us Shield.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*TOLD Y'ALL!*

:lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is the leader of The Shield


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ryback runs away? fuck this company


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

SHIELD :mark: :mark: :ambrose2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cole and Lawler not even covering up the botch now :lmao


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

OMG IT'S THE SHIELD?!?!??!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Didnt see that coming. Now they told them to mention they saw The Shield earlier. fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol damage control

WE SAW IT EARLIER


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well surprise, surprise.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

!!!!!!


PLZ PISS off these soccer moms!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Vince probably is pissed..it leaked...telling the announcers to cover up :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So who keeps playing The Shield's theme when they make these surprise entrances through the crowd?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



AnalBleeding said:


> is this gonna turn into a porno?


Only it there's a Saxaphone in there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL, King tried to cover his botch by using SHIELD as the excuse.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I DID NOT SEE THIS COMING


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena bout to get got. The Shield is here.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Why did they make Ryback walk out fpalm

Fuck sake.*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is a coward now fpalm


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ok i bet a million pounds they'd turn up, someone pay up :barrett1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

if DB and Kane dont come out for this, then wWE is a joke


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

HOW CLIMACTIC!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Didn't expect to see Shield tonight!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena is going to fight off the Shield, bet cha


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

REALLY? RYBACK WAS GONNA FUCKING WALK AWAY? :cornette WWE does not know how to book ANYFUCKINGTHING.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So they doing Sheild vs Kane, Taker, Daniel next week to save Cena and Ryback vs The Shield at Extreme Rules


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

* WHAT???? WHO THE FUCK KNEW!!!!???? HOLY SHIT!!!!! *


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Justice shall be served! Get rid of the Cena Problem once again!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena tells Ryback he's a pussy, and he just walks away fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

........So is Ryback with them? Or will he just let Cena get beat down.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

is ryback an heel or not?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Aaaand they turned Ryback into a cowardly heel who blames everyone else for his problems.

I really just can't imagine how this shit could get anymore stale


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Was a pretty good reaction for The Shield


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

i wonder if ryback is going to let cena get destroyed


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> So who keeps playing The Shield's theme when they make these surprise entrances through the crowd?


:vince5


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback to watch Cena get beat down.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Yeah yeah yeah Sheild attacks Cena, Ryback does nothing, yadda yadda *click*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ryback joining forces with the shield


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback gonna leave Cena to them hounds of justice :ryback


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

INB4 Ryback officially turns his back on the WWE Universe :lawler


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Wow this crowd is really into Cena lmfao (FACE PALM)


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

INB4 CENA TAKES OUT ALL 3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where's Team Hell No?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ryback must be on his off cycle


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

bet they reveal The Shield is working with Ryback


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback with shield


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

If Ryback is with The Shield....no.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Tune in next week as Ryback is the leader of the shield, the group that kicked his ass six times!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> So who keeps playing The Shield's theme when they make these surprise entrances through the crowd?


Wrestling magic?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback leaving in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why are the announcers going to act surprised when Ryback doesn't help Cena?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:mark: :mark:

:clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



PowerandGlory said:


> i wonder if ryback is going to let cena get destroyed


*Exactly* what's gonna happen.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SP103 said:


> The Shield doesn't give two shits and a giggle of this toss-away Raw.


I told you


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I thought they took care of The John Cena Problem?! Hmmm


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield is so boring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So why are they mad at Cena again? Just because?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback?? Leader of the Shield??


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback having flashbacks


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Generic Shield attack #47. Ryberg turns heel.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

THAT'S WHAT THEY DO


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Team Hell No - "Says in our contract to never save Cena"


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback isn't hungry anymore?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What is the point of this :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> So why are they mad at Cena again? Just because?


Because he is a cunt :lol


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Hulk Hogan would've done better


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Why would Ryback help Cena against The Shield?

He already established earlier in the show that Cena never once helped him against The Shield.

Not once!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

LOL cena with the rape kicks


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is the right thing to do, booking wise, hopefully SUPERCENA does not kick in here.


Shield beating the fuck outta Cena is awesome tho.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

so team hell no is facing the shield next week and this week they wont come out to help Cena???? What... where is the logic?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*"eena! eena! eena! eena! eena!"

That's how a PG crowd sounds chanting Cena rton*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

We need to lower the shakey cam amount by about 99%.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*YES!*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Hawkke said:


> What is the point of this :lol


Piss off all the females in the crowd.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I see Reigns has had his tattoo extended in to a full sleeve.


----------



## NeedCoolerName (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

John Cena gets his ass kicked and the IWC is unhappy...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

MOAR


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback is now in my top 5.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback completely mishandled.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So it's ok for Cena to leave Ryback to get beat up; but somehow not ok for Ryback to leave Cena?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

kids and soccer mom goes home disappointed. i can sleep tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

With The Shield being mercenaries, Ryback probably paid them.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield ruined Ryback's life. And now the guy whose character is literally just I ALWAYS WANT TO BEAT PEOPLE UP doesn't want to even get involved with a fight with them.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

believeintheshield


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

My god Cole why would Ryback go and help Cena??


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

fucking hate how cena takes power bombs i hope he breaks his fucking wrists


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I swear if they align this slow bitch with the Shield.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol at the one more time chant


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

And nowwww, Ryback's gonna be a typical heel. Oh WWE, you sre so good at fucking up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Put yo nip away Ryback


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*"one more time! one more time!"*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One More Time Chants! :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

"ONE MORE TIME! ONE MORE TIME!"

:lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ONE MORE TIME!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback..I hate you Cena you left me to get beaten


Ryback..*leaves Cena to get beaten*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Shield are only attacking Cena so Ryberg can turn heel by walking out.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bottom line, even in this feud, Ryback looks like a pussy, Shield look like BAMF. That's the way its always been.

"One More Time" Chants. LOL


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Novak Djokovic said:


> I see Reigns has had his tattoo extended in to a full sleeve.


It was super fresh at wrestlemania. I imagine it hurt like a bitch having it get hit


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What Ryback is doing here makes sense. Cena didn't come out to save him whenever he got jumped by The Shield, so why should he do the same for this pansy ass Fruity Pebble?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cue jerry lawler "I think ryback has turned his back on the wwe universe"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One more time. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One more time chants... Lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One more round!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback with Shield???

LOL AT "ONE MORE TIME"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Way to make Ryback look like a punk.
A face-face title match would have been fun but no! Cena always has to look good.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol

YES.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Every champ was made to look terrible tonight.... Kudos :vince and co.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What a shitty ending.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ONE MORE TIME! ONE MORE TIME! 


Ryback's greatest skill = He is staring contest champion of the universe!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Welp, this RAW fucking sucked.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

average Raw


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

One more time chants :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Lol the commentators acknowledging the fuck up.


Ikr.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

ONE MORE TIME! ONE MORE TIME!

Shit.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I hate that they just let Cena go off and didnt even give Ryback a mic, all his points were stupid and he delivered them in such an awful way. That's just how it goes with Cena though, some nights he brings it then other nights he's horrible


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

so what happened to the main event


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Hawkke said:


> What is the point of this :lol


To make you tune in next week to find out why Ryback why...even though he is already a "heel" >.>;.

Alright, no CM Punk shock return, looks like no WWE for me for a few months.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Anyone catch that kid front row drop his Ryback shirt?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield only attacks Ryberg when paid by Paul Heyman.

They attack Orton/Sheamus because it's the right thing to do. 

They attack Taker/Hell No for the glory.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So, Ryback came out, said nothing and walked back.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

WTF? wrost ending ever....what was the point????


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Did I just hear The Shield say "Look up at Ryback?" :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> So why are they mad at Cena again? Just because?


It's Cena. No explanation needed. Fuck him.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

im so mad at ryback!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So Team Hell No have left I take it? Excellent way to build up next week's match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> So why are they mad at Cena again? Just because?


injustice or something

unk2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well the only way is up after that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Shield standing over Cena to close the show. I'm fine with that.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

bad ending.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

''Ryback you have beat everyone in your path'' except Mark Henry who defeated him quite easily.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

well that sucked, night guys


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



RetepAdam. said:


> Why would Ryback help Cena against The Shield?
> 
> He already established earlier in the show that Cena never once helped him against The Shield.
> 
> Not once!


Of course. But because this is WWE land, Ryback is going to be portrayed as in the wrong for not helping anyway.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Meh, 4/10.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Bottom line, Shit show....thumbs down...horrible fucking booking...TNA looks on top of the wrestling world at this stage....even their crowds are beginning to pick up steam (except Corpus lol)


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Anyway that was fucking awful. I dunno why I stayed up for it. Oh well. Will watch next week because it's in London and we always have good crowd.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Can they keep the fucking cameras still and stop zooming in and out every second?????


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> WTF? wrost ending ever....what was the point????


fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

A positive?


WE ARE IN LONDON NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*Loved that ending. Cena got his beatdown, Ryback didn't give a fuck. Might just start liking Ryback.*


----------



## Deadman713 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So what did u guys think of raw? Give it a rating out of 10


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That RAW was fucking horrendous.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That's 3 hours I could've done without watching.

Save for Heyman's boys, of course.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Where are Bryan and Kane. Did they go partying after their match against Primetime players?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They completely fucked up by having Ryback walk away from Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well we're back to the garbage Raws. Only good thing was Brock killing dudes and Paul cutting that promo.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Punk leaving pretty much summed up my mental process throughout the show


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



birthday_massacre said:


> so team hell no is facing the shield next week and this week they wont come out to help Cena???? What... where is the logic?


They're not in programming for a reason.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Terrible Raw. It's amazing how a show can rule one week then suck so bad the next.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

3/10 show.... watch these ratings start to drop.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

as usual they turn a popular superstar heel and book him like a coward against Cena. Same old. Why can't it be Cena who turns for once?


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

I reviewed Raw with pics(and gifs coming) here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-monday-night-raw-4152013-results.html

Overall thoughts: The show felt pretty long and while there was some decent stuff, the length hurt the show. I guess nothing was bad which was a good thing. The show was okay I guess as a whole but it would have been a much better 2 hour show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:lol

I just have to laugh. This whole show was absolutely fucking _awful_.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> A positive?
> 
> 
> WE ARE IN LONDON NEXT WEEK.


:clap Thank God for that.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

whole crowd chanting for cena.
boos when ryback doesn't help him.
chants one more time. 



wait wut?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Cuñado said:


> That's 3 hours I could've done without watching.
> 
> Save for Heyman's boys, naturally.


Same what a waste of my time. Was hoping for a good show after last week:evil:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

They've botched the Ryback heel turn. He looks like a chump even now. 

Only silver lining is the Boring Chants seem to be the one way to get to Cena. Don't play into the Lets Go Cena Cena Sucks bs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The Raw "after the Raw after Mania" is normally pretty bad. There's still no excuse though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



YoungGun_UK said:


> They completely fucked up by having Ryback walk away from Cena.


No they didnt because Ryback was pissed Cena never came to his aid when the shield was beating him down. That is why Ryback didnt help Cena.

What didnt make sense is where was team hell no.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

remember the time the shield claimed to have ended cena, only for him to go on and main event wrestlemania and become the wwe champion?

pointless storyline


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is the first time I've actually liked Ryback.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

What I don't get is if SUPERCENA beat up the Shield in that situation, you all would be saying "OMG WHAT A SHITTY ENDING"

The Shield goes onto beat up Cena, yet everyone is saying its a shitty ending.. if Ryback went in and attacked Cena with them, then itd be safe to say Ryback would be aligned/leader of the Shield, and lets be honest, that would be a shitty ending.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

There's very little you can say in the face of something so calculatedly awful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> ONE MORE TIME! ONE MORE TIME!
> 
> 
> Ryback's greatest skill = He is staring contest champion of the universe!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Well that crowd was absolute shit. And not even just in comparison to last week. That crowd was just dead.

Lesnar smash was the best part of Raw.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Reigns is The Rock's cousin.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

The injustice is Cena is a hypocrite. Cena's counterpoints to Ryback were illogical, yet the crowd (a Southern one) kept cheering Cena. The crowd is too stupid to understand what is going on because it's all WE CAME TO SEE CENA! YAY! Solid RAW, good ending. It's clear they were sending the Shield kept attacking Ryback, so when Cena gets attacked, Ryback wont help thing. That was clear as day. Also, if they're truly trying to make Ryback a heel, they gave him a solid reason to give him heat (even though it wont work in the end).


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This is probably one of the wrost raw i have ever seeen, so awful, i seriously think this was writen live.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Finally Ryback doing something interesting again. Looking forward to him next week. But...

I'm not seatin it over Shield beating Cena down. It's just Karma for Cena not helping Ryabck during beatdowns or whatever. Shield will go back to feuding with Bryan/Kane/Taker. Just like HHH won't have a beef for The Shield trying to attack him


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Highlight of tonights Raw was this thread.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

That was horrific.

I mean, I'm always as positive as I can be over RAW but that was an absolute abortion holy shit. The most entertaining match was the Diva match. I'm serious.


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

great way to end raw..wwe. i was expecting the light to turn off and taker or team hell no to show up to scare off the shield. But instead another shield victory.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

*I actually liked Ryback tonight. But then again, anytime someone leaves Cena to get his ass kicked, I like them.*


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

This Raw? 4/10.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena/Ryback build was good. Apart from that a totally forgettable show.

(didn't see the Lesnar segment)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> A positive?
> 
> 
> WE ARE IN LONDON NEXT WEEK.


They need to stay in London until the next time they're in NY or Chicago. Goddamn, the show was bad, but the crowd did it no favors.

But congrats to WWE on ALREADY fucking up the Ryback/Cena feud. That has to be a record.
I just noticed Team Hell NO were the only champions that won tonight :bryan (not counting Cena, who didn't compete). Of course, they had it easy since they were facing their personal practice dummies, but a win's a win.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



leon79 said:


> Highlight of tonights Raw was this thread.


As always.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

:cena3 "look at Ryback, look at Ryback" :lmao:lmao:lmao dat blatant spot calling at the end


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

1.75/10

I'm with Punk on this one - Vacation > This shit.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

RyBack walking away from Cena was a bad move


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Nimbus said:


> This is probably one of the wrost raw i have ever seeen, so awful, i seriously think this was writen live.


I don't think it was written at all, I honestly think Vince doesn't give a shit anymore. Worst RAW/Crowd/City ever.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



birthday_massacre said:


> No they didnt because Ryback was pissed Cena never came to his aid when the shield was beating him down. That is why Ryback didnt help Cena.
> 
> What didnt make sense is where was team hell no.


Im not talking about helping him, Cena straight up Punked Ryback and he walked away, he got to the ramp before the Shield's music even hit.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> I swear if they align this slow bitch with the Shield.


They won't. It's just karma for Cena


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Top 4 singles champs in the company looked like shit tonight.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Cena agaisnt the odds will beat Ryback at Extreme Rules.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



TripleG said:


> ONE MORE TIME! ONE MORE TIME!
> 
> 
> Ryback's greatest skill = He is staring contest champion of the universe!


At least that's better than being elected the biggest douche in the universe.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Anyone here watch every second of tonight's show? You deserve a medal.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Only good parts are Bork, CM Punk, Paul Haymen and Mark Henry. 

The rest ugh. 

So Tonight raw was not good. 

So


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



joeycalz said:


> The injustice is Cena is a hypocrite. Cena's counterpoints to Ryback were illogical, yet the crowd (a Southern one) kept cheering Cena. The crowd is too stupid to understand what is going on because it's all WE CAME TO SEE CENA! YAY! Solid RAW, good ending. It's clear they were sending the Shield kept attacking Ryback, so when Cena gets attacked, Ryback wont help thing. That was clear as day. Also, if they're truly trying to make Ryback a heel, they gave him a solid reason to give him heat (even though it wont work in the end).


just stop. That whole "injustice" bit hasn't made sense for a while now. They've just been beating up random dudes for no reason for a while now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

lol King going "did you see what I saw earlier" was so random. Good promo from Cena though imo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

Ryback had no way of knowing Shield would attack. He walked away from Cena after Cena called him a pussy, thus, he is a pussy. 

Seriously, the way to book this is for them to go toe to toe in the ring to a stalemate, then Shield attacks Cena, then Ryback leaves.

Extreme Rules is looking to be a bad ppv.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*

So, they made fucking Ryback walk away from Cena. Why? I get that he let Shield do their thing to prove a point that Cena is no match for them without help, just like he was no match every time he was attacked by them. But before that, did WWE actually make Ryback cower away from Cena?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, Punk's taking a break. Guess I should too.. cause.. this was just horrendous.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If NJPW had a nationally televised 3-hour show from 8-11PM every Monday, I would never watch RAW again.

Bret Hart jokes aside, this RAW was like 2/10 for me.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



El Cuñado said:


> That's 3 hours I could've done without watching.
> 
> Save for Heyman's boys, naturally.


Same what a waste of my time. Was hoping for a good show after last week :evil:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



GuruOfMarkness said:


> This Raw? 4/10.


*Definitely wouldn't put it in my top 1000. *


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Positives:*
Brock being beastly.
The Undertaker being scheduled for next week.
We are in London next week.
The Shield taking out John Cena.
Fandango controlling the crowd in an awkward situation.
CM Punk getting the best reception without saying anyone, duelling chants.

*Negatives:*
Too much pointless matches and filler.
The booking of the Intercontinental Champion.
The booking of the World Heavyweight Champion.
Antonio Cesaro losing the US title to Kofi Kingston.
Mind numbing commentary.
Dead Crowd.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I usually try to pick good points and be positive when it comes to the WWE, but man that raw sucked, absolutely terrible show


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I wish NXT aired before Raw (like usual) so that I could've re-watched Regal/Ohno. 

That match smoked the entire broadcast.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Cookie Monster said:


> As always.


I can usually get by with Raws that are shit. But tonight was just.... I don't know...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



checkcola said:


> Ryback had no way of knowing Shield would attack. He walked away from Cena after Cena called him a pussy, thus, he is a pussy.
> 
> Seriously, the way to book this is for them to go toe to toe in the ring to a stalemate, then Shield attacks Cena, then Ryback leaves.
> 
> Extreme Rules is looking to be a bad ppv.


Ryback paid them perhaps? Get his own back?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



Amber B said:


> I swear if they align this slow bitch with the Shield.


I wish they would. Wish they'd put all the clowns I can't stand in the same group. Save me keystrokes


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Ryback is absolutely horrible.


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

This crowd and their pro Cena nonsense makes me ashamed to be from the south. I hope Ryback beats Cena at ER, yeah I know it's superman and all, but Ryback has lost every single big PPV match hes been in, if he loses this he's done, and I hope Vince isn't "That" Stupid but I am probably wrong since I'm using logic and WWE doesn't.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How come this is how raw ends everytime cena is champion... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/15/13: Back To Our Regularly Scheduled Program*



ShadowCat said:


> I don't think it was written at all, I honestly think Vince doesn't give a shit anymore. Worst RAW/Crowd/City ever.


You know, I am not normally one to say that, but I have to agree this time, this episode just left me feeling deflated and bleh..


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Not a peep about Boston, FUCK U VINCE


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Average episode of Raw.

Positives: Lesnar destroying 3MB
Swagger vs Ziggler was a good match.
Kofi vs Cesaro was also another good match.
Ryback's promo on Cena
Henry destroys Sheamus again
FAAANNNDANNNNGOOOO!!!!!
Shield beats down Cena while Ryback watches
CM Punk leaving promo

Negatives
Show felt slow and sluggish
Team Hell No vs PTP for the thousandth time
Wade Barrett loses again
Kofi wins the US Title (although it could turn good depending on who he feuds with)
Dead crowd

I'd give this show a 6.5/10, or a 7/10 at its best.


----------



## Deadman713 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not only was this a shitty raw but no one acknowledged the tragedy in Boston.... Disgraceful


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

When lesnar came out against 3mb I legit lol'd knowing that they were about to get their asses kicked

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

So, Cena calls Ryback a pussy to his face and the WWE Creative team thinks its a great idea to have this supposed beast just back down and walk away...are you fucking kidding me?

Fuck this shit, give it a 1/10


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

El Cuñado said:


> I wish NXT aired before Raw (like usual) so that I could've re-watched Regal/Ohno.
> 
> That match smoked the entire broadcast.


I wish NXT aired period. America needs to get its shit together.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*The Good:*
Brock obliterating 3MB (props to Slater's bumps)
SHIELD decimating Cena + Heyman
Punk's promo
Ryback's promo

*The Bad:*
The crowd
Vince is still breathing
Punk leaving
Ziggler jobbing clean
Ryback being another chickenshit heel
Payback for being cheered last week = all popular heels job out
Fandango being thrown to the wolves
Orton/Sheamus/Show rematch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh you didn't know said:


> Not a peep about Boston, FUCK U VINCE


Wow you mad.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Show was abysmal as usual yet some people still continue to defend this shit. 4 champions jobbed tonight, crowd was non-existant, matches were thrown together, etc. and yet someone will say this was "solid" or "not bad". Its like the writers themselves make accounts on here and praise the show to make themselves feel better. lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Ryback is not a chickenshit heel, he didn't run away. He just backed away and as far as the Shield, he didn't help Cena as payback for Cena not having his back. He is not a chicken, he just don't give a fuck.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they had Kofi jobbing his ass off for the past three months and just out of the blue decided to have him beat Cesaro twice and win the US Title with absolutely no buildup or story or anything behind it.

I mean wtf. Everything is just so haphazard and thrown together. I know there are arm chair bookers out there that are morons but seriously, I would say 80% of this forum could book better shit than the garbage that Vince and CO. decide to barf up onto the screen at the last minute. Ridiculous.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What a terrible show, the only decent part was Brock destroying 3MB. The crowd was shit as well.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> *Ryback is not a chickenshit heel, he didn't run away. He just backed away and as far as the Shield, he didn't help Cena as payback for Cena not having his back. He is not a chicken, he just don't give a fuck.*


Cena challenged him to a fight/match. Ryback being a guy who now supposedly hates Cena and wants the title backed off and left. That's pretty much the definition of a chicken shit.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

The only good parts were Lesnar's attack and Kofi/Cesaro minus the booking. With the yodeling and constant jobbing the last couple months I have a feeling Cesaro will end up where Sandow and Rhodes are now, buried. Also, Barrett winning the IC title only to lose to R-Truth who's rarely on the shows anymore? Dolph and Kaitlyn losing after getting thrown into the ropes on the SAME SHOW? WWE already trying to run "fandangoing" into the ground? Rhodes Scholars cheating to beat Santino and Khali? The booking was just awful tonight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

razzathereaver said:


> So, they made fucking Ryback walk away from Cena. Why? I get that he let Shield do their thing to prove a point that Cena is no match for them without help, just like he was no match every time he was attacked by them. But before that, did WWE actually make Ryback cower away from Cena?


No, Ryback left Cena in ring by himself because Cena has never helped Ryback during all the times he was attacked by The Shield. Ryback also feels that Cena has turned his back on him after the Elimination Chamber PPV. Not that hard to grasp what's happening between Ryback and Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, I swear some people are just dumb. Some of you complain about how the WWE are stupid and forget things they booked weeks ago but they even spoke about Cena leaving him THAT night during Rybacks promo yet you STILL get people saying how Ryback was "chicken shit" and backed off :lol dear god.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryback. Rules. 

... Jesus. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Cena challenged him to a fight/match. Ryback being a guy who now supposedly hates Cena and wants the title backed off and left. That's pretty much the definition of a chicken shit.


*No, that's the definition of a guy who does what he wants. He fights on HIS time, not Cena's. He just doesn't give a fuck anymore, simple as that.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess Raw was just the passive-aggressive voicemail the WWE left the WM crowd.

"Hi guys. Listen, last week was fun for you, and it was fun for us, but it turns out, we forgot just how fond we are of the status quo, so we're gonna go back to that now if you don't mind AND OH YEAH THIS CESARO CHUMP'S GONNA YODEL NOW BYE"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This Ryback/Cena stuff sounds awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Arcade said:


> No, Ryback left Cena in ring by himself because Cena has never helped Ryback during all the times he was attacked by The Shield. Ryback also feels that Cena has turned his back on him after the Elimination Chamber PPV. Not that hard to grasp what's happening between Ryback and Cena.


Ryback walked away before the Shield's music even hit. Unless he knew all along that the Shield was going to come out he backed down from Cena's challenge. Ryback not helping makes perfect sense, that's not the issue.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

boring as shit show. brock/punk/heyman only highlights.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, I missed the end of the show. Cena used a thick Boston accent? Wow... How fucking typical.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> *No, that's the definition of a guy who does what he wants. He fights on HIS time, not Cena's. He just doesn't give a fuck anymore, simple as that.*


:lmao

He does what he wants, which is to back off when challenged like a chicken shit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Coffey said:


> If NJPW had a nationally televised 3-hour show from 8-11PM every Monday, I would never watch RAW again.
> 
> Bret Hart jokes aside, this RAW was like 2/10 for me.


Contrast the New Japan IPPV that aired in the morning on WM day last week, and then look at WM itself....the difference is comical. And by that I mean, WM paled in comparison.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> :lmao
> 
> He does what he wants, which is to back off when challenged like a chicken shit.


Did you WATCH the show? He didn't back off. You know what, fuck it. If you don't understand what went on in the end you're entitled to think what you want because your mind is clearly too special.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, Cena actually got the crowd on his side for a minute there. Shows what he can do when he actually puts his game face on.

Anyway, I thought it was a decent enough Raw, though not as good as last week's show obviously. Cena/Ryback has actually been pretty good TV so far and they both had good promos tonight. It's a refreshing change of pace to not have Roid stinking up the title scene anymore. Kofi/Cesaro and the handicap match were quite fun and Punk's promo was intriguing. Also, BORK. :brock


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Yea I think its a pretty big deal. U would think in a 3 hour shit show that they could say a little something. John Cena is from close to Boston but dosent say shit why ?


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like CM Punk is taking the AJ Styles route ....


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

So the report on Rock coming up with the idea of Brock laying him out on RAW last week was all bull? Obviously Brock/HHH steel cage match for Extreme rules PPV was planned well in advance where Brock is going to get his win back. Was the report just to cover up the rock's lack of appearance or something? Is he even legitimately hurt or is it an elaborate fake?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

After RAW went off air



> After RAW went off the air, Team Hell No came out, which led to the dark match main event of John Cena & Team Hell No vs. The Shield. During the match, Seth Rollins hit Cena with a chair, prompting The Shield to get disqualified. After the match, the faces hit their finishers on the Shield to send the crowd home happy.
> 
> The pop of the night was when *Daniel Bryan choke slammed Roman Reigns (seriously)!*
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...ned-after-raw-went-off-the-air/#ixzz2Qau58fWy


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Ryback walked away before the Shield's music even hit. Unless he knew all along that the Shield was going to come out he backed down from Cena's challenge. Ryback not helping makes perfect sense, that's not the issue.


Because he fights on his terms. Not Cena's. Is this story really too deep for some people to grasp?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Because he fights on his terms. Not Cena's. Is this story really too deep for some people to grasp?


so he's a chickenshit heel then? Got it.

Ryback is a monster. He's not supposed to just walk away esp. when he feels he needs to prove something to Cena.. the guy isn't Batista.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

They weren't in Boston. They were in South Carolina. Water you dudes talking about?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Emberdon said:


> So the report on Rock coming up with the idea of Brock laying him out on RAW last week was all bull? Obviously Brock/HHH steel cage match for Extreme rules PPV was planned well in advance where Brock is going to get his win back. Was the report just to cover up the rock's lack of appearance or something? Is he even legitimately hurt or is it an elaborate fake?



I think Brock/HHH was the backup plan. why wait to make the challenge if Brock was there last week? Cause he wasn't there for HHH


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Good Raw. An improvement over... what we were getting before WM. Can't say it topped last week, though.

+ Excellent Ryback promo
+ Destruction by Brock
+ Some good matches
+ DOLPH

- Awful dead crowd
- Kofi Kingston winning the US title
- Lack of feud development in pointless Fandango segment (also no Jericho)

- x 60000 WWE endorsing PETA in the Fandango montage


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> I think Brock/HHH was the backup plan. why wait to make the challenge if Brock was there last week? Cause he wasn't there for HHH


Because he was concussed last week which he suffered at the match at mania. If brock lays out Rock randomly then what match happens ER ppv then? Report was clearly BS.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> so he's a chickenshit heel then? Got it.
> 
> Ryback is a monster. He's not supposed to just walk away esp. when he feels he needs to prove something to Cena.. the guy isn't Batista.


Agreed, it would've been alright if Ryback left when the Shield's music hit though.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Not a good show at all, too much haphazard junk. When they missed the obvious chance to get the crowd into the show early (the crowd chanted "one more time" during Brock's assault on Slater, but the segment went on as planned), it seemed to set the tone for the rest of the show. Some thoughts:

- Why does WWE hate their midcard guys? They've pratically gone out of their way to make Wade &Cesaro look bad.

- Kofi is the living, breathing definition of "stuck in neutral," few care anymore.

- There are better ways to build up a three-way feud than having fresh new champ Ziggler eat a surprise pin. The first segment between the three was fine, there was really no need for that.

- So Ryback looks like a punk at WM, yet he gets to face Cena while Mark gets sent off to Sheamus? C'mon now.

- I really can't see this random heel turn turning out well for Ryback. Note to WWE Creative: Turning him heel doesn't change the fact that you bitched him out as a face.

- Please don't tell me they're doing HHH/Brock again.

- Seeing Natalya with Khali & Hornswoggle makes me sad.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kofi wins the IC Title and Barrett loses to Truth for no reason since they are having a Battle Royal to determine who faces him anyway. Great booking.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TheWannabeWriter said:


> So, Cena calls Ryback a pussy to his face and the WWE Creative team thinks its a great idea to have this supposed beast just back down and walk away...are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Fuck this shit, give it a 1/10




Ryback cheap shot him even though Cena was directly starring at him. :lmao


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Ryback should've laid out Cena right when Cena took his shirt off.

If they didn't want him to do that, they could've had Ryback leave the ring as soon as the Shield's music hits, the Shield lays out Cena and flees, then Ryback returns to the ring and Shellshocks Cena. Instead, he looks like a typical chicken shit heel.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

This had to be the worst RAW in a minute. I did some hard core channel flipplin.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well it was nice while it lasted. Raw was right back to being the shitfest we've all come to know.

WTF with Barrett and R-Truth? 

In a span of 1 week, Barrett loses his IC title to Miz, wins it back from Miz the next night, then loses in a non title match to R-Truth a week later?

I swear Stephanie and her merry team of 19 year old screenwriters pull this shit from a hat.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So wow... WWE... I just can't anymore.

Raw tonight was honestly the worst episode I've seen in a long time, and I'm not talking about necessarily in the entertainment category, but in making sense category. Almost nothing did. Let's go through this:

-The handicap match was there. Nothing much to say about it.

-It's advertised that we're going to hear Ryback explain himself. My knee-jerk reaction to this is "He wants the WWE Title. What needs to be explained"? Ryback turned heel last week... or at least that's what most jumped on, and frankly I didn't buy it. It's not like Ryback attacked Cena for no reason. He needed to make a statement to get back in the title hunt. That's all that needs to be said. He doesn't need to change all of a sudden. It's that simple. But I'll get more into Ryback later...

-Brock Lesnar destroyed 3MB is a pathetic attempt to help salvage the damage they've done to him in the feud with Triple H. Lesnar fought Triple H one-on-one, twice, and both times were way too evenly matched and Brock was brought down in both matches to being your run-of-the-mill top WWE heel. Not the "out of this world monster heel" he was when he was facing John Cena... or when he's facing anyone except Triple H. WWE clearly won't let Lesnar get the best of Triple H like he did with Cena and as such a beatdown of 3MB, a bunch of jobbers anyway, does nothing for Brock. Brock/HHH in a steel cage is just a way to get Brock the rubber match win without him decisively beating Triple H and to protect Triple H. Brock's special badass aura he had when he came into the WWE is gone. Thank the feud with Triple H and losing to Triple H for that (and Cena to a lesser extent as well at ER last year).

-Let's talk about the matches with the champions involved. Team Hell No won their match against Prime Time Players... great! Now let's move to our other champions. Antonio Cesaro was our United States Champion at the beginning of the night and he lost the belt to Kofi. Kofi. A guy who's been swapping between the IC Title and US Title for years now and hasn't progressed one bit. But okay... how about our Intercontinental Champion, Wade Barrett? He was facing R-Truth, right? So he must've won his mat... NOPE. His first Raw match since winning the title a week ago (after losing it the night before) and he loses. But surely our new World Heavyweight Champion won his match. He was facing Jack 'WEED DA PEOPLE!' Swagger and Swagger's had his title run and now can be banished to burial land for what happened a couple of months ago. BUT NOPE! Jack Swagger, cleanly, defeated Dolph Ziggler. And not even the Divas Title was an exception to the rule tonight for champions. Ladies and gentlemen, you want to point to a reason WWE titles have no credibility? Look at the crap that happened tonight. WWE's mentality that number 1 contenders are made by beating the champion (except in the case of the WWE Title, where all you have to do is attack the champion since no one's beating John Cena this year) is absolutely idiotic.

-And then the Ryback promo. I liked it for what it was. They built a feud based on something legitimate and true. The problem is it's coming from Ryback, who they're clearly trying to paint as the bad guy. But we'll get more into that later...

-On the lighter side, The Brothers of Team Hell No (yeah, I lazily named Taker/Kane/Bryan's team that) faces off against The Shield next week. Looking forward to that. Should be a fun match and Taker competing on Raw in 2013 makes me :mark

-CM Punk... I love how they did this. Punk for the first time is truly speechless. He went through the promo brilliantly. He was champion for 400+ days. He wanted to fight The Rock, and even though he lost that, he still had Taker and the streak (which he said is arguably bigger than the title, something that should've been mentioned in the build-up and used as a central piece for the feud) and then he lost that. He has nowhere up to go. No way to top that. Even if he was going to try for the streak again (which isn't happening btw), he would have to wait a year. He's not in the title contention with what's going on with Ryback and even if he was going to get some measure of revenge on Rock for taking the title from him, Rock's gone as well. Punk has nowhere to go. He has no idea/nothing to say. Hugs Heyman and leaves. Leaves us in suspense, wondering when he'll come back. How he'll come back. Will he be face or heel? It was the perfect way to send him out without making it obvious he'd be returning as a face (getting attacked by Lesnar/The Shield) or a heel (saying something like the fans were ungrateful and he's now leaving). Segment of the night. Punk is broken. Punk has... (you know it was coming)... lost his smile. The downside though is now we're without Punk for at least a couple of months which means the show is going to be damn near un-watchable... especially going into this...

-Cena/Ryback... this segment is what hit me like a ton of bricks and despite having to put up with years of similar garbage, it only really hit me hard now. Everything revolves around Cena. It always does. We're back to where we were two years ago before the Punk worked-shoot. Cena's the top guy, and no one else is within his realm. Punk is gone for the time being. Sheamus is a failed top face attempt. Del Rio never had a chance. Orton they're never going to give a chance to again with the two strikes he has. The only chance we had for change and someone taking the top face spot allowing Cena to turn heel (after Punk turned heel) was Ryback... and he just turned heel. Cena, despite always having these teases of turning heel, never actually does. This time I didn't buy it but it doesn't make it any less disappointing. Cena has conquered his rivals in Edge, Randy Orton, Batista, and CM Punk. He's toppled legends like The Rock, Triple H, and Shawn Michaels. He took down the Nexus pretty much on his own. He remains the poster boy and the main event even when CM Punk is the champion, even in feuds against Kane, Laurinaitis, and The Big Show. Punk in their last portion of the feud in 2012 never solidly defeated Cena one-on-one. Cena, despite it being billed as his worst year last year, it was far from bad. Nothing came out of everything that has been built up the last couple of years. Cena's on top and we're back to business.

Ryback, a man who was built as an indestructible force who never backed down before, backed down to John Cena. Before The Shield's music hit, Ryback left the ring after Cena challenged him. Ryback, if there was any doubt before, is a heel, and he's a coward as every heel has to be made to be when dealing with John Cena. They've spun this to somehow making Ryback the bad guy and Cena the good guy. It makes me sick they take the man who was the most over face in the company and could've potentially taken Cena's spot, and turn him. They did that with Punk as well last year. Any threat to Cena's spot is neutralized with a heel turn/burial. Things aren't going to change. As long as Vince is running shit and Cena's good to compete, things aren't going to change. I'm certain Vince will keep Cena around until Cena's Flair's age (assuming Vince lives that much longer) and will keep him as the top face. Occasionally Cena will temporarily step out of the spotlight, but he's always going to be there to conquer all. Once Cena conquers the streak next year, we may as well rename him Alexander the Great. He'd have done it all besides beat Hogan and Austin, and while Hogan might not ever do the job due to it being too late in his life, if Austin somehow finds his way back into the WWE, I guarantee you he won't be doing the job to Punk, he'll be doing the job to Cena. Everything revolves around Cena.

TBH I'd probably not watch Raw next week... but fuck me if I'm going to miss TAKER in action next week. We'll see what they do next week, but I'm at the point where I don't feel the need to watch anymore. I mean even mid-card guys I mark for like Sandow, Barrett, and even Ziggler (as WHC) aren't getting treated right. I have no reason to watch with Punk gone. Taker's going to hold me for next week and I'll see where they go with Cena/Ryback, but if it's anything like this week, with Ryback being a coward and Cena being the courageous hero, I think that's what finally sends me out. At least until Punk returns and/or any special appearances by Taker/Rock.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Gamblor said:


> Leaves us in suspense, wondering when he'll come back. How he'll come back. Will he be face or heel? It was the perfect way to send him out without making it obvious he'd be returning as a face (getting attacked by Lesnar/The Shield) or a heel (saying something like the fans were ungrateful and he's now leaving). Segment of the night. Punk is broken. Punk has... (you know it was coming)... lost his smile. The downside though is now we're without Punk for at least a couple of months which means the show is going to be damn near un-watchable... especially going into this...


So...I did get a I'm going away for a while and when I return it will be a face turn vibe with that Punk promo, to be honest with you. Even right down to the Heyman hug. Kind of like thanks for the ride I've done all I can with you as a villain. It would possibly make some sense, if there is any truth to those old rumors about WWE wanting to do a Punk vs. Lesnar program at some point.

But maybe I'm way off on this one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll give the show a 3/10....overall a wasted of 2 hours and a half...maybe 30 minutes of tv worth seeing


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Gamblor said:


> So wow... WWE... I just can't anymore.
> 
> Raw tonight was honestly the worst episode I've seen in a long time, and I'm not talking about necessarily in the entertainment category, but in making sense category. Almost nothing did. Let's go through this:
> 
> ...


:clap:clap


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

On a scale of the RAW took nearly 200 minutes and maybe 40 minutes, at the most, was worth it...

1/5


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Barrett is hot garbage so i could care less what they do with him. He was good in Nexus but ever since then he has went straight downhill, i find him boring on the mic and in the ring and to top it off his entrance music sucks ball sack.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Havent watched Raw yet but the synposis of the show sounded pretty good honestly...i think people are just being impatient and are unwilling to give it a chance which is fair..maybe ill feel like everyone else after i watch the show lol but for now i think itll turn around.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Watching RAW now because I was brain dead tired for the first. Swagger bossing it up as usual. and Ryback cut a good promo, now waiting on Punk. And damn BOD and DB vs Shield for next RAW? LOL @ Kofi's win over Cesaro fpalm


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

So, I don't think it was as bad an episode as alot of people here are saying. Of course, it wasnt close to last week but it was still a decent episode.

Kofi and Cesaro put on a good match. Kofi with yet another mid-card title. Of course he wont get any mic time, or any build up for a feud. Typical WWE.

I thought Ryback's promo, even though it wasnt live, was good. He looked bad-ass, and actually has a real reason to challenge cena, but then later on in the show (this is the part i didnt like) he didnt attack cena when provoked, and ran away from the shield. what the hell kind of shit is that? You want to make Ryback seem like a threat to Cena, have him beat cena up face to face.

:lol at brock destroying 3mb. Nice . But then paul heyman says "its going to rip skin from bones, its going to get EXTREMEEEE vs HHH!! and then says it will be a cage match. unless there is barbwire at the top of that cage it wont be THAT extreme, paul.

It looks like CM Punk is officially taking time off. I dont know how much time, but he might come back as a face.

AND they advertised Undertaker to wrestle next week. I really dont think that will happen. Some one will interrupt before the match starts.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Looks like everyone's already said what needs to be said in some historic rants, so I'll keep it brief.

It is now an undeniable, irrefutable fact: WWE Creative has *NO IDEA* what it's doing. They have no idea how to capitalize on a good thing. We can't blame the crowd tonight, we knew those hicks were going to be wallflowers. That doesn't excuse VKM and Creative for completely obliterating any momentum they built last week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lesnar was literally the only thing worth watching here. AWFUL show.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Watching now...Heymans Promo is awesome as usual


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Interesting handicap match between Sheamus/Orton vs Big Show. Even though they got the win over Show, I thought this match made them look a little weak and for Big Show to look too powerful. This is not Ryu and Ken vs M. Bison god damn it.

-I thought Ryback's promo was very long. But it did get the point across and for him to have a logical reason to go after Cena.

-Glad Team Rhodes Scholars defeated that joke of a team in Santino/Great Khali. Rhodes Scholars deserve better though.

-A Divas match on TV now! Ever since the Bella Twins came back too. What a coincidence!

-CM Punk didn't say anything in his promo but man did he get a reaction. Got me guessing as to what he's going to do now. This promo was done well and if he's going to take a break, I will miss him. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-It seems like the WWE's writing team thinks it's logical to set up #1 contenders matches by having their superstars defeat the Champions in non-Title matches. Swagger beating Ziggler? And cleanly too? No way.

-Ditto to R-Truth for randomly beating Wade Barrett. 

-Last week, I said that Kofi Kingston needed a heel turn to freshen up his character. Not to randomly beat Antonio Cesaro in a US Title Match to become the new Champion! This doesn't make logical sense! 

-Brock Lesnar vs Triple part 3? You got to be kidding me? This Steel Cage Match stipulation is to only protect Triple H too. I don't know if I rather watch this match or a future Cena/Rock 3 match. 

-Team Hell No has defeated the Prime Time Players for over 100 times already. Feed me something new.

-I have no idea what they are doing with this Cena/Ryback feud though. Can't have promos every week like Cena's feud with Rock. 

Overall, this show was below average.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAMN Swagger just pinned the WHC, that's amazing. :clap This 3 way feud is by far the most interesting. Ziggler is obviously gonna have to go back to his cunning ways in order to escape ER with the belt. Should be interesting.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

I'm scanning the first 5 or 6 pages and I literally see zero (0) threads specifically about Barrett. Not that I care about the guy personally, but I thought that was the most awkward match I've seen in a long time, and given the current hot-potato he's been playing with Miz for the title, I honestly can't figure out WTF they're doing with the guy.

I swear for a second I thought the pin was a botch, it was that out of place. Even wondered for a sec if Barrett was legit KO'd. I know I sound like a moron, but seriously, I can't figure out what the hell just happened.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Were the fans actually chanting "Cena!" at the end. I hope I was hearing that wrong


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Decent show, don't know why it got so much hate here, seen worse.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Decent show, don't know why it got so much hate here, seen worse.


Agreed. It was alright. Just didn't like the Kofi win, really wasn't needed, AGAIN. 

Oh, and Khali...fpalm


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Solid show, and good surprising wins by Kofi and Truth. Can't wait till next week, brothers of destruction.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

Didn't mind it.

Hopefully cesaro to move into main title picture now.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> So, I don't think it was as bad an episode as alot of people here are saying. Of course, it wasnt close to last week but it was still a decent episode.
> 
> Kofi and Cesaro put on a good match. Kofi with yet another mid-card title. *Of course he wont get any mic time, or any build up for a feud.* Typical WWE.
> 
> ...


Because kofi sucks!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*In my opinion, RAW wasn't that bad tonight, they're were some good parts, such as: Rybacks heel promo, CM Punks promo 

Mark Henry ambushing Sheamus looking like a big black freight train, 

Brock Lesnar destroying 3MB, The crowd again, Dolph Zigglers promo, and surprisingly, Fandangos promo. 

I never thought that he would be this over. I'm looking forward to next weeks main event. *


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not a bad RAW

Dolph promo was great
Punk promo was solid
I liked the opening match
Brock destroying people is always fun
Rybacks promo was very good
Kofi/Cesaro was good, interested to see if they do anything with either guy now


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Not even I can defend this episode. It was bad, full of shitty booking.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually thought it was a decent Raw, Opening match was good, BROCK!!!, Heyman promo was good, Kofi/Cesaro match was good despite the result, Ryback's promo was done so well and his reasoning was actually pretty hard to argue against, Punk Promo was good and the last segment was booked well

Raw in London Next Week :mark: Dat 6 Man Tag :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Just finished watching it now, the booking for some of those matches was really bad and some of the matches made in general were bad.

Brock was brilliant as always along with the GOAT Heyman, and Punk's segment was really good, I think he will be a face when he returns.

And always good watching The Shield lay out Cena.

But overall back to the same old shit for fuck sake.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Gamblor said:


> So wow... WWE... I just can't anymore.
> 
> Raw tonight was honestly the worst episode I've seen in a long time, and I'm not talking about necessarily in the entertainment category, but in making sense category. Almost nothing did. Let's go through this:
> 
> ...


:clap :clap 



I'll be checking the results online from now on.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't think the show was that bad, but when you can fast forward at any point, it's got to be far less painful. the booking wasn't great though, with all the champions losing, I mean, why did Ziggler, the new world champ job to Swagger? Another heel, who should be being punished for his DUI! 

I'll take any :brock that I can get, but I'm hardly enthusiastic about whats coming, Brock has to win, to gain some credibility back, but then what? Maybe they can put a stip regarding power of Raw in, so when Brock leaves, we can see some benefit with Heyman in charge.

Hopefully Punk isn't gone for too long, I feel some people who've worn tired of him, (me) will realise his value once he's gone

Loved Henry destroying Sheamus, THATS WHAT HE DOES :henry1 - A feud that doesn't involve a title/John Cena/Part Timer, just like the good old days.

Ryback cut a strong promo, and no I didn't think he was chicken shit, he's already got the upperhand on Cena, he doesn't need to do anymore, and why should he fight the Shield? There's plenty of time yet though for him to go pussy, and at the end of the day, he's going to lose to Cena at back to back PPV's, face and heel, he won't win.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena makes most his feuds unwatchable, he should be helping putting ryback over and looking like a threat, except he makes ryback look like a bitch. Typical cena. Punk was awesome as always, gonna miss him on Raw, unless he attacks taker next week, he is probably taking time off unfortunately, raw is gonna be awful till he returns. Ziggler/del rio/swagger is interesting me, looking forward to their match way more than the wwe title match, hopefully ziggles wins at extreme rules.


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

Shit show. Same old shit! roll credits.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Did anyone notice that Ryback and Rollins seemed to exchange glances/smirks. Maybe Ryback is behind the attack. Or maybe the Shield will right the injustice of Cena always being the champ.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

That awful crowd made this show even worse, and WWE helped with those awful segments.
Anyone know this show rating yet?


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea I was pretty disappointed in the show only things I liked were ziggler snd rybacks promo package


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I actually liked Raw this week although I seem to be in the minority. The first 2 hours were decent enough but things started to die a bit towards the end there and took the crowd with them. Still liked the ending and the Punk promo though. I thought the crowd were very lively at the beginning but as usual it's a real struggle to stay that way for the entire 3 hour broadcast. Things to note:

- Paul Heyman could sell me a lump of coal and I'd walk away feeling happy that I bought it from him. GOAT.

- :brock

- :HHH2

- Cage

- :lmao

- CM Punk lost his smile

- Ryback is great at taped promos

- John Cena has friends

- FAHN-DAHN-GOAT

- Ziggler still comes across as a midcarder

Decent show imo. Looking forward to Undertaker next week. At least they're actually trying this year after Mania and all the actual people worth watching haven't disappeared in a flash.

EDIT - I also think this needs to be said; I'll never understand why WWE think it's a good idea to send somebody out there and let Cena rip them to shreds on the mic but they aren't able to respond. It happened with Punk last year in that NOC promo and made him look like a fool and he did it again with Ryback and made him look like a fool. It benefits nobody but John Cena.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The show was boring, not horrible


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

If the Shield taking out Cena is the only way Ryback is getting the belt, then so be it. It's just sad that every top heel has to be one that is made to not be able to hang with Cena himself.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Ad break, 5 minute full recap of the Ziggler cash in and back to an ad break, PTP's vs Hell No for the 100th time, IC and WHC losing clean 1 week after both winning their titles

DAT creative :kobe


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone really believe that Cena will drop the belt at Extreme Rules?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

good thing I am only watching selective segments online from now on (have been for months now and busy on Monday nights anyways).

3 hours is just way too long especially for a product that is really messed up.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Does anyone really believe that Cena will drop the belt at Extreme Rules?


With the Shield now going after Cena, I think it's at least a real possibility.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Last night's #WWELogic......

*1.)* They used a WM match to begin to build what looks to be a match between Orton/Sheamus & Show then just 2 weeks later they put the 2 baby faces against the heel in a handi cap match and give the faces a clean win. But Show's still feuding Randy? 

*2.)* I thought the whole point of Cesaro holding the US title as a foreigner(kayfabe) was to hold the US Title "hostage" only to give way to a American babyface winning back the gold in a long drawn out storyline to give the title meaning. Instead anther foreigner (kayfabe) wins the title instead. IDK

*3.*)In order to set up a triple threat match 4 the WHC, the WWE powers that be thought it would be "smart" to have their NEW WHC lose clean to guy with a DUI, then the DUI guy gets the shit kicked out of him on anther guy with apparently a bad leg? Shouldn't ADR have whacked Swagger with his crutches instead of kicking him with the BAD leg?


*4.)* WWE apparently STILL has a Divas title.....:clap


*5.)*Remember when a crowd's reaction would actually dictate where the WWF/E would take their program? Not no more, as obvious these last two weeks with the fans wanting to see either anther chair tossed or anther F-5, the WWE continues to do what they've been doing regarding Cena for ALL these years. There just IGNORING the fans all together. 


*6.)* FAN-DAN-GO.....nuff said the E continues to ignore the fans but shove the social media SHIT down our throats. 


*7.)* So at the GRANDEST stage of them all, where WINNING means EVERYTHING. The WWE Championship will be on the line against a man who won his match @ WM against anther man that has LOST his match at Maina?


*8.)* Can the Bella's REALLY use "twin magic" anymore? After all one twins rack is BIGGER than the others & with all male referees chances are pretty good they would notice something like that, right?


*9.)*John Cena is (kayfabe) "pals" with Randy Orton? The Same Randy Orton that KICKED his Daddy's skull in? The same Randy Orton who RKO'ed him through a chair? The Same Randy Orton who (kayfabe) injured him & cost him the WWE title? The Same Randy Orton who handcuffed Cena to the ring post and whacked away with a Singapore cane and the Same Randy Orton who almost blew him up with fireworks? Oh yeah there BFF's NO DOUBT.


*#WWELogic*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I liked when the crowd was chanting "boring" at Cena during his promo last night and he tried to say they were chanting it at Ryback promo which was like an hour prior. No, John, they're chanting it while YOU'RE talking. fpalm


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank god Lesnar showed up. Awesome seeing him destroy some jobbers and going vs. HHH at ER. Really looking forward to that match.

Also, it's obvious Punk is taking a break now due to his injuries, it will be hard for Raw to get a decent heel replacement.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Did Cena say to the Shield "Look at Ryback" when he was on the ground?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really don't know what to say about RAW last night in terms of booking decisions. Kofi, Swagger and Truth's wins were random as fuck!

Seriously, Barrett loses the IC title to win it back the following night to job out to Truth the following week? And do I need to explain Kofi? And Ziggler? 

Also why the hell is Fandango not a babyface? Remember the days when babyface turns were as a result of the crowd? Now it appears as if if the office wants you heel, you're gonna remain heel dammit. Then people wonder why heels are getting cheered. It's usually a sign to turn them babyface...

I'm sick of HHH/Lesnar but a Steel Cage match should be cool. Also Ryback/Cena has me fucking interested. So at least two good things came out.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

3 weeks in a row for Cena now with the boring chants. Going to get it bad in London next week.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

BANKSY said:


> 3 weeks in a row for Cena now with the boring chants. Going to get it bad in London next week.


Do you think he'll try to say they're chanting it at Ryback again? :lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

As some have said, this was some interesting(in a bad way) episode.

Where the hell did the Kofi win come from? or well, why this depush of Cesaro all of a sudden?
The clusterfuckery that was around the whc title, what was that? a weird way building up for a threesome?
Ryback is a monster and bad on the mic so lets make him the next Ultimate Warrior?
So, Barret loses the IC title at Mania, wins it back the day after Mania at Raw and then the week after he loses against R-Truth?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Also why the hell is Fandango not a babyface? Remember the days when babyface turns were as a result of the crowd? Now it appears as if if the office wants you heel, you're gonna remain heel dammit. Then people wonder why heels are getting cheered. It's usually a sign to turn them babyface...


Yep. Look at Daniel Bryan last year and Ziggler for that good stretch of getting cheered. Vince and Creative are too stubborn to make changes to their ideas.. ideas that seem to be made up on the fly anyhow.

I just hope the UK crowd eats Cena fucking alive._ "Stand there with no mic while I tear you down for 15 minutes"_


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Yep. Look at Daniel Bryan last year and Ziggler for that good stretch of getting cheered. Vince and Creative are too stubborn to make changes to their ideas.. ideas that seem to be made up on the fly anyhow.
> 
> I just hope the UK crowd eats Cena fucking alive._ "Stand there with no mic while I tear you down for 15 minutes"_


In all fairness, D Bry is still being cheered noticeably and yet I still get the impression the E doesn't want to get behind him.

If crowd reaction really is a benchmark for pushes from the writers, I can't work out why Bryan isnt a champion right now.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Best thing about Raw was Lesnar destroying 3MB.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a pretty average Raw for me, with the majority of it feeling uneventful. My highlights were CM Punk's appearance, Ziggler versus Swagger (even with the daft result) the encouragement of Fandango, Cesaro versus Kofi and Lesnar's attack. Outside of those the show was quite pedestrian, but hopefully next week with the always enthusiastic London crowd and rare Undertaker appearance it should be a step up.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> In all fairness, D Bry is still being cheered noticeably and yet I still get the impression the E doesn't want to get behind him.
> 
> If crowd reaction really is a benchmark for pushes from the writers, I can't work out why Bryan isnt a champion right now.


Same reason as Ryder, imo. The WWE just doesn't take him seriously enough.




I Came To Play said:


> Best thing about Raw was Lesnar destroying 3MB.


:brock


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> In all fairness, D Bry is still being cheered noticeably and yet I still get the impression the E doesn't want to get behind him.
> 
> If crowd reaction really is a benchmark for pushes from the writers, I can't work out why Bryan isnt a champion right now.


Well, Bryan had a face turn during the whole Hell No comedy gimmick, so being cheered now isn't that big of a thing. When he was feuding with Sheamus after WM and tearing the roof off of arenas but had to bury the YES chant as much as possible in promos, there's an issue. He could have been pretty damn big.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm still the most curious about which segment lost the most viewers, since there's so many segments to choose from...


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought Raw was fairly poor. Ryback's heel turn wasn't too bad, but it felt like the story was convoluted. Just let him kick Cena's ass and demand a title shot. ... Two faces beating one heel in a handicap match should never happen, and the Orton/Sheamus-Big Show storyline is dead in the water... I have nothing against giving Kofi the U.S. Title, but it was out of the blue. A little build-up would have really enhanced his big win and the crowd might have actually cared... Swagger vs Ziggler wasn't a bad match, but heel vs. heel doesn't work and the crowd didn't get into it. Surely there could have been another way to give Swagger a shot at the title - like defeating an injured Del Rio? ... I thought Brock's return was well done, but I have no interest in another match with Triple H... A week after a massive win for Wade Barrett in a great match with Miz, he was defeated by none other than R-Truth. Sometimes I think WWE tries to be unpredictable for the sake of it. New writers, please.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

BANKSY said:


> 3 weeks in a row for Cena now with the boring chants. Going to get it bad in London next week.


He'll probably just spin it to make himself look good again. Like he tried last night. The fans need to start chanting "Cena's boring." That would get the point across.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYHIUVELLUg&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Heyman on Punk, Kofi Kingstpn, The Bellas, & PTP (special appearance from IRS)


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

*Poor to average show.*

_Highlights:_


Ryback's promo. The dude delivered it with intensity, which I thought was impressive. And finally a storyline that has a back story.
Dolph Ziggler's promo.
Brock Lesnar attacking 3MB and the Paul Heyman promo.
CM Punk segment.
Damien Sandow.

_Weaknesses:_


Sheamus & Randy Orton def. Big Show was just pointless.
No interaction between Team Hell No & the Shield.
Cesaro losing the United States Championship to Kofi. I don't have a problem with Kofi being the US Champ, its just that the WWE seems down on Cesaro. WTF!?
R-Truth def. Wade Barrett. Barrett is one of the most poorly booked wrestlers on the roster atm.
Nikki Bella def. Kaitlyn. Seriously? Just get Natalya into the Divas title picture ffs.
WWE forcing "Fandango-ing" down our throats.

There are some moments that you guys are fretting over that might not be worth worrying about...


Ziggler's loss. The WHC title picture may seem like a clusterfuck, but it worked in with the T-Lo and Booker T. Plus Swagger won with a roll-up, so Ziggler didn't look too weak.
Cena berating Ryback on the mic. Lets just see where this is heading. I think it could be quite interesting.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I actually enjoyed the show overall, it obviously wasn't as entertaining as last week, but it had huge shoes to fill so I didn't expect it anyway.

A few notes on the show.

Firstly, I am completely flabbergasted as to why creative decided to make Cesaro drop the belt not only to Kofi Kingston, who has done nothing significant in ages, but also in a complete throwaway match with zero build. The only positive I can possibly think of is that they want to propel Cesaro into the upper-card as soon as possible, but the much more likely explanation is that it's a classic case of WWE's on-the-fly booking and they no plan whatsoever for him going into the future. It just makes no sense and irritates me when his championship reign lasted 240 days and they threw it away for what appears to be nothing.

Secondly, why the hell has Ziggler got pinned clean by another heel this early into his championship reign, way to go to protect you champion. I know it was done mainly to make the Extreme Rules match a triple threat but what a great start to Ziggler's reign. Jack Swagger doesn't even need to be involved in this feud, he lost to Del Rio at Wrestlemania, that should be it. I thought his entire purpose was to make Del Rio seem like the foreign hero leading into Wrestlemania, well he's done his job now he can go back to the under-card where he belongs and let Del Rio/Ziggler feud for the championship.

Lastly, I thought that Ryback backstage segment was brilliantly done. I've never been excited to see Ryback since his debut, I've never disliked him, but I wasn't invested in him either. Maybe that was because he's seemed like nothing other than a poor Goldberg rip off or maybe it's because despite being presented as a monster he's lost every PPV match he's appeared in which makes it very hard for me to buy into the premise. With that being said, after watching that video I'm actually looking forward to seeing him and Cena face off at Extreme Rules.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to seeing what Ryback does to Cena next week after backing away yesterday. I also wonder if he's working with the shield.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Constant awful shows have to do with the fact they have writers that have no knowledge of wrestling calling the shots in creative. Thats why we see storylines, matches, and the outcomes of these matches have little to no sense behind these decisions.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

A pretty poor RAW. These are the noteworthy parts for me:

Ryback's promo was surprisingly good to me. It wasn't live and of course it was obvious he was reading a script, but it sure made him look good. I really liked how he talked about the times he came to save Cena but Cena didn't help him at all. Knowing WWE, that whole booking was probably just a coincidence, and they didn't actually intend to have Ryback refer back to them as a means to justify his heel turn, but hey, it's something.

WWE should do more of those recorded promos. I think many wrestlers can benefit from those types of things.

None of the matches didn't really stand out to me, aside from the fact that all the title holders except Team Hell No got beat up and/or lost :lol Pretty pathetic.

That Fandango segment made me cringe SO HARD. Dear god. It was embarrassing to watch Curtis try to make the best out of it.

I think CM Punk's segment was nice. Him hugging Heyman and just leaving showed how his prideful character was hurt.

I wonder what they're going to do with Ryback and the Shield?


----------



## Weltschmertz (Oct 20, 2012)

Good show yesterday. I thought I wasn't going to be interested in the Cena/Ryback programme but Ryback upped his game this week with a great promo. Sad that Punk's gone but excited for his return. The Shield were awesome as always - I love how _credible _they feel, and their match next week vs BoD and Bryan should be great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

zep81 said:


>


:brock f5ing Slater twice was easily my favorite part of the show. Props to slater for taking the f5's like he did.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

All the momentum and good feeling from last week has been flushed down the toilet in 3 hours of utter shit!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The only thing worth watching was Lesnar. Bad show all over. CM Punk promo was exactly what I thought it would be and I will miss him but I hope they dont bring him back soon, let him stay away and bring him back when they need a real top babyface (no.2 babyface in WWE), preferably in Chicago.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Some thoughts on Raw this week:

- The feud between Sheamus, Orton and Big Show is boring and brings nothing to the table. Why would they do a rematch from Smackdown, on Raw? The match was not bad, but damn. They could do something different. Anyway, unless this feud sets up for a Orton heel turn, i don't care.

- What a night for the champions :lol . Cesaro lost the title (_I like Cesaro, but finally, the only thing that the current USA Champion does is jobbing to the main-eventers. Watch Kofi jobbing to Ryback on next week_). Barrett wins the title last week and he loses to a jobber this week? How ridiculous is that? And then, the divas champions lost as well, but who the hell cares. Ziggler losing clean to Swagger is fucking ridiculous. But what the hell, it doesn't mean anything being a World Champion nowadays.

- The crowd is fucking horrible. Seriously, what the hell? Ziggler, Fandango, Punk and Brock Lesnar didn't even get a freaking decent reaction. Looks like this people is just there because and only because of Cena. Everything else is filler for them. Atrocious.

- We had some good matches. Kofi/Cesaro, Swagger/Ziggler, the 2-on-1 handicap match and Barrett/Truth.

- Ryback's promo and Brock Lesnar's attack were fine for me. Brock was just a mosnter there. I fucking love this guy. Lesnar/HHH in a steel cage? Well, if Brock gets the win, i'm fine. Ryback's promo was fine too. He was very intense and he made some good points. Yes, it was pre-taped, but still. I enjoyed it.

- The last segment was good and made sense. Ryback explained the reason why he attacked Cena last Monday and it was mainly because Cena never saved him of The Shield's attacks. So this time, Ryback didn't help Cena from getting his ass kicked by The Shield. Also, Ryback is not a tweener. He's a totally heel.

Overall, the show was nothing sepcial but it wasn't bad either. It was decent, but there were some bad booking decisions.


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

It was poor. I only keep watching cos there is usually one decent thing and out of habit and the fact not much else is on and the fact I have been a fan literally all my life and in hope that is gets better. I want VKM to say 'I know you're tired of having your intelligence insulted, here's a good product, enjoy'.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

So wrestlemanias well and truly over, the rock has fucked off just like we all knew he would. Cenas in generic filler feud and there's nothing else happening. Think I may stop watching for a bit until it picks up again in the summer.


The best part of tonight was the announcement of the undertaker wrestling next week!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Raw was decent, a lot of people will complain because it wasn't full of twists and turns but let's be honest, they're set now for Extreme Rules and will probably sell a decent amount of PPV's so you're asking them to do a lot more for the same pay off.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

That Raw wasn't all that bad, but then again a lot of people bitched over nothing. They bitched over starting the show with a match for gods sake. I've seen far worst Raws than last night and the crowd sucked some but was alive in a few segments, such as Brock, Punk and even popped loud for Kofi's win.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Lesnar + 3MB = Good TV


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Delbusto1 said:


> Lesnar + 3MB = Good TV


Lesnar destroying any number of jobbers equals good television.

:brock


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

RAW sucked. They had me for a minute last week. I thought maybe, just maybe they would do something captivating and entertaining. But this is why I said I would stop watching after Mania if they stayed stagnant. Status quo, business as usual. HHH vs Brock AGAIN, Ryback is shit on the mic, Cena is still a douche, oh wow the Big Show is a heel again. I haven't seen this 23267363 times already. Del Rio, Swagger, Sheamus, Orton, Barrett, Miz ect. Bore me to fucking death. I'll check in on Punk, Ziggler, Shield, Lesnar, Fandango from time to time. That's about the best I can do, feels like a chore to watch most weeks and that's with me skipping all the fluff segments/matches.. What a complacent company, they just can't tell a riveting story to save their lives and they don't give a shit either way. I'd rather watch Sunday heat from 2000, smh WWE could be making so much more money then they are right now.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Embarassing crowd. Really really embarassing. Thanks god we get London next week.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

ladies and gentleman it's fandango, let's dance to his music. Come on, sing along now :lawler


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Raw was back to being garbage. Anybody who thought it was good must have really low standards. Ziggler made to look a poor champion when it should've been the other way. Barrett looking like a bitch again after just getting the title back. So so poor.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

bboy said:


> ladies and gentleman it's fandango, let's dance to his music. Come on, sing along now :lawler


lmao. That segment was so awkward. Just go away Jerry. "Do you want to go Fandangoing with me?" Really who writes this this shit. You have a red hot character and that's the promo you give him? WWE thinking they were cool and blatantly trying to to make everyone sing the song was making it suddenly un-cool. I think Fandango will cool off if the WWE keeps slobbering on his knob and bringing him out like he's a fucking golden goose lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's hilarious that WWE took something crazy popular and made it cheesy and uncool in about four minutes.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Gamblor said:


> So wow... WWE... I just can't anymore.
> 
> Raw tonight was honestly the worst episode I've seen in a long time, and I'm not talking about necessarily in the entertainment category, but in making sense category. Almost nothing did. Let's go through this:
> 
> ...


This pretty much sums up everything i was gonna say.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BROCK!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is for Jerry Lawler's comment about Nikki being "bigger" than Brie last night.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Raw was back to being garbage. Anybody who thought it was good must have really low standards. Ziggler made to look a poor champion when it should've been the other way. Barrett looking like a bitch again after just getting the title back. So so poor.


Anyone with high standards doesn't watch anymore, it's illogical.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Anyone with high standards doesn't watch anymore, it's illogical.


the raw after wrestlemania got some thinking maybe they'd do something crazy and use it as momentum to have another good raw. that one awesome raw was a fluke. back to shitty, illogical, and boring on monday night. WOOOOOOOO! 

oh look ryback the monster is now afraid cuz he has to fued with cena. cena forces everyone around him to change cuz he has to stay exactly the fucking same every god damn year.


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

Spike TV, Thursday nights. Enjoy the show people. Stream Raw if you want but for the love of god don't give these ass clowns ratings or buy pay per views.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I won't go into detail what others already have said. I wouldn't call this the worst RAW of the year or IN years (there are some RTWM episodes this year who could challenge this episode). I will tell you this, right here and right now: The WWE is *fucked.* Truly fucked.

Yeah, everybody says that every year but this episode made me realize moreso now than ever that they have NO endgame to anything, even for their "supposed" biggest draw in the company John Cena. They're just coasting along with him until Wrestlemania 30 where he'll get Undertaker. That's all we're leading to anyway. Last week's RAW was a once in a lifetime thing (or once in a year thing, whatever). The point is, RAW isn't exciting anymore. Entertaining, yes but at *very*various weeks now. Just look at the crowd from this week. I never expected them to be Jersey. Not at all. Anyone thinking otherwise was being naive and foolish. But for fucks sake, I expected them to be a lively, engaged crowd. You are paying to watch a live show of entertainment, action, and wrestling. Show some fucking interest. It was a subpar RAW but not a horrible RAW. That crowd only was there for John Cena and maybe Randy Orton. And that's what crowds of today have become. I remember I went to the RAW in October in Sacramento (Yeah, the one where Punk assaulted the fan). I was being as active as I could be around a section of soccer moms, pussified men, and kids. I was chanting Respect and CM Punk and the soccer moms and pussy whipped men gave me they're "Could you please keep it down" look? Fuck off. I paid my ticket to be engaged and active and that's what I'm doing. At least your damn kids responded back with pro-Cena chants at me.

Point I'm getting is that Wrestlemania season is over. No more Rock for a while. Taker will be done after next week. Triple H and Brock Lesnar are probably done after Extreme Rules. Chris Jericho is touring and will probably be used VERY sparingly for now. CM FUCKING PUNK is taking a pretty long break. And John Cena is your WWE champion feuding with the likes of Ryback. Think about that for a minute. Who THE hell can even touch John Cena at this point? Ryback? He just turned heel and was the closest to threaten Cena's spot. Punk? They Ryback'd him last year before Ryback and he's taking a hiatus now. Sheamus? Oh my god, John Cena may be insufferable but Sheamus fucking unbearable and couldn't be a top star if WWE tried. Randy Orton? He blew his chances and isn't the star power he was in 2010/early 2011. Del Rio? His face run is going nowhere FAST. And.....that's it.

Yeah, the WWE in 2013 is going to be.....sickening to say the least. London better prove me wrong on Monday.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

BIG E WINNING said:


> I won't go into detail what others already have said. I wouldn't call this the worst RAW of the year or IN years (there are some RTWM episodes this year who could challenge this episode). I will tell you this, right here and right now: The WWE is *fucked.* Truly fucked.
> 
> Yeah, everybody says that every year but this episode made me realize moreso now than ever that they have NO endgame to anything, even for their "supposed" biggest draw in the company John Cena. They're just coasting along with him until Wrestlemania 30 where he'll get Undertaker. That's all we're leading to anyway. Last week's RAW was a once in a lifetime thing (or once in a year thing, whatever). The point is, RAW isn't exciting anymore. Entertaining, yes but at *very*various weeks now. Just look at the crowd from this week. I never expected them to be Jersey. Not at all. Anyone thinking otherwise was being naive and foolish. But for fucks sake, I expected them to be a lively, engaged crowd. You are paying to watch a live show of entertainment, action, and wrestling. Show some fucking interest. It was a subpar RAW but not a horrible RAW. That crowd only was there for John Cena and maybe Randy Orton. And that's what crowds of today have become. I remember I went to the RAW in October in Sacramento (Yeah, the one where Punk assaulted the fan). I was being as active as I could be around a section of soccer moms, pussified men, and kids. I was chanting Respect and CM Punk and the soccer moms and pussy whipped men gave me they're "Could you please keep it down" look? Fuck off. I paid my ticket to be engaged and active and that's what I'm doing. At least your damn kids responded back with pro-Cena chants at me.
> 
> ...


+1

The best point that you touched on is that there is no end game for ANYONE. They book guys feud to feud, they probably have a couple matches picked out like Cena-Taker for WM 30 but that's really it. Guys like Punk, Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, ect. have absolutely no end game and it's frustrating as all hell to watch unfold.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Side Note: If Vince McMahon pressed his ass cheeks against the camera for 3 hours and aired it as RAW some people on this forum would be like:

_"RAW was decent, at least they tried to do something different tonight. I enjoyed it"._ :lelbron


----------



## elnachoguapo (Apr 17, 2013)

Did anyone else notice John Cena screw up as the crowd expressed that they wanted to see him take another one of The Shield's patented 3-man powerbombs by chanting one more time? He literally picked his head up and said, "no guys, look at ryback". I don't understand why the "face of the company" wouldn't have given the fans what they wanted. That move was faker then the storylines themselves.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shield should have powerbombed Cena a second time. They had time to do that AND look at Ryback.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Shield should have powerbombed Cena a second time. They had time to do that AND look at Ryback.


I thought that as well, they obviously didn't want to go off script and upset anyone in the back.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I almomst cried when CM Punk left the ring.
It was so simple but so fucking emotional. I have no idea. 

Can't wait for his "come back" I'll mark hard.


----------



## SuperSkippy (Aug 9, 2012)

Cesaro isn't being pushed to the main event, he's being pushed to the job centre. Which is fair enough, as he just isn't over despite being on TV every week for a year.

Apart from that I thought it was pretty good. They are trying to set it up so that it looks like any of Ziggler, Swagger or ADR will win the world heavyweight belt. Thats why they are all beating each other- ADR beat Swagger last week, who beat Ziggler this week. Ziggler beat down ADR earlier in the show. This is going to continue until the PPV.

Sadly there is a 0% chance that Shield vs Taker/Bryan/Kane goes as a straight match next week- there will be some reason why it doesn't happen or gets swerved somehow.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SuperSkippy said:


> Cesaro isn't being pushed to the main event, he's being pushed to the job centre. Which is fair enough, as he just isn't over despite being on TV every week for a year.
> 
> Apart from that I thought it was pretty good. They are trying to set it up so that it looks like any of Ziggler, Swagger or ADR will win the world heavyweight belt. Thats why they are all beating each other- ADR beat Swagger last week, who beat Ziggler this week. Ziggler beat down ADR earlier in the show. This is going to continue until the PPV.
> 
> Sadly there is a 0% chance that Shield vs Taker/Bryan/Kane goes as a straight match next week- there will be some reason why it doesn't happen or gets swerved somehow.


The Money in the Bank pay-per-view is like 3 months away so there's a possibilty of Cesaro winning one of the briefcases. At least i want to believe so.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cesaro ain't winning shit, MITB included. If he was, he would have shown up on TV more often, won more matches to make him look like a stronger contender, and if he HAD to lose the US title then lose it in an important fashion that makes him and the new champion look better off. I know Bryan and Ziggler weren't booked well at all and that's why their WHC reigns were/will be bad. If they really make Cesaro win the WHC after his poor booking and inconsistent pushing, he'll be an even worse booked champion than Ziggler.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

What they are doing to cesaro is down right sad. Punk leaving was a heartbreaker, cena was the usual bullshit, shield were awesome, and orton heel turn needs to happen asap.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> Side Note: If Vince McMahon pressed his ass cheeks against the camera for 3 hours and aired it as RAW some people on this forum would be like:
> 
> _"RAW was decent, at least they tried to do something different tonight. I enjoyed it"._ :lelbron


:lmao

Probably true in some cases!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Side Note: If Vince McMahon pressed his ass cheeks against the camera for 3 hours and aired it as RAW some people on this forum would be like:
> 
> _"RAW was decent, at least they tried to do something different tonight. I enjoyed it"._ :lelbron


I wouldn't, I'd just say it stunk like ass! :vince5


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Side Note: If Vince McMahon pressed his ass cheeks against the camera for 3 hours and aired it as RAW some people on this forum would be like:
> 
> _"RAW was decent, at least they tried to do something different tonight. I enjoyed it"._


This is what you call "WWE apologists." They exist for every promotion, really. Even a developmental program, like NXT, or many Indies, like Chikara, Ring of Honor, etc. Some fans are fans of a specific promotion (or individual) no matter what. They can do no wrong, period. There will be a silver-lining in _everything_. TNA also has a lot of fans like this. So do Puroresu federations. It's nothing new, really.

After awhile, you pick up who the forum posters are that fall into these categories & you learn to ignore/discredit their opinion on certain applicable situations. Yes, sometimes it is nice to have a differing viewpoint, or to read optimism. Other times, it is irksome & falls into "mark mode" for me.

I saw it a lot during both C.M. Punk Vs. The Rock feud & The Rock Vs. John Cena feud. Every single thread that mentioned Punk would have Rock fans show up & vice versa. Same with Cena. I even saw it after Extreme Rules 2012 when John Cena beat Brock Lesnar. Paraphrased: "Well, Brock is rusty because he's been away for so long! John Cena is fresh off a Wrestlemania loss, so he needed a big win. Brock still looked strong because Cena took such a beating!"

I know people won't always agree with my personal opinions & I will not agree with their opinions all the time either but some objectivity is nice. If someone, as an example, just goes into every single thread mentioning Wade Barrett just to put him over, or a TNA fan goes into every WWE thread just to bury WWE or put over TNA, it gets old after awhile. If every reply of yours is praising TNA & bashing WWE, why do I want to read what you say in the RAW thread? I care more about the people that express opinions based on what they just saw, not with already formed opinions before a show ever even airs. Ya know? If shit sucks, say it sucks. If shit owns, say it owns. But don't say that shit that sucks owns or that shit that owns sucks because you're worried about fitting in or being a hypocrite or whatever the fuck. Defeats the purpose of a forum, in my opinion.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't rate it. They should never have had Dolph, Barret and Antonio lose. And they ruined the fandangoing thing by drawing attention to it and tryna force it to a dead crowd. They need to start pushing the GOOD talent instead of burying them every single week.

And wtf with the Ryback heel turn.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone have the Fandango segment from youtube? Missed it and I damn sure not downloading shit.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Does anyone have the Fandango segment from youtube? Missed it and I damn sure not downloading shit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Just watched some RAW segments, I'm probably going back to watching that way like I did from around November of last year until Rock came back in January. The current product in the 3 hour format with the roster is not worth watching for me for 3 hours. I liked Ryback's interview, they covered him a lot with the videos but he did a good job and was natural which is what he needed. Cena could have done the promo at the end of the show without Ryback in the ring just standing there, that was unnecessary. Brock and Heyman were entertaining as usual, I'm fine with another Lesnar/HHH match but Brock should win clean.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

This week's Raw sucked. A grim reminder that last week was a freakish exception to this mind-numbing status quo. Punk being gone removes about 85% of the reason I have to watch.

WWE knows how to write only 2 characters. Generic face and generic heel:

Face: smile, pander, all be friends, losses don't matter, corny jokes, and grins
Heel: chicken shit, cheater, whiner, bragger, and insult crowd

These are literally the two stock characters who make up the entire roster. There is, I shit you not, more character depth on goddamn Sesame Street.

Maybe we need to come to grips with the fact that we're all probably too smart to enjoy this shit.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

The show revolves around the most selfish wrestler in history. John Cena. He will be the top of the tree as long as he can walk, another 10 years more than likely. He will have at least 20 world title reins before it's all said and done.

I am completely genuine when I say that the best thing that could possibly happen to professional wrestling is a career ending injury to John Cena. In fact, I would go as far as to say that is the only thing that can possibly save it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

RAW was pretty enjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL Ryback is Stupid! that's the Rules


----------



## lesigh (Jan 20, 2013)

Terrible show..

How in the fuck do you book your newly crowned world champ to lose clean in his first match since winning the title against a heel Jack Sthwagger of all people.. Now Punks gone, wtf am I still gonna watch this shit for?


----------



## 3jp (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't like this show.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

lesigh said:


> Terrible show..
> 
> How in the fuck do you book your newly crowned world champ to lose clean in his first match since winning the title against a heel Jack Sthwagger of all people.. Now Punks gone, wtf am I still gonna watch this shit for?


Spot on. Can't believe some people are saying they thought it was a good show still!


----------

